# IUI Treatment May /June 2013



## Spice83

Hey all....We start our first attempt at IUI in 3 weeks time  - had the choice of an unmedicated cycle, chlomid or injectables.  Going with chlomid for the first try (we are planning on 3 cycles of IUI before IVF , if needed)  .  My antral follicle count was 24.  Hoping I am monitored well so that I don't over stimulate.... Would love to hear of some success stories, or indeed any advice etc for IUI.  It's a hard journey.  We are 'unexplained'.  Thanks so much xx


----------



## Spice83

Has anyone else tried IUI and chlomid? Feeling quite anxious about it all today; I am off work with a nasty cold and throat infection so that has resulted in too much thinking time!!!


----------



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in May /June 2013,  this thread will be locked at the end of June  and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## MayUK

So is April's one locked? I'll assume that's why I can't reply and hopefully people will follow us here. I called the clinic yesterday, they said the bleeding could be implantation, or just the IUI hormones, I should take it easy and they'll keep their fingers crossed. I need to just try not to think about it I know.

NordicStar - are you in the UK? If so your rights to are double protected, under the Equality Act 2010, your rights as a woman, and pregnancy rights are protected in both employment, and services. Your workplace should allow you time off sick, if they can't adjust your work to light duties (no heavy lifting) http://www.equalityhumanrights.com/advice-and-guidance/new-equality-act-guidance/equality-act-guidance-downloads/
I suggest you speak to your Union if your in one, or to Citizen's advice, about if they can help you meet with or write to your employer. What they are doing, changing your contact because of your condition might amount to constructive dismissal, in which case you could take them to tribunal, but you will need to show you tried to resolve it first and have documented any meetings. I'm sure they are acting illegally, but you need some help to make sure they take you seriously. As far as the next job goes - you don't need to tell them you're planning IVF until your in there. You could try the public sector - they tend to have better procedures in place and be more understanding. I'm sorry you're having such a rubbish time. I've a woman on light duties seconded into my team at the moment (breastfeeding so can't wear a stab vest) who's partner was made redundant a week after she went on maternity leave so I know its really tough to worry about money at the same time as all this.

/links


----------



## Cherryberry123

So a new thread...

*Purpleshoes* - sorry to hear AF arrived, it's so tough to deal with isn't? But remember we are all here for you, and I promise you will feel better in the next couple of days. Look after yourself.

*May uk* - glad the clinic put your mind at rest, on with the fun that is the tww now!

Afm- I am off work today with this cold, just doing seem to be getting any better, couldn't face another day of work feeling so rubbish. I have had some crampy pains this morning, not sure what to think. Just got to wait it out I suppose, not long now..


----------



## Cherryberry123

Just phoned the hospital and get may 21 day blood results. Progesterone levels showing as 106, last time it was 112 and I didn't get a bfp so don't think it means anything except that I defiantely ovulated!


----------



## MissieMoss

Hi ladies,
I have been following the thread for a couple of months and really admire the support and advice you offer to one another.
I am on what is still considered my first round of IUI (previous round was cancelled as I over stimulated and had over 20 follicles larger than 15mm).
I have been dr for 3 weeks, since the last round was cancelled, with buserelin spray and had my baseline scan yesterday. I am due to start stimms on monday but I am worried about over stimulating again.  Last time I was on 150iu of menopur and this time they have dropped it to 75iu, however on my baseline scan I already had 2 follicles at 12mm and lots of follicles less than 10mm.  Won't the menopur make me produce even more follicles?  I don't go for any bloods till the friday (Day 5 stimm).  It was at this point that I was cancelled last time.  Has anyone else had large follicles already at their baseline scan and what happened that round for them?
Thanks


----------



## MayUK

Hi Cherryberry
I have cold too, between that, the cramps and my many spots I feel like my body is doing quite a good job of telling everyone else not to stress me out and maybe they should stay away. Did you get your day 21 results the next day? I have my blood test tomorrow, was wondering if I can call them on the Monday see if I OV. Pretty sure did, I've never had a 3 hour stitch while watching TV before. You've only got a week more of waiting... good luck. 

Missie - I was told if I had large follicles at baseline they'd wait a month (well cycle so 6 weeks for me) before starting me again. But I've been on 75mil Gonal F, so it might be different with different drugs. Maybe the lower dose will mean the little one's don't grow. I think they just keep trying different stuff till one works. They did my IUI with 5 over 1.5, 1 at 1.4 and several more under 1 - although they made it very clear I was at risk of multiples, so we went when the lead one was only1.7 to reduce the risk of getting quintuplets --- hubby would not be a happy bunny.


----------



## Miss LJ

Oh we have a new forum hopefully more BFP this month and next month.

Queen bee, not sure what the difference is between royal jelly and bee pollen as they power I am taking has royal jell, bee pollen and propolis in it. It's really bad to take but hopefully doing some good. Somebody said it tasted like ear wax did they lol yeh make you wonder why they know that. Anything is worth a go hey x 

Whitvi  Hope your IUI went well and your joining me and many others on the 2ww   sending lots of positive vibes   x

Missiemoss welcome to this thread you will find out all the answers you need on here And everyone is lovely and supportive, good luck to you we all have to stay positive and hope we get some BFP on here very soon x


----------



## NordicStar

Thanks everyone for your support! Yeah basically I have just (after 3 years in this position) got a job description and they have made it pretty impossible for me to follow it thru. Like saying I have to hit sales targets..when they haven't even given me targets to meet. And doing marketing...without having a marketing budget!   You get the idea...things I've never had to do before, nor am I trained in doing. But hey ho...definitely fighting back.  

Purpleshoes,
Sorry it didn't work out for you.    
It's hard not to get your hopes even, even when you know it's unlikely to happen.
I don't think mine has worked either...I know I'm only 5 days in but no symptoms whatsoever. 
Maybe try again but go on holiday in the 2 ww to de stress?


----------



## Only Time

My DH and I have been trying for 5 years to get pregnant. After 2 years of clomid and ultrasounds and HCG injections... we decided to take a break. I worked in labor and delivery and maternity which was particularly hard when I miscarried. I needed to reduce the stress because Labor and Delivery was quite the adrenaline rush and watching all these moms holding their babies was particularly hard. My DH and I weren't connecting and life was getting difficult... Then...

My DH's twin brother had a brain bleed that he was not supposed to survive. We were told to say goodbye and somehow he survived it with great outcomes. We had his son living with us in our condo for a few months and then his father joined us when he was discharged from the hospital. Then my DH's mother was diagnosed with cancer which was successfully operated on and she is cancer free. After the twin and his son left and we weren't taking care of my DH's mom, we felt like something was missing again. We felt like a team again... We fell in love again and decided that we still wanted this baby.

I am now on Puregon... 3rd day of Injecting... Which actually doesn't feel to bad. I don't feel the needle at all. No side effects yet except for very minor dizzy spells. I go back to the clinic for the day7 ultrasound. Then I guess we find out what happens for dosage from there on. Has anyone had dizzy spells on Puregon?

I am nervous about the IUI. I want this to work and the worst part is working in the field. I am in a new job (still with new moms but much better stress wise)but I feel that sometimes knowing the field a little too much... it brings a lot of negative thoughts and ideas to your head that you wouldn't necessarily know about...

Anyways, I look forward to hearing about some of your IUI experiences... successful or not successful. The IUI info forum was really helpful. Only time will tell....


----------



## Cherryberry123

It's very quiet on here today

Welcome *Missy* can't really give and advice, sounds like the clinic are prob just trying different things

I have really bad AF pains all day but nothing happened yet. My lady IUI I started spotting on day 23, which would be today. It's driving me mental now, I just want to know!


----------



## Cherryberry123

Welcome *Only time* sorry must have missed your post, sounds like you have been through a hard journey, good luck for your IUI.

*Afm* I couldn't wait any longer so this morning I did a test with a ovulation test and it came up strong positive, so I went our an bought some cheapie test from wilkos, and got a very faint line. Really trying to to get too excited as I am scared it could be false. Going to test again tomorrow and if the line gets darker I will believe it! I'm 11 dpiui, 12 past my ovulation shot. Did I test to early? Eeeeek this is killing me!


----------



## immie84

Hi all

I'm on the last few days of my 2WW, things have been going pretty well up until the beginning of this week when I started feeling pretty lousy, just tired, sick, nauseous and little light headed at times, I've had 2 previous IUI's and never felt like this after those, so I've been keeping really positive but today I got a light brown discharge on wiping (sorry if TMI) and now I'm worried and feeling a little down as I get something similar only darker a few days before AF. I'm due to do my HPT on Monday and I'm   for a BFP. But now I'm going   and wondering if anyone has had something similar or knows anyone that had something similar that went on to a BFP I'm just looking for a little more positivity cos feel fresh out at the mo.

Imogen xx


----------



## NordicStar

Hi girls is anyone on their 2ww? I'm on day 9...going sooo slow! Have you had any symptoms?
I've had strange cramping/twinges in ovaries everyday that comes and goes. My boobs are sooo sore but that is normal for me (get horrendous PMS). The only feeling I've never had before is the twinges/cramping...but maybe that is just normal after an IUI? I'm not on any progesterone btw...
X


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi ladies, after 7 tests I am now confident that I have got my bfp!  It doesn't feel real at all yet.

Incase anyone's interested here are my symptoms -

6dpiui - got a cold, still have a stuffy nose. but this was prob nothing to do with it!
9dpiui - tingly/stabbing  pains in what feels like my overies.
10dpiui - period type pains
11 dpiui - faint line on a cheap test slightly sore boobs by the evening
12 pdiui- line on a first response, feel a bit queezy when hungry
13 pdiui- 1/2 weeks pregnant on clear blue digital test, feel again quite queezy this morning, woke up in a hot sweat.

Thanks you for all your support. Got my fingers crossed for all of you x


----------



## natandy

Hi Only Time, just wanted to say hello and welcome to this amazing forum   It sounds like you've been through a pretty tough time recently, I've got my fingers crossed for you that you get your well deserved BFP  

Hi MissieMoss I'm sorry I cant offer you any advice, I don't have any medication at all just a natural IUI but just wanted to say hi and welcome. Good luck to you that you get your BFP  

Hi immie84 how are you getting on? Any news?  

Congratulations Cherryberry123 on your BFP     I'm so happy for you, all the luck in the world to you over the next 9 months!

AFM Sorry I've been away for a while I've had quite a busy week, it was my big 30th birthday last Wednesday and also my partner proposed!!   He took me away at the weekend to a lovely Spa so I've really been pampered! Anyway my OTD is tomorrow, by this time on my last IUI my AF had already arrived so cant help but feel slightly positive. I've had AF type pains in my tummy since Saturday night which is uncommon for me, when I get those I usually come on at the latest a day after.
Hi NordicStar I suppose I'm similar to you! It's such a hard time isn't it all this waiting and symptom spotting! Any more news from you? 

How's everyone else? I hope you all had a lovely bank holiday weekend and had some nice sunshine!!
Good luck to you all x


----------



## purpleshoes2

Thank You all for your support 

It's all kind of happened and didn't!! So it bamboozled my brain and didn't know what to think.

They wanted to do it back to back (dont know how this makes any difference) so that kind of took the choice to have a break taken away from us.

I'm doing alright - although I do get some wierd symptoms with clomid and I just can't wait until I'm no longer on medications.


----------



## bearbear

Hiya everyone,

Sorry i've been AWOL for a few days, last week was hectic for me as i moved into my flat, i haven't stopped so feeling rather knackered today, plus in the middle of it all i got a sickness bug  Anyway i've been doing my best to keep up to date with the posts.

Sorry this isn't a personal message to everyone, i just wanted to say welcome to any newbies and send out some positive vibes to all those on the 2WW     xx

*Cherryberry - * Congratulations on your BFP, that is excellent news and what a great way to start this new thread, lets hope it continues and we see many more BFP posts!! Wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months, so so happy for you. xx 

*AFM* - In the middle of moving and the sickness bug i got a high reading on my CBFM so on CD 14 & 15 my donor paid me a visit and i inseminated  Then 3 days later i got Peak on my CBFM so on CD 17 & 18 i inseminated again so 4 times in total  Now the waiting begins  Just keeping everything crossed that this is the one that works  

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## NordicStar

Hi ladies I'm confused...had my IUI on Saturday 26th, was given my trigger shot on 25th. I'm on d10piui and it feels like af is coming on! Ive had slight camps and twinges since the IUI but today proper af cramps...
I was wondering can IUI mess up your cycle? I'm normally on a 28 day cycle so according to that I should get af on 13th. But as they gave me a trigger shot on 25th does that mean af should arrive on the 9th?
Ahh confused! Can someone shed some light?


----------



## Tia-maria

Nordicstar ........ i have AF pains on the second week of my 2ww, i thought it was all over   i even had red spotting x did a test  got BFP , try to stay positive till testing day xxxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

*cherryberry* congratulations! Fantastic news 

*bearbear* good luck with this one x

Looks like we could finally be getting some good news!

Good luck to everyone else (replying on my phone so too painful to do loads of individual replies)


----------



## Sinitta77

Just a quick message for Cherryberry123 - OMG CONGRATULATIONS THIS IS FAB NEWS!!!    I have been looking on the April feb keeping everything crossed for you and then found your great news on the May thread.  I bet you cant beleive it.  I now have faith that IUI does work - YAY!!

Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy and happy shopping for the nursery.  Keep us posted on how many little ones you have.  

Keep a look out for my BFP soon    xxxx


----------



## whitvi

Hey Cherryberry!  Wow congrats on your BFP!!  Thats wonderful news - I too kept looking at the march/April thread thinking it was all a bit quiet!    So pleased and makes me fell really happy that it's worked!  Well done.

Natandy!  Congrats too on your engagement, that's really exciting   - how lovely of your OH to whisk you away like that, how romantic.  Let's hope you get your BFP now!  It all sounds positive with your symptoms too - fingers crossed!  

Hi Bear - wow sounds like you've had a lot on over the weekend - but good to hear you managed to inseminate 4 times - that's got to cover all bases!  Good luck with the 2ww!

Hi to the newbies too, good luck with your treatments and 2ww's!  Keep us posted on your progress...

AFM i'm on 7 days post iui, BUT i have no idea when i ovulated.  My BBT thermal shift is completely out of whack (I use the fertility friend charting website to work out when I ovulated and it still hasn't detected it yet...??)  I'm scared that as I started taking the progesterone pessaries on Thursday eve, it mightve been too early and it's stopping me from ovulating??  But I don't have a smiley face on my opk though.  I feel weird in my tummy too, but am thinking it's all to do with all the drugs (am not expecting anything normal from this cycle).  Buggar.... 

x


----------



## Nutpot

Congratulations Cherryberry!!!!!   

Bearbear.....      

Sorry no more personals, finding it hard to keep up!

AFM,  I took clomid last month and it didn't work so I have just started my 3rd attempt at IUI. I'm on day 2 and did my injections this morning at a lower dose so I hopefully won't overstimulate this month.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## NordicStar

Congrats cherry berry!!!  

Well I thought it was over for me..on 10piui and I have severe period pains...laid on sofa with tea and hot water bottle..but no af YET and realistically a bit early for af cramps but who knows what all those drugs does to u. I think I'm too early to test..I'm scared to anyway, I don't want to see another bfn...suppose I got to give it a few more days at least. But going slightly insane...!!! 
X


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Natandy - * Just wanted to say congrats on your engagement, sounds like your other half proposed in style by taking you away on a spa break, i could do with one of those  Also sending you out some positive vibes for today as its your OTD, let us know the result, keeping everything crossed for you xx    

*Whitvi - * Yup hopefully this cycle i've got all bases covered all i can do now is pray   Sorry to hear your having trouble with the whole ovulation thing, it can be quite stressful can't it!! I don't track my basal temp, i've just not really gotten to grips with it! I have to say that since i've been using my clearblue fertility monitor i've had no problem knowing when i'm ovulating, it truly is worth every penny!! It gives me a high fertility reading first and then goes to peak when i'm ovulating! Just to make sure i always back this up in the afternoon by doing a clearblue digital ovu test and it always clarifies that i am indeed ovulating  Anyway i do hope your timing was ok and that this cycle surprises you!   xx

*Nutpot - * I truly hope its 3rd time lucky for you and everything goes smoothly  Sending you some positive vibes     xx

*Nordicstar - * If there is still no AF then your defo still in the game so don't give up hope!! Keeping everything crossed for you and will be waiting to hear your news soon     xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

cherryberry fantastic news!  Congratulations on your BFP its so lovely for everyone else to see who's in that 2ww and gives them all hope.,

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Congrats *cherryberry* on your BFP. You must be over the moon.
Good luck *bearbear* and *nutpot* on these cycles.
*natandy*, congratulations on your engagment and hope you got some further good news today!

AFM - was due to have practice catheter run with misoprostel last week, but the wicked witch came early (for the first time in years!), so it was postponed to this morning. I am so happy to say that it was a SUCCESS and they got the catheter all the way up to the uterus. The gynae now has detailed directions and an ultrasound scan to show her the way. Kinda like Google Maps. Lol. 
So, we are now waiting to see if we can do IUI on my next cycle. Unfortunately, we have a 4 day public holiday slap bang in the middle of it, so it will depend on dates and when AF comes this month!


----------



## NordicStar

I caved in and tested on some cheapie pregnancy test this morn, I know it's too early at 11dpiui and of course it was negative...cramps have subsided a bit today but feel a bit nauseas! No sign of af yet tho...


----------



## natandy

Everyone, some amazing news............ I've just got my BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
I really cant believe it! I went for my blood test this morning and rang for my results a few hours ago!!!

Just so others stay positive, I started with what felt like period pains Saturday night and have been on and off since, they were quite bad at times. I have had no other symptoms at all so no body lose hope, still try and stay positive right till the end!

I want to thank every one of you so much, you've all been so lovely and given great advice.
I wish everyone all the luck in the world I really do and know you will all get your BFP's soon cos you all deserve it   

Take care x x x


----------



## whitvi

Wow natandy - I knew it all sounded positive!  What a fab start to engaged life, how exciting & massive congrats to you both!!  


Ahh Nordicstar it's still not over - thats why you shouldn't test early hon, easier said than done though!  Iv'e heard those cheapy tests aren't quite as sensitive as the clearblue digital etc, so there is still hope.  Keeping my fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

Congratulations natandy! So happy for you.

Thank you everyone for your kind words, I really never thought it would work, try and keep the faith that it can happen!

Good luck babybear - sounds like you've given it a good shot this month!

Nordicstar, it's not ever till AF arrives, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Sinitta - thank u so much, I will be looking out for your bfp x


----------



## MayUK

Congrats Natandy, that's fab news.

I had lots more bleeding Fri and Sta, went in to check to today, and its over for this month BFN. I have to wait another cycle to try again due to leftover collapsing folicles as my AF was almost a week early. So it looks like they will need to give me drugs to extend my luthal phase too. I'm pretty gutted and emotional but at least we learned something form IUI 1.


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations *natandy*!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Miss LJ

Natandy congratulations so please for you. March and April just wasn't good months but now we are seeing a few BFP. Brilliant news bet your over the moon lovely when this happens to people that really really what this.

Well I'm on day 10piui and feel like AF is on its was it's far too early for my cycle but I'm sure it's on it's was cramps and spotting only yesterday tho but really don't think it's work, gutted. We then have to decide wether to stay on IUI or move to IVF but stressed about it all but trying not to loose faith that this does work. 

Anyone having treatment at the jessop? Or can you recommend a good private clinic in Manchester in case we go private.

Hi to all the newbies hope everyone else is doing well fingers cross for more BFP


----------



## Niem28

Hi new to site and done injections for a week for 1st iui attempt. Take my fridge jab tomorrow and going in on Friday for procedure. Would like some advice off anyone who's in same position that's done it before please. There were two follies one at 11 mm and one at 17mm is this good Any help and advice much appreciated thanks.


----------



## Queen Bee

Huge congrats to cherryberry and natandy, am so chuffed for you. It's so nice to finally see some BFP's, hopefully there will be plenty more! Also congrats on your engagement natandy.

Good luck everyone else, try to keep your chin up everyone on the 2ww and stay away from the peesticks!!

Afm I had my scan last Thurs and had a 14mm follie so been doing the OPK's every morning like the clinic have told me but still no smiley face 
Last month I had my scan on the Thurs, had a 13mm follie and had   on the following Tues and IUI on the Wed. So I'm 2 days behind that even though my follie was slightly bigger. Is that normal? i'm stressing that I've somehow missed my LH surge and that it's game over this month before it's even really started.
i know I need to be patient but it's so hard!!


----------



## Niem28

hi any one having procedure done this week. im due fri so anyone in same boat reply.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi not been on this thread for a while I had moved onto ivf but just had my cycle converted to iui as not enough folicles for ivf a bit anxious this this as not what I had prepared myself for but glad that am getting a chance @ something rather than nothing and here's hoping 4th time the charm.

Niem28 - am also going in on Friday so we're cycle buddies, I have a 14 and a 16 on each side this is normal for me and endo is 8.8 so all looking good, good luck for friday a full bladder is good for procedure it's really doesn't take very long so as long as your not desparate for the loo u'l b grand later on u might have some cramps this is normal ave day on the couch watching movies taking it easy  

Queen Bee - sorry queen not familiar with OPK's hopefully 1 of the other girls can help u out but try not to worry mayb just taking a few more days x

fab news of BFP mayb this is what I need to make me more positive about this cycle, good luck girls we all deserve it x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Wow! Just checking I with you lovely ladies and there's not one but two BFPs! Fantastic news, congrats cherryberry and natandy! And congrats on your engagement natandy, wonderful month all round for you.

Good luck to you all on your 2ww, lets hope it will be a domino affect for us all to get BFPs.

AFM, we have our ICSI treatment planning appointment a week today with a view to having treatment in August - June/July very busy with weddings and my brither's baby being due so we wanted a month where we could just relax afterwards. 

We're counting the minutes until our appointment but feeling so positive and a bit more relaxed about things. Strangely we feel we can go back to enjoying our lives (and sex lives - sorry for TMI!) again because we're pretty sure it's not going to happen naturally for us. Feeling positive and excited about the journey ahead.

Hope you're all doing ok? Take care xxx


----------



## Niem28

Thanks for that shellmcglasgow I am working later on but nothing major and only for 2 hours so hopefully that should be fine. Hopefully it's meant to be for you with this attempt! Keep positive I'm tryin but it is hard x did my last injection last night and there didn't look as if there was enough liquid left in vial just used what there was hopefully this has changed too much got my fridge one today looks pretty big though not looking forward to that.


----------



## bearbear

Massive congratulations to you *natandy* on your BFP, such great news and it gives everyone of us hope!! Such a great start to May, lets hope the good luck continues and we see lots more BFP's on here!! Wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months ahead xx 

*MayUK - * Sorry to hear of your BFN, it was only IUI number 1 though so you must not lose hope of it working! I do know how upsetting it is though but you will pick yourself up, just draw a line under number 1 and move onto number 2, we gotta keep strong and keep going!! Big hugs xx  

*MissLJ - * AF cramps and spotting does not neccesarily mean AF is on its way so don't lose hope and give up just yet!! In fact if it is early for you to be getting AF it actually could be a good sign  Sending you out some positive vibes      xx

*Niem28 - * Welcome to this wonderful forum, you've certainly come to the right place!! Your follicles sound very good, most clinics like them to be around 18mm so your bigger one sounds perfect and the one that was 11mm will have grown all the more before the procedure, they say they grow 1/2mm a day so you might even have 2 good follies! With regards to the IUI procedure itself its normally all done within 5 minutes! I agree with Shell try and go with a full'ish bladder, not so that your busting for a wee though! I used to do this and i found it definitely helps make it less uncomfortable plus if the bladder is a little fuller it raises your cervix making IUI easier! You'll lie on the bed, they will insert the speculum, this is the same thing they use when you have a smear, once in place they put in the catheter which will go right up into your uterus, once there they will release the sperm and thats it, all done!! I would then recommend you lie there for a good 10 mins although i was always told this doesn't make much difference as the sperm are so far inside you! Then all you can do is go home and rest and pray!! Good luck for Friday, i hope it all goes smoothly for you xx 

*Queen Bee - * Testing for ovulation can be so stressful can't it  How often through the day have you been testing? I don't have this worry anymore since using my CBFM so far it has been spot on at detecting my surge and i'm so pleased i bought it, just takes the worry away that you might miss it! That said i'm sure you haven't missed it, remember no cycle is the same and just because you had already ovulated this time last month doesn't mean it'll happen the same time this month! Just make sure you keep testing at least twice a day and i'm sure you'll pick it up very soon, try and stay calm, i know thats easier said than done! Sending you some positive vibes xx  

*shellmcglasgow - * Its good to hear from you hun, sorry to hear your IVF got converted to IUI but as you say at least you'll still be in with a chance and it wasn't a totally wasted cycle! Wishing you lots of luck for Friday, i hope all goes well xx  

*Mrs_Fox - * Your so nearly there and the wait to start treatment will be here before you know it! Mind you i know only to well that when your waiting for treatment it can seem like an eternity but time really is flying by, i can't believe we are already in May!! Take care xx 

We've started this month so well so lets keep those positive vibes flowing and i look forward to seeing even more BFP's, including mine  COME ON LADIES LETS MAKE SOME BABIES  xx


----------



## Niem28

Thank you bear bear for that info really helped as the nurse seems to run a hundred miles an hour prob cause she so used to doing it that I didn't really take it all in. Just done fridge injection and really not that bad just me being soft beforehand!! Its all go for tomorrow now fingers crossed for me ladies!!!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

thank for the support bearbear feeling bit more positive today took the booster last night and in 2morrow, think I just got myself all worked up for ivf that when I only got 2 follies I was gutted but least they're letting me do iui again, good luck for this month have u started stimms?

Niem28 glad u managed the booster alright, what time u in 2morrow? I done my booster @ midnight and in @ 4pm on fri dunno how am gonna cope in work I'll b clock watching even more since it's a Fri lol 

can't believe am about to b thrown into 2ww well lets hope it goes by quickly and I have a fab BFP @ the end of it


----------



## Niem28

Shellmcglasgow i did booster at 10 this morning and going in tomorrow at 10 am. All seems very real now. Been trying to play it down and just taking everything as it comes but it's hard when didn't know what to expect. Keep yourself busy in morning and before you know it it will be time to go.


----------



## natandy

Just want to thank you all so much for your well wishes, it means a lot, you are all such lovely ladies   

I will be checking in on you all to keep up with your news, and I'm sure there are going to be lots more BFP's     

Take care x x


----------



## Queen Bee

Thanks for the reply shellmcglasgow and bear bear

I'm only testing in the morning because last cycle I tested in the evening once when I had cramps like ov pains and that's when I got my first  but the clinic told me off and told me to only test first thing in the morning and that I would still pick up the surge even if it had been the night before. Lol, I felt like a naughty schoolgirl! 

However I did have some cramps again this cycle a couple of nights ago but because of what the clinic said I didn't test till the next morning and there was nothing so have been kicking myself ever since!!

Anyway I rang them this morning because it's been doing my head in (and I've been doing DH's head in!) they said not to give up on the testing just yet as it still might happen but to give them a call on Monday if there's still nothing and we will see where we go from there for this month. I am worried that this will count as one of our NHS cycles, I really don't want to waste any like this 

Good luck for tomorrow Niem28, I'm sure you will be fine. Look after yourself afterwards, make sure you put your feet up!!


----------



## whitvi

Hi QueenBee, I think every clinic is different (just to make everything even more confusing).  This month I got told off for using first morning urine, and told to only use urine in the day?!  To be honest, I'm not really listening to what they say now and just test twice a day (once in morning and once at night) and that way I def get to see the surge.  There's only been one month that I didn't detect it, and i've no idea what happened as I was def testing twice a day.  Maybe our bodies have a rogue month, or the urine is really watered down, or the test just doesn't work properly?  Good luck though, I hope you are still doing your tests and I'm sure the clinic will be able to advise.

Good Luck Niem & ShellMc for your IUIs today!  Let us know how you get on.

MissLJ - how's things?  I hope AF is still holding out - whens your OTD?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - I'm on 9dp iui - Is it really only 9 days??!!  Argghhhh - am already going mental.  My OTD is Weds 15th, I can get through the weekend no problem, but the thought of getting through Mon & Tues at work will absolutely do my head in!  I keep thinking the cyclogest will cruely keep AF away until I stop taking it and will make me have false hope.  Usually my cycles are pretty short, so if I get to OTD without AF I'm going to psyche myself up into thinking i'm pregnant!  I hate it....
Am thinking of getting sushi for lunch  
x


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone, at last Friday is here....................... 

*Queen Bee - * I have to say that i seem to get a positive on an OPK more in the afternoon/evening so if i was you i'd test in the morning and then again sometime early evening!! Every clinic tells you something different but i've also heard you shoudn't test for ovulation with morning wee! Its best to cover yourself and test twice a day!! Good luck and i hope you pick it up soon xx  

*Shellmcglasgow & Niem - * Wishing you both good luck for IUI today, hope the procedure all goes smoothly then make sure you rest as much as possible, sending some positive vibes xx  

*Whitvi - * Don't you just love the 2ww, its enough to send even the most sanest person insane  Not long to go now so try and hold it together for a few more days!! Wishing you lots of luck for the 15th!!   xx

AFM - Nothing major to report, i'm only 5dpo so still got a way to go!! I've been doing my best not to look for "symptoms" but thats easier said than done as you ladies all know  Just praying lots that this is my time!!

Have a lovely weekend all xx


----------



## Niem28

Hi ladies well had it done this morning and as you said was nothing to worry about really quick and painless really. Have started with bad cramps and slight spotting now is this all normal? Hope everything goes well shellncglasgow this afternoon x


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Niem,* Pleased to hear that all went well this morning, told you it was over quickly!! Cramps and spotting are all quite normal after the procedure so don't worry! If you think about it they've been right up into your uterus so its just the after effects of that!! Just take it easy as much as you can and welcome to the wonderful 2WW!! Sending you some positive vibes xx


----------



## MayUK

Despite the bleeds and scan saying my lining was thin I still felt odd this morning. Did a test and got my BFP, now I've had a blood test and its real.   
I can't believe it after all that bleeding, so keep the faith ladies. Now I'm going to try to spend 10 weeks not getting to excited.


----------



## bearbear

OMG *MayUK* that is just amazing news, so happy for you, big congrats! That's the third BFP this month and I'm sso hoping the good news continues!! It gives us all hope and inspiration! Wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow! Another one! Congratulations *mayUK*!


----------



## rachpurple

Hello all, it's only 2 days in... and already up and down like a yo-yo! managing to rein it in so far. Good wishes to all of you.
Glad pineapple tastes good!


----------



## Niem28

Congrats mayuk good news for you. Hope it rubs off on us all this month!!


----------



## MayUK

Thanks guys, I really hope its our collective lucky month and the BFPs keep rolling in.


----------



## Miss LJ

Mayuk Firstly congratulations to you BFP god another lucky lady on here so pleased for you and it gives us all hope. Bet your so excited and can't believe it, best feeling I'm sure   x

Bearbear thanks for the kind words all the positivity I lost hope a bit so stayed off here its not good to be negative. Well I've given myself a good talking to and ready to deal with it again. I'm on day 12piui so it's nearly over with the 2ww really does drive you crackers hey. Well after all your attempts this month how's it going? Keeping everything crossed it works for you and we get another BFP on here   x

Whitvi AF is still holding out thanks for asking. Had cramps all week and felt dizzy but still nothing so I'm trying to stay positive as its not over yet hey. I'm back in Monday for a blood test so hoping its work this time. Hope your doing ok with all the testing you have to do like things aren't hard enough hey   x

Hope everyone is ok and really for the weekend xx


----------



## NordicStar

Hi Ladies,
Well I'm out...got AF yesterday but not surprised as I had very little hope it would work..think it hit my OH harder than it hit me. :-( 
So we are gonna give more IUI a miss as it was never recommended for us and go straight for IVF in June. 
I'm kind of relieved to have a rest from it (my god those 2 weeks were stressful!) and my OH has booked us a lovely holiday to Corfu in 9 days.  

I hope you all have better luck and I guess I shall move on to the IVF forum now. 
Thanks for all your support! XX


----------



## Queen Bee

Hiiii hope everyone had a good weekend.

Only a few more days to go now Whitvi, how are you getting on?

Congraulations MayUK that's fab news! Hope there's plenty more BFP's to go round.

Glad everything went ok on Friday Niem28, now comes the hard part, the 2ww!!

How did you get on shellmcglasgow?

Welcome back Miss LJ, you are nearly there now try to keep positive. Fingers crossed!

So sorry it didn't work for you NordicStar, don't forget to pop back and see us and keep us informed of how you are getting on. Good luck with your IVF and have a lovely holiday!

AFM well..I'd pretty much given up hope for this month as I'm sure you have gathered. The clinic told me to keep testing for my LH surge until Monday but to be honest i wasn't going to bother this morning as I felt it was a lost cause and I was trying to save up the peesticks for next time! Anyway my mum gave me a little pep talk last night so I decided to carry on and lo and behold what did I see this morning, that cheeky little smiley face grinning back at me!! So got to phone the clinic first thing to get an appointment for IUI later on tomorrow. Looks like it's not game over just yet!!


----------



## whitvi

Oh wow QueenBee - that fab news!  What a naughty LH surge for being so late!  But so glad you tested in the end and got to see the smiley face - good luck for your iui today!  Keep us posted... 

MayUK - Fab news!!   Well done and congrats!! You must be feeling amazing, esp after all that uncertainty.  You and your OH must be over the moon.  Hope you're feeling ok so far and good luck for your first scan.

MissLJ , oooh hope that AF kept away over the weekend.  Good luck for your blood test today!  The cramps etc are a good sign.  Are you taking progesterone too?  Finger crossed!! 

Niem - Glad your iui went smoothly, and yes it's pretty easy and over with quickly (although the first nurse couldnt find my cervix so had to call another one in so I was lying around for about half an hour with mine), I had cramps too afterwards, altho no spotting, and i've kind of had crampy feelings all the way through.  I guess there's just lots been going on in that region over the past few weeks!  Good luck though and all the best for keeping as sane as you can in the 2ww!

ShellMc - How did yours go?  Hope it was ok and that you're resting up now and taking in the delights of the 2ww too!

Bear, how many dpo are you now?  I think you're only a few days behind me?  How's the 2ww going for you?

NordicStar - Aww, so sorry to hear it was a BFN, but at least you gave IUI a go, and hope that with IVF you get your wonderful BFP, good luck for June!

Hi to everyone else, and hope all good at your respective stages! 

AFM, well i'm 12dp iui.  The progesterone is still doing it's job by keeping AF away thus far, I still keep getting twingy AF pains every now and then, but i've also got that lower back ache I get just before AF arrives and I'm getting spotty, so I think that means AF is def on her way.  Last time I got BFP with my daughter I'm sure I had tingly (.Y.) and my nipples had got darker and larger by now.  I don't look or feel any different as yet.  I really don't think that it's worked, although at least the progesterone has done it's job by extending my LP so far, so at least I know that works.  Its also made me realise that for the last couple of months I haven't actually had much AF type pain before or during AF (nor the spots), so this actually feels more like a real cycle to me, even though it's all been drug induced.  I'm hoping that if it hasn't worked this month that it's at least kicked started my body back into a normal cycle and that things will happen.  If we aren't successful this cycle we're going straight onto IVF too, as I feel time is ticking on for me.  Hopefully cycle in June too NordicStar x

x


----------



## Aces

Hey ladies hope you don't mind me jumping in... I'm waiting on a call from my Clinic today to pick my donor as I started my cycle Friday evening .. if they have found me one I start my medication today.. the problem is I'm not sure if I have a cold or its my hayfever if it is a cold does anyone know if they will go ahead? Thanks and good luck to you all xx


----------



## ScarlettInSpace

Hi everyone, this seems like a lucky thread lately!

Quick intro from me, I've had 1 IVF abandoned due to poor response [1 follicle], 2nd got to ICSI but unfortunately the 2 eggs that did fertilise were abnormal. So that was the end of our NHS IVF funding!

Now trying medicated IUI [3 go's funded, may as well!], I only have 1 tube so if the R ovary dominates they will cancel, but on the first attempt this month the L one actually got involved and after a very slow start [10mm @ CD16 anyone  ] it sprang into action last week and was 18mm on Thursday [CD19] so we triggered immediately & had IUI on Friday.

Now in the 2ww, on day 3piui and keep getting twingey stabby pains [same as ov pains I had on Friday] in my lower tummy area - anyone know if this is a 'Good Sign'?  I've had a headache since Friday too, that's prob down to the trigger shot?


----------



## bearbear

Hello Everyone,

Sorry this isn't going to be a personal message to all, its so busy here at work so just wanted to check in and let you all know that i am reading the thread!!

Hope your all doing ok and those on the 2ww aren't going round the twist!! 

*Aces - * Welcome to this forum, your defo in the right place  Just to say that i very much doubt it'll matter if you have a cold, i'm sure they would still go ahead with the procedure!! Good luck to you xx  

AFM - Today i'm 8dpo and just about managing to keep my sanity  No major symptoms to report except very tired last week, a few dizzy spells and slight nausea at night but to be honest all these things i can attribute to other things so i'm not convinced at all but i'm doing my best to stay positive!!

Sending some positive vibes to one and all


----------



## Nutpot

to all the newbies, you will be well looked after on this forum   

Well I had my baseline scan today......2 follies at 15mm and 16mm. Have to do trigger shot tomorrow at 8am and IUI booked for Wednesday lunch time. Feel so happy that I have 2 follies and so relieved that I didn't over stimulate again!!!!

Whitvi, I notice your daughter is the same age as my son bar 2 weeks...........lets hope we have second ones roughly the same too!!!!

Aces, I wouldn't worry about your cold, and welcome   

MissLJ.........so what's the result?

Good luck Queen Bee Scarletinspace and Bearbear


----------



## bearbear

Wahoo *Nutpot* Thats great, 2 nice sized follies, i hope all goes well tomorrow, sending you out some positive vibes honey xx


----------



## Coldilox

Hello all, mind if I join in? Looks like I'll be having IUIin 10-12 days or so, it's my first attempt, natural IUI for me as tests showed I was ovulating normally. Quite excited really, we're just waiting for the clinic to send over donor sperm choices, and then I'll start the OPKs at the end of this week. Glad to see so many BFPs already.


----------



## whitvi

Coldilox - welcome, and how exciting to be starting your treatment - hopefully you'll have no problems!  Good luck on your journey and keep us posted with your news.

Nutpot, nice to see someone else in the same boat (in the nicest possible way), lets hope we both get our no. 2's soon.  Great that you 2 nice sized follies, perfect number for iui.  Don't forget to have lots of bms with OH too!  

Scarlett - Welcome also, glad to hear you get 3 goes on IUI, def worth giving it a shot and fab news that your left ovary did the right thing this month!  Hope your 2ww flies by and that you get lots of symptoms!

Aces - and another newbie to welcome too!  Did your clinic find a donor?  Fingers crossed...

Girls, I'm symptom surfing like mad - I hate it!!  Only 1 more treacherous work day to get through (oh and half an hour for today).  
x


----------



## MissieMoss

Hi all.
So exciting to see all the bfps posted on here. Congratulations all.
AFM I had a follicle scan this morning and have overstimulated again on the lowest dose of menopur that my clinic does. Have 1 follie at 18mm, 1 follie at 15mm and 3 follies at 13mm. Clinic says this is too many to carry on. Have advised we have protected sex till after AF, but tempted to try anyway. What would other people do? This is my third attempted and I haven't actually made it to insemination yet, so dissapointed.
Missie


----------



## Miss LJ

Well it's only a bloody BFP OMG really can't believe it think I'm going to wake up any minute now, I really thought AF was on its way as I thought I felt the same as every month. God so happy. More BFP on here will make me happier. Thanks so much ladies for keeping me positive when I gave up. Never give up keep going till you get your dream. All I had was AF pains for a week very very tired and slight dizzy spells.
Good look to you all keep these BPF coming    xxx


----------



## Nutpot

Woooooo Hooooooooo Miss LJ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!

MissieMoss........I would be tempted to try naturally too. My first IUI was cancelled due to over stimulation but I did have TWELVE follies ready to pop so we took the clinics advice and restrained ourselves. However DH and I already discussed that if we had up to 6 mature follies then we would have tried naturally because of our ages. In the end of the day it is a decision that only you and your DH can decide. Good luck   

  for everyone xxx


----------



## Miss LJ

Thank you Nutpot I still can't think straight.  Well we seem to been on a positive roll this month who will be next good look everyone xxx


----------



## Queen Bee

Hi, welcome to the thread Aces, Coldilox, MissieMoss and ScarlettInSpace  

I have to admit MissieMoss if I was in your situation I would be tempted to try anyway.

I'm only a couple of days behind you in the 2ww Scarlett I had my IUI today.

And Nutpot, we'll almost be cycle buddies too! Good luck tomorrow and Wednesday. 

Yay well done Miss LJ that's amazing! 

AFM I had my 2nd natural IUI this afternoon so I'm now back on the 2ww. Fingers crossed it works this time. I hope there are still plenty of BFP's left to go round, I want one too!!

Hugs and good luck to all


----------



## Miss LJ

Queen bee ill be routing for you keep positive.   the 2 weeks are a drag and can be hard work but this could be your time. 
Hope your IUI went well and you get your BFP you deserve. By the way did you start taking your bee pollen stuff? I have been on it about 3 weeks and they said everything that should be at a high level was so I really do think it helped and made the difference I needed for this cycle.
Telling my parents tomorrow ha ha they won't be expecting this as we are same sex, hope I don't scare them bless xx good luck ladies


----------



## Queen Bee

Aaw thank you so much Miss LJ  I haven't started on the bee pollen just yet, thought I would see how this cycle went first, I figured I was too far into this cycle for it to make too much of a difference.

Haha good luck telling your parents, that will be a surprise for them! I am sure they will be thrilled for you both  xx


----------



## Miss LJ

I thought that at first thought it sounded too good to be true but I took it and all my pregnancy results were high. Sure it's a mixture of things I lost 2 stone, ended up under weight lol. Stopped drinking took all my vitamins and its paid off. The hospital told me to stop taking that bee supplement but I didn't lol, then they said what ever I was doing keep it up. Really hope it works for you too.

Good luck in your 2ww the last one drive me mad if I had had this forum I think I would have been much worse

Fist thing my dad will say is HOW?? Bless him xx


----------



## angelica_wales

We're on a roll on this forum! Congratulations *MissLJ*!!


----------



## whitvi

Woohoo - Congrats Miss LJ - Fab news and I knew it all sounded positive!  You and your partner must be over the moon, how exciting and your parents will be so proud. Well done!  
x


----------



## whitvi

MissieMoss, sorry forgot to reply.  I overstimmed on clomid a few years back and the clinic advised against it, but DH and I thought it would be our best shot (after no results up to that point) and decided to go ahead anyway.  As it turned out we were unsuccessful but was glad that we did it in the end.  
I think the liklihood that all 5 would fertilise and implant would be very very slim (albeit possible), if you were lucky you might get twins?!  But having said that there is always that risk you get more, but you just have to do what's in your heart.  I know how disappointed you must be.  At the very least, you are a great responder!  

Good Luck with your decision x


----------



## Nutpot

MissLJ, your post made me chuckle about your dad saying "how?"............ it reminded me of a little story...........

I have a friend who is gay and she had IVF to get pregnant. My nephew, who was only 10 at the time, kept saying "but how is there a baby if there's no daddy?" and then he said "does the other lady have a willy?"

I laughed so much!!!!!!!    Bless him.

Good luck to all those on the 2ww    

Well I did my trigger shot this morning so all ready for my IUI tomorrow   xxx


----------



## whitvi

Hah Nutpot I just cracked up at that (everyone looked at me in the office) - kids are so funny, but very logical!

Well done on getting to trigger and Good luck for tomorrow!
x


----------



## Aces

Hey bear bear 

Thanks for your reply great news I have a donor and can go ahead this moth had my first injection last night was not as bad as I thought it would be... Eeeeek I'm excited   xx


----------



## bearbear

Yipppppppppeeeeeeee *MissLJ,* I'm sooooooooooo happy for you what fantastic news another   If I'm not mistaken thats 4 now this month, how amazing, lets keep them rolling in!! Also gives me hope that the bee pollen will work miracles for me to  Big congratulations to you hun, wishing you a very happy healthy 9 months ahead! xx  

*MissieMoss - * If i was you i'd have to say i'd probably throw caution to the wind and go for it!! If there were lots of follies then maybe not as the risk might be too high but in your case i think i'd be naughty and give it a try! It really has to be yours and DH decision but i wish you luck with whatever you decide xx 

*AFM* - Well i'm now 9dpo and due to lack of symptoms i've kinda convinced myself to expect a BFN but still praying i might get a big surprise   Can i ask all you lucky BFP'ers if you had many symptoms, i've got no sore boobs, cramps etc and this is what is making me think i should expect a neg! I know plenty of girls get no symptoms but i guess when your on this dreaded 2ww your looking for any sign that maybe just maybe your pregnant and when that doesn't happen you convince yourself its not worked!!

Wishing all my fellow 2ww Good luck and all those about to have IUI i hope it goes smoothly for you, sending out some positive vibes for us all


----------



## Babdee

Hello ladies, I'm new and would love to join your forum! I've been having a quick read through and it's great to see all the BFPs! Congratulations!! Hugs for those with BFN and on 2ww. We'll get there, we will!
My DH and I started 2nd cycle this month with DIUI on 9 May. The 2ww is so tough 
Bear- I was convinced last month it was going to be a BFP as I was having loads of 'symptoms', but AF arrived on expected date. We convince ourselves that every niggle means something, don't we! Equally, zero symptoms can still lead to a BFP!
Hugs to all and fingers crossed for more BFPs


----------



## Ceri Hazz

Hello
Im ceri 31. I have pcos. My dh and I have had our dates to commence our first iui.
I have been really emotional and overwhelmed by It all. Its cruel to think that It may not work.
In the past I have had tx with Clomid but gave up after 3 months 'cos of the mood swings. Consultant said I was ovulating tho.
I have been taking Metformin 1500mg and Tamoxifen 20mg. No joy tho 
I am eager to start IUI. I hope It can be a success.
Any tips to stay grounded?
Thanks
Ceri


----------



## Niem28

Hi ladies and newbies,
Glad to hear there is more bfp keep em coming fingers crossed for rest of us.
I'm starting to go little crazy on this 2ww lark. It seems like ages ago since I had iui done but its only 5 days. Just another 9 to tick off, Don't know how you ladies manage to keep sane.
Keep looking at every twinge or feeling as a sign but prob reading too much into it and its prob trapped wind off those lovely little bum bullets that no one seems to mention!!   .
Hope everyone is doing fine and look forward to hearing of more  . It does give bit of reassurance that it does work.
To everyone.


----------



## emlette

Hi ladies,

This is my first post - love this forum!

About to start natural cycle IUI next week. Yikes - nervous but excited! Anyway this is just to say hi and congrats to all those with good news so far. I'll be hanging out here during my 2ww I am sure!


----------



## Queen Bee

Miss LJ, how did your parents take the news? Are they excited?

Try to keep your chin up bearbear, it's not over yet.   I can't say too much on the symptom spotting because I'm terrible for it!

Welcome to the thread Babdee. Seeing your signature gave me hope as DH and I are in a similar situation to you and your DH. Mine also has azoospermia due to childhood cancer, all my tests have come back 'normal'. DH says it's the first time I've been normal in my life   So seeing that it has worked for you in the past has cheered me on a little 

Hi Emlette, welcome and good luck next week. Let us know how things are going. There's no better place to be than here when you're on your 2ww. Except maybe Barbados or somewhere else lovely and hot!! 

AFM I'm just about staying sane in the 2ww so far (I am only 1 day into it though!!). Last time it was when I had got to about halfway through that I started going a bit cuckoo  I've got quite a lot planned for the next two weeks to try and keep my mind off it (as if that's gonna work!) so we will see.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## Babdee

Queen Bee - thank you  you're the first couple I've met in the same situation! I'm sorry you have to experience it too, but it's good to know you're not alone. 'Normal' lol, that made me smile!  have you always known about your DH's zero count? My DH had been told it was likely to be low, but not zero. The Dr was wrong :-/ we tried for a year before going to our GP. It came as a big shock to be told zero. We took our time to grieve for the biological child we'd never have, then requested our referral. We were blessed with our son after the 1st complete cycle, so yes, it can happen. Stay positive  

Welcome Emlette, very exciting! Keep us posted 

Niem - I think we're on the same day! No symptoms so far. I've decided that's a good sign as last month I had many & it was a BFN!

Hugs to all. Keep sane! Xx


----------



## Babdee

Hi Ceri, welcome. I didn't see your post before; I'm sure it's only just appeared on my screen!
The whole process is incredibly emotional and draining. It's tough when others around you don't know or understand your situation. My best advice is to try and stay busy. Try to take your mind off it whilst waiting (easier said, I know!). But everyone here understands. Stay positive   xx


----------



## Miss LJ

Well thanks you ladies for all your kind works you truly have given me the support I needed. I'm so excited still doesn't seem really. 
Nutpot your story gave me a giggle ha ha kids are so innocent hey. Good luck with your IUI today will be thinking and praying for you. So many BFP on here now so keep positive   

Bearbear thanks very much and thanks for all the advise I really think that helped my situation.
Don't think it's all over for you yet, I was just like that and nearly even had a drink over the weekend as I was convinced it was a BFN but then I got my BFP I was so shocked. I didn't have many symptoms just sore boobs but I thought that may be down to the trigger shot or AF as I had it every month!  Also felt slightly dizzy. The main think for me is needing the loo more like 5/6 times in a morning sorry for TMI. Keep thinking positive as every woman is different you maybe the woman that has no symptoms but still get your BFP. Will be thinking of you and praying you get a positive result. When can you test Hun   .

Queen bee ha ha my parents took it very well thank you. My dad did look so shocked and my partner said "well it's not mine" was funny. Only telling my parents my sister and my partners parents just for now anyway.
Well fingers crossed you get your BFP too this is a lucky forum at the moment so I hope there are plenty more   

Good luck to all your ladies xxx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Ladies, well it's a BFN for me :-(

I kind of knew.....  We're going to go onto IVF/ICSI now.  I'll try and keep an eye on here, to see how you're doing.

Good Luck to you all for your hopeful BFP's!

Lots of Baby dust 
x


----------



## bearbear

Welcome to this amazing forum *Babdee, Ceri Hazz & Emlette* Your all in the right place for great support, help and advice and i for one would be lost without this forum and ALL the wonderful ladies on it!! *Ceri Hazz - * This whole journey is most definately a rollercoaster and at times it is hard to stay grounded and keep your sanity !! One thing that was said to me that i always tell myself and find it really does help is this, when G-d thinks its your time it WILL happen, if you get a BFN then it just wasn't your time so NEVER give up on your dream as the next cycle it could be your turn!!  Good luck to you all xx  

*Niem & Queen Bee - * Oh isn't the 2ww just a joy, i'm normally not to bad on the first week but by week 2 i've normally gone totally cuckoo . I'm now 10dpo and truly don't know what to think, i've kinda convinced myself its going to be another BFN, i think its more of a defence mechanism really but keep thinking how amazing would it be if i was totally wrong and got the best surprise of my life!! My AF is due around Monday and i'm not sure if i'm just going to wait to test til i've missed my AF (if that happens of course). That might all change though if i start to get curious but i'm just gonna see how i go in the next few days!

*MissLJ - * Really pleased to hear it went well with mum and dad  I bet they were over the moon!! I'm doing my best to stay positive, to be honest though i think in a way i'm better to think its going to be a BFN, it prepares you a little for the worst and then if it turns out to be a BFP what a totally amazing, wonderful surprise it would be!! I think the problem is i'm so used to seeing that one horrible pink line that i just think it'll be the same this month but i'm praying lots that i'm wrong and it is my time!! My AF would be due around Monday so my plan is to try and wait until after Monday and see if my AF is late then test but that all depends on how tetchy i get as the week goes on   How are you feeling, ok i hope, are you still taking the bee pollen? Big hugs xx  

*Whitvi - * So sorry to hear its a BFN for you, even if you kinda knew it still sucks!! Wishing you every success with your onward journing, i truly hope IVF/ICSI works and gets you that BFP!! Please make sure you keep us posted with all your news. xx  

Love and hugs to everyone and lots of positive vibes for more BFP's


----------



## natandy

Hi Bearbear, I hope you don't mind me being on this thread but I wanted to send you a quick reply to your question about symptoms. The only symptoms I had were AF type pains, they started d10piui. I had absolutely no other symptoms what so ever. My boobs felt normal, I didn't feel sick or dizzy or any other symptoms some people had just very slight AF pains which were on and off.
I just wanted to tell you my experience so no one give up hope, stay positive right to the end. I really really hope you get your BFP  
I really hope you all get your BFP's ladies   

Take care x x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *natandy - * Thank you so much for replying to me, it does make me feel better to know that others really didn't have any/many symptoms, its just so easy to convince yourself your going to get bad news!! I guess i've just gotta hold tight and keep praying lots  !! How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Nutpot

Whitvi....so sorry   

Bearbear        

AFM, had the IUI today, all went well. 71 million sperm, 85% motile   . The embryologist said it was brilliant. I'm feeling quite positive at the mo because I also have 2 follies so i'm just praying   that just one of those 71 million hit one of my little eggs!!!!!!

So the 2ww commences.......................


----------



## Coldilox

Good luck everyone, am keeping everything crossed!

Sorry to hear your news Whitvi.

We chose our donor today, so it's all feeling very real. I will probably ovulate next Friday-ish but have been advised to start with the OPKs this Friday (CD to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## Miss LJ

Whitvi so very sorry to hear you got a BFN this just wasn't your month maybe. Stay positive and may be next month it's your time    x

Bear I'm was totally like you I would rather have kept thinking it was a BFN so it's not to depressing when it is. I was convinced it wasn't going to happen for me this month so I hope you get the same out come and get a lovely little shock soon when you get a BFP god knows you deserve it     .
It's so hard to wait even those few days but try your best then you get a more accurate reading, god those 2ww are a killer hey just shows you how strong we can be.
Well I've been feel pretty sick all day the only time it stops is when I'm eating lol !
No I stopped that bee pollen now think its done it job ha ha plus it's pretty nasty in powder form. Great stuff tho so thank very much it may have just been the boost I needed, so hope it works for you too     xx

Nutpot so glad your IUI went well, 71m that's amazing you only need 1 so your chances look pretty good. Hope the 2ww goes quick and you get your BFP at the end of it xx  

Good luck to all you newbies you are defo on the right thread x


----------



## annie.moon

Hello everyone

Can I join you? I've done IVF and a FET. Neither worked, so I'm going to try IUI. I don't ovulate without encouragement, so am doing a medicated cycle with clomid. AF due on Friday, so will be starting soon... Any advice, as I'm new to this? 

Annie xx


----------



## Niem28

Hi Annie.moon you at in right place for encouragement and advice hope everything goes off to plan with your treatment. I've just done first round and I was full of anxiety about it but these ladies reassured me it wasn't too bad and they was right. I'm on 2ww now which I think is worse than the procedure it self. Lol. good luck
Babdee I had iui procedure on 10 th may.due to test on 24th but af would be due before so might test early if I can't wait!!!
Good luck nutpot all sounds positive for you.

Welcome to rest of newbies

Baby dust to us all


----------



## Babdee

Whitvi, so sorry to hear your news. Sending hugs xxx
Hi Annie.moon, wishing you all the best for starting iui  try and keep busy to take your mind off the waiting!
Niem, you're a day behind me (ours was 9 May), but a couple of days ahead for testing! AF due 24th for me... I might test on 25th if no sign of AF, as am at a wedding that day. If bad news I could do with a drink!!


----------



## bearbear

OH Ladies, i really need your input on this one!! So, yesterday i was 10dpo, in the evening i went for a wee and when i wiped it was slightly pink tinged on the toilet paper!! I started shaking thinking OMG is this finally the sign i've been waiting for and maybe its implantation bleeding!! After that i had a few spots of brown in my knickers which to be honest is normally how my AF starts BUT if this is AF i'm a good 5 days early!!!! I only ovulated on CD17!! Anyway since then i've had more watery pinkish/red on towel but nothing major!! By today if it was my AF i would defo be in full flow but when i just went for a wee there was nothing when i wiped!! What is throwing me is how early it would be if it is AF, is that even possible?? I have had AF cramps since last night also!! I feel like i'm all over the place today, don't really know what to think  What do you girls think? Today i'm 11dpo? Sorry this email is very self obsessed but i really can't think straight today 

Much love to everyone *Nutpot,* sending you some positive vibes honey xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*bearbear* if your luteal phase is always 14 days I would be very surprised if this is your AF. Implantation can happen anything up to 12dpo so it could be that so fingers crossed for you! I did have a 10 day luteal phase after one of my failed IUI attempts (the month after) which was very strange for me because my luteal phase is usually spot on. I put mine down to the drugs but as you aren't on any I wouldn't rule out IB! I don't want to get your hopes up 

I'll keep everything crossed for you. Keep me posted xx


----------



## Coldilox

Bearbear, no advice for you, I'm too new to this, but I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *angelica_wales,* I have a horrible feeling it is my AF playing tricks on my but what is throwing me is how early it is!! I've just been to the loo and on the towel is a little brown but when i wiped it was pinky/red!! Still not my usual full flow that i would be expecting today but not that light either, kinda mild to moderate!! ARGHHHHHH this is torture lol, maybe i should just do a test later and then i know one way or the other!! Will keep you updated!    xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Oh BearBear, you're not self obsessed at all! You're one of the most caring and lovely people I've come across on this site. Don't give up hope, it may be implantation bleeding. I'm hoping and praying for you!xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Coldilox* and welcome to this thread!!  xx

Oh *Mrs_Fox - * I really don't know what to think today, my head is all over the place  I just used the menstrual calculator and it estimates that my AF would not be due til Mon/Tues which is exactly what i thought!! I still don't have full flow which by now i would normally have!! On my pad just a few brown spots but when i wipe just a moderate pink!! I keep thinking it must be my AF but its just so early and its not the flow i would normally have by now which keeps making me thinking maybe it is implantation, ARRRGGHHH, this is a little bit like torture!! All i can do is keep praying and try my best to keep sane


----------



## BeckyA

*bear bear*, keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
Maybe you could do a test tomorrow if you want to know for sure, as you'll be 12dpo.
There's some stats at http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/dpo/iam.php?dpo=12

/links


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *Becky - * I have thought maybe i should test tomorrow but the other part of me is a bit scared to! I think i shall see what happens for the rest of today, if i still don't have full flow then i might test, i think i'm just going to see what happens over the next few hours!! I can't bare this mental torture! xx


----------



## MissieMoss

oh bearbear, its awful waiting and not knowing isn't it.  You don't want to get your hopes up but you can't help it.  I have my fingers crossed for you that AF stays away and you get a BFP.
AFM, we have done the deed after the cancelled cycle so we can only wait and see now.
Missie


----------



## Nutpot

*Bearbear*, fingers crossed, it's sounds very positive to me  I would test tomorrow (but then I am always an early tester, I just can't help myself!). Hopefully full blood won't show         Keep us updated xxx

*MissieMoss*, glad you did the deed, I would have too!!!! 

Welcome to the newbies 

Not much to report from me 1dpiui, only another 13 to go!!!!!


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *Nutpot,* I'm beginning to think maybe it is AF just very very early!! Went to the loo before and there was a moderate amount of pinky/light red blood!! Quite an unusual colour for me to be honest but a fair amount, not what i'd call light but not that heavy either but to my mind maybe too heavy for it to be implantation bleeding!! I will defo test, just not sure when i'll do it just yet!! Feeling a bit upset about it all but if this does mean i'm out this month i'll soon pick myself up and get ready to do it all again!! Good luck to you on your 2ww, sending you (and me) some positive vibes xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*Bearbear* I'm not trying to get your hopes up but read this:

www.mypregnancybaby.com/implantation-bleeding-or-period/

Also I believe it takes a couple of days after implantation for a test to show BFP so I don't think an early test will show anything.

I think the only thing you can do for now is wait and see 

I have everything crossed for you xx

/links


----------



## Babdee

Bearbear, been thinking of you today. Hope you're OK.   it's not AF. My sister-in-law is a midwife and she said she has heard of heavy (implantation?) bleeding that lead to pregnancy. Also don't want to get your hopes up, but don't rule yourself out yet. Try testing in a couple of days


----------



## bearbear

*angelica_wales - * Thank you so much for your reply and for the link which I found very helpful!

*Babdee - * Thanks so much for that info, it does help! Im doing my best to keep positive! It doesnt add up if it was my AF asits so early! But because its not just spotting i cant help but think maybe it is my AF! All I can do is wait and see how it progresse!

Since this afternoon its gone back to brown in colour with a moderate flow which again is very unusal for me! By now I would normally have a heavy flow with red/dark red flow on the pad! I do have moderate AF pain also! You ladies all say how supportive I am on here but once again youve all been there for me again today and I appreciate it so much! Your all wonderful and youve kept me sane! I will of course keep you all informed! Xx


----------



## Miss LJ

Bearbear just been catching up on your news firstly I lost all hope and thought my AF was coming even had spotting myself on day 7. I've had spotting again today phones the hospital and they said 20/30% of women have this spotting near the time your AF would be but it all normal. Mine is brownish not red and what they say is brownish is a good sign. Some women can have a full bleed but still get a BFP. Oh god I'm praying you end up just like me, just when you think it's over boom there is your BFP. Sending you loads of positive vibes, keep us posted hun as soon as you test          xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Thank you *Miss LJ,* I hope your ok honey and your spotting stops soon  xx

The latest from me is last night my flow remained very strange for me, still quite moderate but its the texture and colouring that isn't my norm!! I even had to show mum (poor thing) and even she said it is a funny colour! it goes from being brown to a light pink or sometimes a bright red but very watery, not thick and gloopy or dark red like it normally is, sorry for the TMI! Today it is pretty light, i just went for a wee and when i wiped it was a light pink again mixed with light brown but not a lot!! The flow on the pad is also now fairly light and brown!! I'm finding it hard to accept that this is implantation, i just feel like as its not been just spotting surely its my AF being horrible to me!! I worked it out though and if it is my AF it would of come on CD26 which for me is just very early considering normally i'm late! To be honest i just don't know what to think anymore, i am definately going to test though, i might try and wait til Sunday if i can! I shall see what today brings and give you an update later 

Hope everyone on the 2ww is staying more sane than me  sending us all some prayers and positive vibes xx


----------



## Nutpot

Still sounds positive to me Bearbear............I keep checking to see your updates every couple of hours............think i'm obsessed     xxx


----------



## bearbear

Awwww Bless you *Nutpot* for checking in on me! Your not the only one thats obsessed, its all i can think about every second of the day!! I keep going to the loo to check whats going on down there  On my last check i had a little bit more of darker red on the pad and when i wiped just pink and not a lot which again is not like me for what might be day 2 of AF, normally when i wipe it completely covers the toilet paper, sorry again for TMI!! I'm trying to remain positive but at the same time i do keep thinking its my AF being cruel!! Mind you just a minute a go i did feel very light headed, its passed now though! All i can do is wait and see what happens in the next few days and then do a test!! Keep checking in as i will keep updating  xx


----------



## BeckyA

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you *bearbear*! 

Just been told by my mum that my sister-in-law is pregnant with her second child. Of course I am very happy for her and my brother (i love my nieces and nephews to bits), but part of me is screaming why isn't it me. Am I a bad person for thinking this?


----------



## bearbear

NO *Becky,* Your definitely not a bad person for thinking that! I'm exactly the same, although i'm happy for the person whose pregnant i'm truly so jealous that it wasn't me!! I think its only natural to feel like that when we are all trying so hard to be mummy's!! Don't give yourself a hard time, your only human and i'm certain everyone will agree that we all feel exactly the same!! Big hugs xx


----------



## bearbear

So another little update for you all   This really is the only place you can come and discuss what is going on in your nether regions without being considered a total nutcase   

So i just went to the loo, my flow seems to be slowing up!! Very little on pad and when i wipe just watery pink and not much! This once again is very very unusual for me if this was day 2 of my AF!! Normally i'd be very heavy, covering the pad and when wiping it would be drenched and it also flows into the loo making it look like road kill, really really sorry for TMI   So i'm starting to feel a little bit more positive although still struggling to believe this isn't my AF!! Also i'm sure i'm peeing more and since last night my tummy has been very bloated! As well as that i keep every now and again getting twinges in my ovaries that make me go ouch but only last for a few seconds at a time! Watch this space for more gross updates from me hehe       

Love and hugs to all    xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Loving the updates *bearbear*. Never too much information for us lot 

I feel like I'm stalking you checking for updates! Forgot to ask, are you charting your BBT? If so have you had a drop followed by a rise? Still got everything crossed for you!


----------



## bearbear

Wahooo my very own stalker  I have to be honest *angelica*, i'm useless at doing my BBT so no i haven't been charting it!! I just forget to do it sometimes and then i kinda think there is no point, whoopss! xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I think you can symptom spot and check your temps as much as you like. All that really matters in the end is when you POAS and get your BFP! try to have a stress free weekend. I'll keep stalking for updates


----------



## Babdee

Becky, I felt exactly the same when my brother-in-law phoned to say his wife was expecting again. However happy I was for them, it really cut deep, especially when they hadn't even been trying! As bearbear said, it's natural to feel that way  

Bearbear, I'm also checking back often to hear your updates! Really really hoping for wonderful news for you. Big hugs


----------



## Miss LJ

I know I shouldn't really been on here now but I Like to check up on you all see if there are any more BFP.
Bearbear OMG it's all sounding very positive just that fact that your flow is completely difference to what is normal for you. God this really might be your month keeping everything crossed for you Hun               xx

I'm still slightly spotting  day three now but the hospital said there is nothing to worry about so fingers crossed lil fairy is sticking      xx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you so much *Babdee & Miss LJ* here is my latest update 

Today flow has been a lot less all day! when I got home I had a wash and put a pad on, that was an hour and a half ago and there is still nothing on my pad! Its now completely clean, this has NEVER happened to me on day two of AF, bleeding seems to have stopped for now! Im so bloated I already look 6 months gone  and earlier I did feel a little sick! Doing my absolute best not to get carried away as this still may well be another BFN but cant ignore the fact that all is now looking positive! I think the main thing for me is that if it is AF then for it to be 6 days early is something that has never happened to me, its just sooooo early! I will be praying hard tonight, of course I shall keep you all posted.

*Miss LJ - * Try your best not to worry about the spotting although im sure thats easier said than done! Many girls spot/bleed in early pregnancy! My sis was one of them and she now has an amazing, healthy little 4 year old! Sending you some positive vibes     xx

Thanks everyone for once again being there for me! Xx


----------



## Nutpot

Bearbear                                think i'm stalking too   xxx


----------



## bearbear

I feel so special with all these stalkers hehe  thanks *nutpot* keep those poitive vibes coming! Its now been two hours and still nothing on pad! xx


----------



## Chrissey

Hello ladies.

You all have a new stalker!
I have been following you all for a week or so, trying to summon up the courage to write my first post!  
Am very encouraged by your lovely support to each other so here goes!

Am about to embark on my first attempt at IUI. Especially (as a solo parent!) Double Eek! Triple as I slide closer towards 40!
I have the option of natural or medicated but will be going with clomid. Don't have issues with ovulating, but scans showed follicles may need a little assistance. Little buggers must be men! lol
I think this is the only time I will want AF to hurry up and arrive next week   s I can get cracking!!

I think some other newbies may be my cycle buddies! 

Good luck to all those on their 2WW or about to embark in the coming weeks. 

ps Bearbear, holding thumbs! You seem so supportive to everyone. Hope this is your time!


----------



## bearbear

Hello and welcome *Chrissey* your in the right place so please dont be nervous! Everyone on here is lovely and I for one would be lost without this forum and the ladies on it! I just want to say that seems we have a lot in common! Im also going it alone and I turned 40 in april this year eeeeek! I wish you all the luck in the world, hope AF shows up soon so you can start treatment asap! Keep us posted xx


----------



## Chrissey

Thanks! Will do

Yes we do seem to have a lot in common. Plus I am  currently with LWC. Looking at your notes, looked like you used them too. 
Was  a little uncertain to try IUI as thought I was too old but they seems to think I have a chance...

Did you find them good? Their success rates seem okay - ignoring our age factor  of course


----------



## bearbear

Yes I certainly was at LWC and have to say I found them very good! I dont have any complaints except the prices they charge!! I had three failed iui's there and then had to take a break to save more money but in the meantime I decided to look into my options and for the last 3 cycles ive been using a donor and doing home insemination! It costs me nothing and even though my AMH wasnt great when tested there is no other reason why it wont work so thought it would be worth a go! If wanna ask me anything fire away   xx


----------



## Babdee

Hi Chrissey, yes this is a lovely forum  I've only been here a few days myself but everyone is so friendly and welcoming  I remember the feeling of being desperate for AF to show so we could start!! Hope it arrives soon for you! Very exciting!!

Bearbear, how are you this morning?

Hugs to everyone


----------



## emlette

Hi ladies!

I am following your story avidly bearbear! Got everything crossed for you  

Hi Chrissey - I am also having IUI at the LWC as a solo potential parent! I am at the peeing on sticks stage but think the deed may be done in the early part of next week...yikes. 

I love reading this thread!  All the best to everyone


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Thank you *babdee and emlette,* so the latest from me is I havent bled since 7pm last night!!  this morning a small amount of light brown when I wiped but absolutely nothing on pad! This means I only bled for a day and a half! Ive NEVER had an AF like that which of course makes me seriously wonder was this implantation! Trying to keep grounded in case it is still a BFN but cant help but feel extremely positive! I had a bad night sleep so feeling very tired today and tummy still bloated! Gonna just have a relaxing day and not do much, just getting my haircut! Ive decided to wait to test, partly cos im to scared to do one and partly cos I wanna wait til after my AF would of been due! I shall be back later with an update for all my stalkers hehe 

Just want to say a big thanks to you all for being there for me over these last few days, sorry for completely taking over this forum haha 

Sending us all some positive vibes xx


----------



## Miss LJ

Bearbear god I thought you had tested then lol!!! I'm dying to know. There has been loads of BFP you could be the next as its all sounding positive. Sod saying sorry for taking over we all wanna know lol xx


----------



## Chrissey

Thanks ladies for your welcomes!

Babdee, AF is due next Friday. She is usually very on time so lets hope she is this month. It's good practice for my 2WW! hee hee 

Emlette, glad to meet other single ladies like you and bearbear.
Especially as some people I know think I am crazy to do it alone. There's a whole bunch of us looonies. Single doesn't mean we cant be great mums!!  
I see there is also a single girls thread. Will have to look at that one too.

Bearbear, hope all the signs still good and your hair looks great!
Thanks for the offer. I may ask for some advice.  I know what you mean. It's not cheap even if cheaper than IVF.  I think I would definitely want to  continue treatment if this first round doesn't work.  But budget is an issue. Especially when going it alone.
but have decided to take it one step at a time.


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *Miss LJ and Chrissey* just a quick update from me to say that still no bleeding  only a little bit of brown when I wipe! My tummy is still very bloated and ive had a headache most of the day! Im doing my upmost to not get to excited in case it is a BFN but still cant ignore the fact that its looking good! Im scared to test in case it bursts my bubble but will defo do it soon, maybe monday or tuesday which is when AF would have been due!

Hope your all doing ok, I shall be back tomorrow with my latest installment hehe 

Babydust to us all xx


----------



## Nutpot

Oh Bearbear, you have incredible will power not to test, I would definitely have tested by now!!!! I was at work last night so couldn't stalk you and I was hoping for a BFP this morning!!!!! Can't WAIT to hear your news   xxx


----------



## Babdee

Morning all!
Like Nutpot says, incredible will power bearbear!! I'm desperate to know your news, as much as I am my own!! Hope all is good 
Well today I'm 10dpiui. Since Thursday (7dpiui) I've been feeling faintly queasy, but now it's stopped, so I think it was in my head! I keep reading and re-reading every early symptom; am going slightly   !! Argghhhhh!!!
Chrissey your AF is due the same day as mine! Let's hope yours arrives and mine doesn't! Lol!


----------



## Miss LJ

Oh bear you are doing so well not to test very impressed. It's all sounding positive headaches can be a positive sign with all the changes your body goes through. Keeping everything crossed for you Hun xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi everyone  I haven't posted for a few months, been in limbo moving clinics and as you all probably know getting everything straight at the start so you can start treatment takes forever! Anyway, I've just got to sort my drugs out and my second iui will start in a couple of weeks.... Eek! Going to be taking gonal f, buserelin and a trigger this time... So fingers crossed! 

BEARBEAR I have EVERYTHING crossed for you. Literally everything. Xxxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Things are still looking good here and I know you all think I have great will power not testing but the truth is im now so convinced I might be pregnant that im scared crapless of doing the test and being proved wrong!! That said I am going to test either tomorrow morning or maybe tuesday morning which is when AF would be due, just keep those positive vibes and prayers coming, would be so cruel if it was a BFN after all this!!      

*Babdee - * Sounds like we are going  together hehe, sending you some positive vibes xx    

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I am truly hoping for good news for you *bearbear*. I must admit I would have done an early response test by now 

Hope the rest of you are doing well


----------



## emlette

Evening ladies

Bearbear this all sounds very promising! I am keeping everything crossed for you!

So I'm going to the clinic tomorrow on day 13 of my cycle for a scan - I haven't had a LH surge yet so I'm not sure what to expect tomorrow - do you think they will be able to tell from the scan whether to do the IUI? I guess I'm just a bit nervous as it's the first cycle and I'm doing this solo! Basically, any experiences you want to share would be great!


----------



## Niem28

Omg bear bear I've not been on for few days and just read your post. I really would have tested by now you have got loads of will power. Good luck and fingers crossed to you. I'm due to test fri but af would be due on wed. I think it's not worked for us this month. I've been having cramps like af pains and keep thinking its coming!! I hope I'm wrong though!!
Welcome to all newbies and good luck to everyone


----------



## Babdee

Hi Fandabbydosy and good luck. Exciting to know you'll be starting again soon 

Thank you bearbear  I understand what you mean about being scared; before you test there is always hope... Xxx

Hi emlette, good luck for today. I don't know how it works though I'm afraid as we've had a natural iui without meds/scans. Are you doing OPKs or attending for daily bloods to detect lh surge?  

Niem, it's not over for you yet, stay positive   I think cramps would be normal for both AF and a BFP.   AF stays away xxx

I'm convinced my bb started to get a bit solid/tender yesterday, but that may have been from all the checking/prodding!! Plus I've felt little flutters/bubbles (?) here and there... Didn't want any chocolate last night (v unusual for me!! Hehe!) but I got obsessed with 'symptoms' last month, and nothing 
AF due Fri, OTD Sun, but at wedding on Sat... Think I may test Sat if nothing arrives on Fri... Arghhh!!

Good luck everyone! Hugs all round xxxx


----------



## emlette

Thanks Babdee - I'm not medicating either but they wanted to scan me on day 12 anyway.

I just got a smiley face! So I think they will do it today after the scan. OMG! Wish me luck ladies.

Bearbear and Niem - still have fingers crossed for you both!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Well i finally caved in and at 4.30am this morning i tested using a First Response!! It was a *BFN *   to say i'm gutted would be an understatement!! I was so convinced that i was pregnant that it has really hit me hard!! That said i just can't understand the weird circumstances this month, for me to have AF 6 days and then only bleed for a day is just something that has NEVER happened to me!! Also the fact that the bleeding wasn't heavy at all and that the colouring was totally different to normal (Pink/brown)! Was that my AF!! I just can't get my head round it!! my body is telling me one and the test another!! That said i have googled this morning and i've read a lot of stories from girls that got false negatives on First Response, i thought they were meant to be the best at picking up early pregnancy but maybe not! I think for my sanity i have to tell myself that the test was correct and then maybe in a week or so i'll re-test!! I've decided to take a month off as this cycle has really taken it out of me and i just feel i need a break from it all!!

What are all your thoughts? please be honest with me?? xx


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry bearbear   Must be so disappointing for you. It's definitely worth a retest in a week or so to make sure.


----------



## Babdee

Oh bearbear, I'm sorry. If today is still before AF is actually due then it may still be a false negative, even with a first response test... Have a look at this site: http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php
Gives some stats on how accurate the tests are leading up to AF. Our bodies really can mess us around, can't they? I'd definitely test again in a few days... Lots of love and hugs   

/links


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *Babdee & Coldilox - * My AF isn't due til tomorrow!! I am just having serious trouble getting my head around this whole 6 days early bleeding for only 1 day thing, that is just not normal for me so if i'm not pregnant what the hell was all that about!! I'm not going to hold out much hope of a BFP now but i will most definitely re-test in a few days to a weeks time!!

Love, hugs and positive vibes to all xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Oh Bear, I'm so sorry! I was so convinced for you this month. I would retest again in a few days just to make sure, but I guess you're right to want to protect yourself by not getting your hopes up. I think a month off would be a great idea to have a bit of a break from the merry go round that is fertility treatment. I'm genuinely gutted for you, sending you big  . I was convinced it was your month!

AFM, our appointment went really well last week and we're booked in for EC week commencing 12 Aug. We're terrified, excited, trying not to get our hopes up and trying to live a normal life until then all at the same time! Argh! I'm quite glad of the break in treatment to be honest, it's nice to get back to normal a bit.

Good luck to all of you ladies, whatever stage you're at xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm so sorry *bearbear*. We've all had months like that where we're convinced we're going to get our BFP only to get just the one line. I was convinced it was your time!! It may still be too early. A few months back when I had the short luteal phase I was convinced at first that it was IB but I got the full flow the day after. I read a lot in that day!

I found that after IB it can take up to 7 days for a urine test to be positive (see the article in the link) www.babymed.com/early-positive-pregnancy-test-after-implantation?

On my first IUI I didn't test positive on my OTD which was 16dpo. A friend of mine never got a positive and eventually she convinced her doctor to do bloods and she was already 11 weeks!

You're not out yet, but I know you'll now be more confused about what it was if it wasn't IB. Our bodies really do play games with us don't they. Don't they know how difficult this is without all of the guess work!!

Try not to kick yourself for letting yourself get carried away. You know your body and what you're feeling better than anyone else. It may still be good news or it may mean that there was an attempt at implantation which would also be good news - at least you're making progress .

Stay strong  We're all here for you xx

/links


----------



## bearbear

Hi *angelica-wales - * I was also convinced it was my time but to a certain extent i kinda still am!! Don't get me wrong i'm basically telling myself that i'm out this month but i still can't help but wonder why i bled 6 days earlier than my AF was due and only for a day!! Just doesn't make sense!! Thanks for that article, i've just read it and it does help, it basically says that after implantation it can take a week for it to show up in a urine HPT so with that in mind im still not out just yet as if that was IB i had then that was only 4 days ago!! If it wasn't IB then as you say it leaves a lot of unanswered questions as to what it actually was!! Maybe i'll never know! My intention is to wait a good few days and then maybe test again on Friday!! Oh the joys of TTC, i feel totally worn out as i woke at 4.30am and after i did the test i couldn't sleep, can't wait to get home tonight!!

Thanks to everyone for all your support xx


----------



## Coldilox

If it helps, my OH is a sexual health and contraception nurse, and the advice she always gives is to give it 3 weeks after unprotected sex to test, as not everyone's HCG is high enough after two weeks. You haven't had a proper AF yet, so wait and see.


----------



## bearbear

Thanks for that *Coldilox,* I've read of so many girls that got a BFN and then went on to get a BFP and i'm just praying that i'm one of those   That said i'm now prepared for the worst but i still can't help but hold onto that glimmer of hope! Maybe it was just too early, thats what everyone is telling me so i shall hold onto that for now!!! xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Bear, how many days post ov are you now?

I think it's still a little early hon.  They've always said to me to test only after 18 days of sustained temps (when charting BBT) which also equates to 18dpo.  

Fingers crossed it's not over for you yet!
xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Whitvi - * i'm 14/15dpo, i know i ovulated on CD17, i don't do my BBT but maybe i should, i just sometimes forget to do it but i know many of you do! I'm also praying i'm one of the lucky ones who gets a BFN only then to get a BFP but i'm trying to tell myself i'm out this month and then i'll re-test maybe on Friday and see what happens! I just feel like i've unanswered questions at the mo with regards to that strange bleed, if it wasn't AF and i'm not preggers then what the hell was it  My plan is to see how the week goes, if still no more bleeding then on Friday i'll test again, if still negative i think i'll go to my docs as to bleed 6 days early and only for one day just isn't normal for me at all!! xx


----------



## Niem28

Don't give up just yet bear I'm always the same like you and you know your own body and if it doesn't feel like normal then it could still be something else!!! I've only checked in today to see how you went on!! What day should you really test?? I have to admit I tested other day and it was bfn but I'm thinking its too early so it may still be same for you. As Bon jovi says keep the faith!!!!


----------



## bearbear

Oh and i love Bon Jovi *Neim!* Well my AF is would be due tomorrow so some people say you should wait til a missed AF!! I'm doing my best to keep the dream alive but when you see a definate BFN staring back at you its hard to believe it still might be my month!! All i can do is wait and see what happens!! xx


----------



## nannynoknicks

Hello ladies.
Just thought id pop in to say hi.

Bearbear- Im so sorry for your disappointment. Like all of us i totally understand your frustration but keep positive hun and see how it goes.

Im on my final iui and go for the result blood in 3 days. I don't mind admitting Im so fed up with all the waiting around.
I've had symptoms every month and never had a bfp  so Im trying to just hold off my excitement  
Last month i had symptoms i didn't know were symptoms until i looked it up  i remember me and dh looking at each other thinking they must have made a mistake.lol.
This month the only symptoms I've had are sore boobs, feeling all out of sorts legs like jelly and what i think may have been an implant bleed. I usually leak a lot of clear fluid but since this iui..nothing  just a bit of white discharge  sorry tmi .
Yesterday in a moment of madness i fished out an old cheap pt i had stashed ages ago. I dunked the stick in the pot too much and it all went fuzzy and i was in a mood all day..lol..

I've got a clearblue one saved for Thursday morning so i can get a heads up whilst Im waiting for the morning to pass from the clinic blood tests...the waiting nearly killed me last time...gggrrrr 

Xxxx good luck ladies, best of luck to all of us Xxxx


----------



## Chrissey

Oh bearbear sorry to hear about the test!!
But I agree, don't think it's  BFN yet.. will keep holding and crossing everything that in a  couple of days the N turns to a P  

emlette, hope today went okay? Did you go ahead with treatment or was it just a scan in the end?

good luck nannynoknicks for your test.


----------



## emlette

Evening everyone

Bearbear - it might just be too soon! Hope it turns out to be a BFP still  

Chrissey - I just had a scan. A 20mm follicle and I am going back tomorrow for the IUI. Totally paranoid tho that I will have missed the window of opportunity! Can't wait for the joys of the 2ww  

Lots of luck to everyone


----------



## Babdee

Bearbear, still thinking of you   hope you're able to try and rest for a few days and take your mind off waiting. Life can be so tough xxx

Good luck nannynoknicks, I think the last few days of waiting are the worst! And take the longest!

Emlette, it's v normal to have the iui the day after a smiley face. Frozen sperm doesn't last as long as fresh (maybe only 24 hours), so they want to time the iui with actual ov. They say ov will be 24-36 hours after smiley face. I quizzed my clinic on that this month too as I had loads of ov like twinges/stitch the day of the smiley, but iui was the next day. I kept telling them the iui would be too late! We'll see!

 to all


----------



## bearbear

Morning you lovely lot,

Good luck to everyone whose having or just had IUI, i hope you have a sane 2ww and you get that life changing BFP at the end of it!! xx        ^reiki

For all those stimming or waiting for IUI i hope time goes fast so you can get on with treatment soon xx        

AFM - Last night i was soooo tired i fell asleep at 8.30pm, i must of needed it as its been a very stressful few days!! Still no sign of a "proper" bleed, i just find it hard to believe that what i had was my AF as for it to be 6 days early and then only last a day and not even be that heavy is just not normal for me!! I have no other symptoms, boobs not sore   The only other thing is my tummy is still very bloated! I just don't really know what to think, i'm praying that i'm one of those girls that gets a late BFP but if i'm honest once you've seen a BFN its hard to believe that will happen!! I plan to retest on Friday, if its still negative i'm gonna go to the doctors cos the bleed i had wasn't right, see what he says, maybe he'll do a blood test!! Watch this space girlies.....................

Big hugs and prayers to all


----------



## emlette

Hi everyone

Thanks Babdee.

Just had my first IUI - this has got to be the most bizarre day of my life! Anyway, fingers crossed - 2ww underway... I'm planning to spend rest of day on sofa with TV/DVDs. 

How everyone doing? Bearbear - any developments?


----------



## bearbear

Hey *emlette,* Pleased to hear all went well with IUI today and your now at home resting!! Now all you can do is try and stay sane and pray lots!! xx   No major developments with me, still no sign of a "proper" AF and my tummy is extremely bloated still!! Also very tired and occasional light headed feeling!! I'm gonna hang on to test til Friday, if still negative i might pay the doctor a visit as i just can't explain the weird day of bleeding i had 6 days before AF was due! If i'm not pregnant what was that!! I just still feel like i'm in with a chance even though i tested negative yesterday, just praying i'm one of those lucky girls who gets a BFN and then gets a BFP!! Only time will tell i guess.....................


----------



## Nutpot

Bearbear, i've only just checked in on you because i've been working and can't get to a computer in my job!!!! Don't give up yet, lots and lots of women get their BFP after a BFN!!!! If AF stays away then that's a good sign     xxx

AFM, one week tomorrow is my OTD............I don't feel anything at all, slightly sore boobs but that's totally normal for me. The first week hasn't been too bad but not looking forward to this coming week.

Good luck to EVERYONE


----------



## bearbear

Thank you so much *nutpot,* no sign of AF although I keep thinking have I already had it but to bleed for just a day isnt normal is it? Not for AF? Its certainly not for me! As you can probably tell im going slighty  hehe! My tummy is very bloated still, all the girls at work have noticed it! Its so hard to believe that tge bfn will turn into a bfp but I know it happens to many girls so just praying im one of those!!

Just another week to go for you, hopefully it will flyby babe, sending you oodles of positive vibes for that elusive BFP xx


----------



## Miss LJ

Bear  just thought id pop on to see if you had tested, really sorry you got a BFN it must be so confusing and hard as your body is saying one thing yet the test says another. You must be totally wore down with it all but your very positive and strong so don't give up.
Really hope you still get your BFP and will try and pop on here now and then to see if that miracle happened for you.  May I just take this chance to thank you so much for all the advise and support you gave me you really were brilliant. I hope you get your dream and Will be think of you  god knows you deserve it      xx

Look luck ladies hope you all get your BFP xx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you so much *Miss LJ* that is so sweet of you to say, it works both ways though and you've been there for me also so i'd like to say thank you to you as well, and that goes for all of you on here!! How are you doing hun? xx 

This morning when i got out of bed i felt really light headed, i tell ya what girlies, if i'm not pregnant my body is really doing a good job of impersonating someone who is!! Still no sign of a "proper" AF, and my tummy is still very bloated!! I also took my temp this morning and it was 97.75, problem is cos i haven't temped all month i have no idea if thats good or bad haha  Anyway i've kinda got my head round the fact that the test i do on Friday will most likely be a BFN and if it is i'll be ready to move on to the next cycle but obviously i'm still secretly praying that a miracle might happen and i might get a surprise BFP    

Hope everyone at whatever stage your at is doing ok and sending babydust to all   xx


----------



## Niem28

Hi ladies hope all is well with everyone. 
Emmlett glad everything went ok for you and hope you chilled out yesterday!! 
Bear hope your managing to keep busy it must be all you can think off. Defo go to docs just to confirm everything for you.
Afm I'm going insane af would be due next few days but I test on fri.arrrgh I've been so near testing but gonna have to wait !! Why is it when you have a pg test in at home You feel like You need to pee on it!!! Lol I'll keep you updated don't feel any symptoms though little sore boobs few twinges but that could be af pains!!   to us all and hope   x x


----------



## Spice83

Hi everyone. I started this group three weeks ago but since I wasn't due to start iui till this week I haven't posted since... But have been reading your updates! Congrats on those with bfps and for those still waiting, going luck and FC. I was just hoping for some advice please as I am driving myself crazy! 
I havent started my chlomid tablets yet Because af hasn't arrived. I usually have a 28-31 day cycle. Today is cd33. My cbfm did not detect a peak.. This has never happened before, so I assume I ovulated late or not at all. 
The one month I am willing my af to arrive and there is so sign at all! i have been using ovulation strips for last 10 days and they show 2 lines. Definitely not a positive but 2 clear lines. I'm too scared to test for pg but just wondered if it is usual to have 2 lines on ov tests even after ovulation? Any advice would be so much appreciated please - I hope no one minds me posting this query on this thread. xxx


----------



## bearbear

*Niem - * Well done for resisting testing, i know what its like when you know you've got a HPT in the house but your doing the right thing waiting!! I'm also going to re-test on Friday so lets hope and pray we both get good news!! xx           

*Spice83 - * Firstly welcome to the forum and of course nobody will mind you posting, your in the right place for help and support!! Now i really don't want to get your hopes up but i believe that sometimes a positive OPK can act as a positive HPT!! If i was you as scary as it is i'd do a HPT just to see if you are indeed pregnant!! I also get very scared leading up to testing as i don't want it to burst my bubble if its a BFN but to my mind the sooner you deal with reality the sooner you can move on!! I would test in the morning and then one way or another you'll know!! Oooooo good luck and make sure you let us know once you've tested, sending you some positive vibes xx


----------



## Spice83

Thanks so much for your speedy reply Bear.  I really hope you have some positive news (literally!) on Friday - have been following your journey these last few weeks and my gosh you deserve it.  I am going to take your advice and test if af still not here; but will wait till Friday as I have to be up and out super early for work tomorrow.  I never usually keep weeing on these blinking ov sticks once I reach a peak on the cbfm, but because i never got the peak (and then ran out of sticks!) i used the cheap ones.  Still never got a positive but have been having the two lines even with very diluted wee (tmi!). It's a cruel game - chlomid tablets are next to me - just want to get started with them.  I always ovulate on time - v lucky that way, usually. You can't just stop ovulating can you?!!  See, going crazy!!!  I have 19 1500 assignments to mark this afternoon too!!!!  aaagh!!!!


----------



## bearbear

No problem at all *Spice83,* If you are normally like clockwork with OV then maybe you are indeed pregnant!! I've just heard that many girls you OPK's as HPT's and they work so maybe the 2 lines your seeing are indeed because you have a little bean inside you!! At least those assignments will keep you busy hehe  Lets both keep praying and i truly hope we both get that BFP on Friday, Good luck xx


----------



## Spice83

thanks so much - will check back in on Fri  - enjoy the afternoon if you can!  Keep the faith!!! x


----------



## Babdee

Hello ladies! Hope you're all coping as well as possible!

Welcome to the 2ww Emlette! Hope you enjoyed your day of TV and DVDs!

Not long now Niem!!! Well done for holding out!!

Hi Spice83, welcome to this lovely forum  yes I've heard the same thing about OPKs acting as HPTs! I heard it described as hcg and lh being identical twins, but hcg wears a hat. An hpt looks for the hat, but the opk looks for the twin! With that in mind, I did an opk yesterday & I think there was the faintest smidgen of a 2nd line!!! But I probably imagined it, lol!! I'm not going to try again though cos I'm too scared there'd be no 2nd line next time!!

Bearbear - lightheadedness is a good sign. Again, not to get your hopes up, but the only sign I had in the 2ww with my son was lightheadedness every morning when I woke!

Love and hugs to all those with BFPs, BFNs and those still waiting xxx


----------



## Spice83

Thank you for your reply!  Oh mu gosh....I have been very light headed for the last week -  feeling seasick in bed as though my eyes are a second or two behind what I am looking at!  I thought it may be a viral thing so was waiting for it to go away.  I never thought that could be a symptom.  Bear - let's hope this is a good sign!!!  I wish my cbfm had shown a peak, as it has the last 6 months of using it, at least then you know when af is going to arrive.  This is like going back a year ago when I was still in the first year of ttc and symptom spotting and experiencing the pain when af arrived or I had (another!) negative test.  The last 6 months have been so predictable it has been so much easier to pick myself back up again ready for another month.  Now Im wondering whether i can possibly be one of those ladies that fall pg the month before treatment starts because they suddenly don't focus on it so much.  I had my HSG 2 months ago too and so many people said how lots of ppl fall in the 3 months after that test, and I wondered if that was possible?!  Even if af arrives I wont be sad, as I have the chlomid ready to pop and I know my cycle will be controlled by the clinic.  It's just the waiting.  Such a painful journey....


----------



## bearbear

*Babdee - * Oooooooo i wonder if there was a 2nd line, how exciting, i really hope there is and you get that BFP!! Keeping everything crossed for you and sending positive vibes your way        xx

*Spice83 - * Maybe your CBFM didn't pick up ovulation because you are already pregnant!! How you explained the light headiness is exactly how i feel but for me i'm seriously doubting i'll get a BFP, for you however i'm really hopeful that you are going to be one of those lucky ladies that relaxes and falls pregnant! I also had a HSG and they defo do say that as it cleans out your tubes and lots of girls get their BFP afterwards so maybe it is just what you needed!! When are you going to test? xx      

AFM - As i said above i'm now really doubting i'm going to get a BFP! There is still no sign of a normal AF but last night when i got home i nearly fell over as when i looked at the first response test i did on Monday there was a faint 2nd line!! I knew this was well over the time frame but it inspired me to do another test, i only used an internet cheapie but it was a BFN  I then dismantled the FR test and i'm pretty sure it was just an evap line, grrrrrrr!! So i'm still going to test tomorrow but i'm not holding out much hope at all now!! To be honest i'm ok though as i think after the BFN on Monday i've been prepared for it! I will of course let you know the outcome tomorrow!!

Hope everyone is doing ok, we've gotta keep the faith that one day all our dreams will come true and we'll be mummy's!! xx


----------



## Babdee

Well I'm out  AF arrived unexpectedly this morning. Not due until tomorrow. Really gutted, but hey, what can you do?! Wasn't our time  will be taking a break this month but hope to start again in July. Now to save some more pennies! Just bought a lottery ticket (or 3!!) you never know...!!

Good luck to those still waiting. I'll stop by again to see everyone's updates. Hugs to all    

Bearbear, just went to post this, then saw your message! Lol! Guess that proves I imagined that 2nd line! I'm trying to stay up beat, but I'm feeling pretty poo  we're very blessed to have one child already through this treatment; I know not everyone is as lucky as us. But it still hits hard when it doesn't work. Think I'm going to request daily blood monitoring next time as well as doing the opk, to see if the surge is picked up on the same day...
Sorry to hear you got another bfn  I really hope it can turn into a BFP for you, but glad that you're feeling ok about it all. I think our bodies like to play games at times   love and hugs.   we all get there in the end xxxx


----------



## Niem28

hi ladies,
Well don't think its worked this month for me af arrived this morning too bang on time. The wicked witch is never late for me!! Although it is a strange one this month not really much there sorry tmi. Still gonna test tomorrow as I have to ring hospital with results and then prepare for next round which will prob be end June now. Feeling pretty peeved off as im sick of this every month. Just feel like we go through so much injecting and prodding and probing it just gets a bit much then to get bfn at the end of it all. sorry to moan about it. 

Sorry to hear of bfn for bear and babdee we will just have to pick ourselves up and onwards and upwards for next time.
Spice by the sounds of it your very much still in with a chance hope its a bfp for you.
Good luck to those in 2ww.


----------



## BeckyA

Hugs *niem28*, sorry to hear your news. I know what you mean about being sick and tired of all the hassle and each month nothing is different. Don't worry about having a moan, we are all in the same boat and this is the best place to have a moan!!

Hugs to *babdee* too.

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you *bearbear*!

Lots of hugs and baby dust to all. X


----------



## bearbear

So sorry *Babdee & Niem*, That horrible witch just loves to show her face and spoil all our fun!! It is so disheartening when you see that BFN, your heart just sinks but we have to keep going!! It just wasn't our time!! Love and hugs to you both xx  

I'm really confused at the minute, just when i think i've accepted its going to be a BFN something happens to make me wonder!! Just before i went to the loo and when i wiped i had lots of EWCM, sorry for the TMI but i was like someone had cracked open an egg on the toilet paper!! Also what i'm really struggling with is if i've missed my AF or was that bleed i had 6 days early for just one day it!? I just don't know what to think, normally you can say for definate if you've had your AF or not but i really really just don't know!! This is making it hard for me to move on!! If i test BFN again tomorrow then i'm still going to be thinking is it correct or not! Just don't really know what to do.....................................  xx


----------



## Nutpot

Bearbear, what day past OV are you, ignoring the small bleed you had? If you are more than 16 days past OV then I would guess that most pregnancy tests would be accurate by now. I would DEFINITELY test tomorrow. Are you on any fertility drugs at all? Clomid?

    Big hugs to the BFN's   xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hi *nutpot,* im 17/18 day post ov now! My dilemma is this most people ask have you missed your period and I just dont know how to answer that question cos I just dont know if that small bleed I had was my AF or not!!  its just all so weird! Normally your AF arrives and then you have your answer but I dont feel ive got that so its hard to move on! Does that make sense? I will definately still test tomorrow, im not expecting a BFP but without a proper AF it still leaves me confused! xx


----------



## Nutpot

Have you tested *Bearbear*? Yes that bleed does sound very strange if it was your AF. I have VERY light AF's (1 day full blood, 1 day brown, then finished) but that is usual for me and has always been like it. BUT if you normally experience much more blood then it is very weird especially as it was 6 days early. If you're not pregnant, then my only guess would be that you didn't actually ovulate (I know you had a peak on your CBFM but that only means you had an LH surge). I had a similar experience a few years ago when I got the peak and didn't ovulate, I know this because I had my bloods done which confirmed it, and then my period arrived at a really weird time and was different to usual.
I REALLY do hope that you did ovulate and today you get your BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Babdee

Thanks for your support ladies. Having this forum has really helped me get through these past 2 weeks. It's a comfort to know there are others having treatment at the same time to share thoughts, concerns, good news, and unfortunately bad news with. So thank you again 

Niem, so sorry to you also. Looks like we'll be starting again at a similar time; our clinic is moving premises in June so this month is out for us. Plus the consultant recommended I have another check of my tubes after 2 failed goes, so hoping to get that done before end of June...

Really feeling for you bearbear. Horrible as it is, at least I have my answer. But when your body hasn't behaved as normal, it leaves so many questions. Nutpot could be right, and with that possibility in mind, and the fact you noticed loads of EWCM yesterday, have you tried detecting lh surge again? If your strange bleed was in fact AF early, maybe you are well into your next cycle and getting ready to ovulate again?? Have you got a donor/sample ready to go? Let us know how you get on.   you get some answers soon  

Hugs to all. Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## mrscass

Hi everyone please can I join you.... I am currently 2dp iui, this is our 2nd iui attempt using donor sperm, we tried icsi back in April last year using dh sperm but none of our eggs fertilised unfortunately :-( trying to stay positive about this try, I'm praying that it works this time for us!! We used chlomid with this cycle and I had a scan on day 10 and my follicle was 22mm (I think they measure it in mm) so they advised me to take the ovitrele injection there and the instead of home ovulation tests because of the bank holiday. We then had the iui the following day (wed) Does anyone know if having the iui only on day 11 would affect the chances of me getting pregnant it just seems very early or does it only go on the size of the follie? Thanks everyone, looking forward to chatting with you all xxx


----------



## Coldilox

Good luck mrscass! Sorry can't answer your question as I'm a bit new to this.

I got my smiley face this morning (two days after I was expecting it!) so am going in tomorrow for my IUI. Not sure whether I'm nervous or excited!

Sorry for the recent BFNs :hug:


----------



## Spice83

Hi everyone. I'm now on cd36. Last night I had some pink blood when I wiped and that was that. Nothing since - my nipples are really sore as tho they have been Chinese burnt but no other symptoms. Too scared to test, CARE nurse said to test at day 40 as I would have to go in for a scan then if negative test as my usually cycle length is 28-31 days. Has anyone else had a long cycle, pink blood then nothing before? Thanks all x


----------



## Spice83

Is anyone here this weekend?! Xx


----------



## bearbear

Im here *spice83,* whats up hun? xx


----------



## emlette

Hi spice 83!


----------



## Spice83

Hey! Just wondering how everyone is! It's been quiet... Bear have you tested again?


----------



## bearbear

Hey *spice83,* I tested again on friday and not surprisingly it was a BFN! That said ive still not seen a proper AF so im still left wondering if what I had was my AF! If it was then 6 days early and onky bleeding for a day is something ive never experienced! My sis said maybe I shoukd retest this coming weem again which I might do but I now very much doubt im going to see a BFP! How you doing? Its still sounding very positive to me! When are you going to test? Xx


----------



## Spice83

Sorry to hear that Bear. It is such a confusing time for you. I am waiting till cd40 to test. I haven't had anymore bleeding so just holding out. Was all ready to start the chlomid this month after the pink blood on Friday night but nothing has happened - usually if I spot it is the day before af and brown blood. I'm still light headed, worse at night, bloated and real sore nipples but cannot face a bfn without having a plan. So I'm going to hold off till weds. My cbfm has been flashing m for 4 days now. I'm on cd 37. I'm amazing myself at my will power but I don't feel pregnant. I can't believe it could happen naturally now. I really hope you are still in with a shot this month x


----------



## bearbear

It is all just a bit confusing *spice83,* ive never had a month like this one thats for sure  im on cd38 now that would be quite a turn up for the books if I was indeed pregnant  I have to say that it all sounds very positive for you, especially no AF! I do totally understand feeling scared to test, I was exactly the same, its like you you want to know but yet you dont cos if its a BFN then it bursts your bubble and shatters your dreams! I really dont want to get your hopes up but everything youve said sounds like your in with a really good chance of a BFP! I shall be waiting to hear from you soon and no matter what the result we will all be here for you, I truly hope it'll be to congratulate you! Sending you lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Spice83

Thanks so much. This forum is so supportive and I'm learning so much from this site. My husband and I have just popped to tesco express and bought a test. I'm testing in the morning as I think if I bleed now I will feel it might be a miscarriage and that is worse then testing too soon etc.  I know that's an odd way to think about it but I need to know. My mum is visiting Tomo and knows all about this so me waiting to test till wed is a little selfish. I need to think of all of us. It's a difficult time. Thanks so much bear for your support. Testing with fmu Tomo. Here's hoping xx


----------



## bearbear

Oh wow *spice83,* the way I thought about it is the sooner you deal with reality the better! If it is BFN then you can move on with treatment and if its a BFP then its happy days and you can look forward to finally becoming a little family! I really do have a good feeling for you, I shall be keeping everything crossed for you for the morning and I'll be waiting to hear from you, good luck for the morning hun xx


----------



## Spice83

BFN. Too sad to type more now but will do later. Happy bank holiday to you all x


----------



## Nutpot

*Mrscass.....*I had my IUI on day 10 with 2 follies just over 16mm so yes it can be done that early. Remember some people naturally ovulate around day 10 so don't be concerned. Good luck 

*Bear.....*I'm glad you're back, I was getting worried as you hadn't posted. So sorry it was BFN. It's very strange isn't it, our bodies really know how to play with our minds 

*Spice83.....*big hugs   

AFM.......I am now day12piui and I did a test this morning. It was a Tesco cheapie and it was BFN. I know it's early but I think i'm out again this month.

Good luck to everyone one whatever stage you are at


----------



## mrscass

Hi nutpot thanks for your reply it put my mind at ease xx


----------



## bearbear

Im so sorry *spice83,* I really did have high hopes for you! I know exactly how your feeling, a week ago today was when I tested BFN and I was absolutely heartbroken! Just give yourself a bit of time to come to terms with it and feel strong again! Then you'll be ready to move forward with treatment! It just wasnt your time hun but one day it will be, thats why we must not give up on our dreams!! Sending you big hugs, your not alone we are all here for you xx


----------



## Coldilox

So sorry spice and bearbear :hug:

I had my IUI yesterday, all went smoothly (I hope!). Clinic gave me an OTD of 11/06, which is 16 days PIUI. May test after 14 days but no earlier than that, no matter how tempting!


----------



## Chrissey

HI Ladies

So sorry for the BFN's Spice and Bear.. really looked like it could be positive this month.. 
I want to keep praying for a miracle.. just in case  
(Nutnut there is still some hope..hang in there )

HI Emlette, How you doing in your 2WW? 
Good luck during yours Coldilox!

AF arrived. (only time I am happy to see the evil cow!) and on clomid now. No turning back!!  
AF's evil sister Cold and Flu was visiting this last week too. hence why have been so quiet.
Haven't had a cold in 2 years and just had to get one now!!
Must be all the clean living .. no wine and caffeine to kill the germs! hee hee 
Clinic said having a cold shouldn't lessen my chances.. and i did some reading.. seems fine. Just resting lots!!
(the clomid headaches aren't helping..

Anyway, hugs to everyone feeling a little down today.


----------



## Babdee

Hi ladies, been away for a long weekend to a family wedding, without Internet, so just checked back in and seen your sad news bear and spice  I'm so sorry, love and hugs to you both. I know how you're feeling.   
Nutpot, you're not out yet. But I know how disheartening it is. Try and stay positive xxx

Welcome mrscass and good luck 
Good luck Coldilox also  it's an exciting time!
Chrissey, great to hear AF arrived so you're able to get started! Very exciting  I wish you lots of luck too!

Afm, my weekend away took my mind off everything quite well, and I enjoyed cocktails in the sun!  got to look on the positive side! Now I'm waiting for my next AF to start (end of June), so hopefully we can begin with DIUI #3 

Hugs and   to all xxxx


----------



## Spice83

Thanks for your kind words everyone. Have spent a lovely day gardening with my family! Random. But therapeutic. I phoned CARE and told them that I haven't had my period, had what I think was implantation bleeding on day 35 and its now 38 and test this morning was negatives. I have never had a cycle longer than 34 days and that was over a year ago. They said that i need to re test on wed, day 40, and then if its a negative again then schedule a scan and blood tests to check lining of the uterus etc. they can then give me drugs to induce period if needed, so long as I am not pregnant obviously. I still think I'm in with a chance. I ovulated late and I really feel that the pink bleed I had was implantation bleed in which case this mornings pg test was too early. Websites say to wait 5 days after for hpt to detect anything. Assuming scan would show if u was pregnant?! Don't want to go inducing period if there is any chance I could have my little bean. I'm emotionally knackered today - this last month per treatment was meant to be the easy bit. Would love any advice if anyone has any to offer? Good luck to those of you on the meds.. Xx


----------



## bearbear

Hello everyone,

I hope you all had a nice long weekend, at least the sun decided to make an appearance!! 

*Coldilox - * Very pleased to hear that IUI went well for you, now you've just got to get through the 2ww with your sanity in tack  Sending you some positive vibes xx      

*Chrissey - * This is something we never normally say on here but i'm happy to hear your AF has arrived so you can now crack on with treatment! I hope you feel better soon and your cold buggers off! Positive vibes to you xx      

*Babdee - * Pleased to hear you had a nice weekend which kept you occupied! Hope your AF makes an appearance soon so you can start treatment! xx   

*Spice83 - * How you doing hun? Gardening is very therapeutic so i'm pleased it helped a little! Without any AF you are most definately still in with a chance of a BFP, it ain't over until she rears her ugly face!! Are you normally on time? Everything you said sounded so positive to me so i'm really hoping that the test you did was just too early!! After what i thought was implantation bleeding i also did a lot of reading up and i read that after the bleeding it takes about 3/4 days for a BFP to show up in the blood but at least a week for it to show up a BFP in the urine, so hang in there!! Keep us posted xx      

*AFM - * Well still no sign of what i'd consider a "normal" AF, its just all very strange, i'm gonna re-test sometime this week but i'm really not expecting a BFP!! I might pay the doc a visit just to see what he says as i'm still finding it hard to explain what happened! Anyway as i really don't know if i've had a period or not this month its totally mucked me up so i'm gonna have a break this cycle and hopefully start again next month!!


----------



## jayjay11

Hi everyone. 

1st post on here. There are so many threads on all options for treatment but I'm looking for something quite specific if anyone can help me. 

Basically me and my DP are starting (well we were supposed to be) clomid IUI on my cycle this month. So far so good with all of the tests and although i only have 1 ovary, it's looking like i have a good chance of conceiving. I was told to contact the clinic on day 1 of my cycle so a scan could be booked for day 2/3 and all being well i would be given the clomid to take from day 2/3 for 6/7 days. On day 12 i was informed that i would need an ovitrelle injection for ovulation and the insemination would be on day 14/16. My issue is that i could not get hold of the clinic for love nor money from Saturday morning until today (6 messages left on the emergency number too)...... There had apparently been some sort of admin error at the clinic..

Although i was told in no uncertain terms that i would need start the clomid on day 2-3, the Doctor is now saying it's OK for me to come in tomorrow for a scan and to get the clomid started if everything looks ok... This would now be day 5 of my cycle!! I am not comfortable with what the Doctor has told the nurse (to say the least)... Surely the specific stages are set at certain days for a reason?? Anyway, I'm having a scan tomorrow at 7.15am which is free of charge due to the clinic's error; but if I'm told that I'm ok to start on the clomid I'm not sure if i should just do it or hold out for my next cycle...... HELP!!!!!!

I don't want to be wasting almost £2000 just because the clinic has messed up and the consulting Doctor is now trying to correct their mistakes. Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thank you.

Jay


----------



## Spice83

Hi jay. I haven't got to this stage yet, but my advice is to trust your instinct. 
If it feels wrong then you are going to worry all month and that will not help ttc. Especially if there is such a huge cost for you. Hear what they say as they should be advising what is best but if you are worried in any way trust yourself x


----------



## Niem28

Hi everyone just checking in to see how your all doing. Sorry to hear sad news for few of you but hopefully it's onwards and upwards. 
Hi to all newbies and jay jay I know that when I did clomid that there were different days you could start taking it on between days 1 thru to 5 so you may be ok. I would ask the doctors though and say your concerned.
Afm I rang hospital on day 1 last week also with bfn result and left a message someone was going to call back. No one did then I rang again this morning and someone has only just rang now. Really miffed off as she asked why I hadn't rang.So I have to wait till next bleed now. Really miffed as I feel like I'm wasting a month waiting around again !! 
Arrrggh so angry with hospital sometimes I don't think they realise and they are just getting their job done!!!! 
Sorry for moan rant over with now lol
Hope everyone is doing ok and sending wishes to everyone. X


----------



## Astral

Hello all.... we are about to start IUI drugs this Sunday night, so am I on the right board ?   

I am 42 and been told my AMH has dropped to below 2... but we wanted to give IUI another go, although our clinic arent really expecting it to work for us.

We got pregnant with our daughter (now 2) with IUI before when I was 39 and my AMH was 7. It was our first attempt. That time I was on 75 iu of Puregon, althjough I only gave myself about 50 each night, as I react VERY sensitively to medication. Still ov'd 3 eggs though.
This time they have prescribed 200 iu of Puregon, which sounds very scary. They said I need that much with such a low AMH, but the nurse conceeded that it would probably be ok to give myself just 150 each night...

I have no idea what a 'normal' daily dose of Puregon is for IUI, or if you are over 40 and have low AMH? Anyone on anything like 200 ?

I am very paranoid about OHSS. My bloods were borderline last time and I ended up in A&E one night in alot of pain, but it got better over a few days. I've been told that OHSS for IUI is very rare indeed.


----------



## tarzie

Hi Ladies,

First time posting here.  Just about to have my first (medicated) IUI with frozen donor sperm.  Have never tried to get pregnant before so this is all new to me.  I'm 39 but all my bloods and scans have come back within normal ranges, and doctor today told me I have a beautiful uterus!  Probably the strangest compliment I've ever had.

Today is CD12, I arrived in Copenhagen this afternoon and went to the clinic from the airport.  Scan showed two follies, 22mm and 17mm, so they gave me a 250ml Ovitrelle trigger shot there and then and told me to come back in 22 hours for the insemination.

Hoping the timing is good, I trust the clinic as they are the best in Copenhagen.  

Fingers crossed, although I think I'd be extremely lucky to get a BFP first try.  I'll keep you posted.

(those ovulation twinges have started to kick in now!)


----------



## Astral

Oh dear, sorry to those who got a BFP   
Thanks for the questions guys... I didnt get an answer to meds. Been prescribed 200 Puregon. No idea if this is alot or not! Although I am 42 with an AMH of below 2 so some peeps may think 200 is low. Was thinking of giving myself only 150 as I am very sensitive...


----------



## whitvi

Hi astral, just a quick one. I just did an IUI on 150 of puregon and got 2 follies. I'm 40 with an AMH of 5 somethung so I think that sounds right. They will monitor you to check for OHSS and adjust meds if necessary. I OHSS on clomid once too, but was fine this time around.
Good luck with your IUI!

Jay i think day 5 is fine to start taking the clomid, the docs know what they're doing I'm sure. Good luck with your scan today!

Tarzie good luck with your first IUI! How exciting and welcome to the thread.

Hey bear how you doing, have you made appt with doc yet?  Sorry for your bfn it's truly devastating I know. Prob a good idea to have a break this month. Hugs.
Hi to everyone else and sorry for any BFNs. It's crap eh girls.

I'm doing a natural cycle this month in prep for ivf next month.
Just waiting for my smiley face to appear!

X


----------



## Nutpot

Hi ladies, welcome to the newbies.

Sorry no personals today   , feeling very down. AF arrived before OTD   not sure what we are going to do now. I feel very blessed with what we already have.

I  really hope all of you ladies get your much deserved BFP's.

Lots of Love,

Nutpot xxx


----------



## bearbear

Just wanted to say a big welcome to all the newbies that have joined this amazing forum, your defo all in the right place for help and support!! Sending you all positive vibes and hoping to see some BFP's on here soon           

*Nutpot - * So sorry the evil witch got you before you even managed to test, believe me i feel your pain so i know exactly how your feeling today!! It really is just soul destroying isn't it!! Sometimes i think to myself i'm just to tired to keep doing this month after month and getting BFN's but then i remember why i'm doing it and remind myself what my dream is and then it gives me strength to carry on!! Also i think for me its even harder as i'm using a donor i've got the added worry of trying to make sure we can meet up at the right time etc!! I just wish i had a partner sometimes so at least i would know i'd could have   on tap, hehe!!

Sending everyone at whatever stage your at lots of positive vibes to get those BFP's flooding in!! xx


----------



## Spice83

Hi Everyone

Nutpot - so sorry to hear your news.  It is so difficult this journey. Hope you can pick yourself up quickly.

Today is a better day for me - af finally arrived so I start my chlomid tomorrow.  Back on track with the plan so feeling infinitely more positive.  Scans booked for next Friday and the following Monday so roll on June.  Survived another hurdle so feeling proud of myself today.  Have a stack of marking to get on with this afternoon so can finally focus on that now.  

Take care all.  xx

ps - have any of you experienced chlomid side effects?!


----------



## emlette

Hi Ladies

Ah Nutpot - what bad news! Sorry to hear it, take it easy for a while and be good to yourself and you'll feel better soon  

Good luck Tarzie! - I also just had my 1st IUI with frozen "viking sperm" so lets hope its good stuff hey!

Hi Chrissey - how's it all going? 

AFM I am now just in the second week of the 2WW. I feel very un-pregnant! I  keep forgetting I might be and am desperate to go for a run! I normally run (well jog really!) 3 times a week for about 45mins. I thought I might do a gentle one tomorrow (day 9 post IUI). Is that crazy?! I have stopped drinking alcohol and cut right down on caffiene, and I'm drinking pinapple juice and munching brazil nuts...its all getting a bit frustrating! I thought I would at least feel a bit different if it has actually worked? 

Also - they told me to test on day 14 post IUI (next tues) but my AF isn't due til the friday. Should I wait til day 16 do you think?

Anyway guys, welcome newbies and good luck with treatment, and sorry to those with BFNs


----------



## Nutpot

Aaaahhhh thank you so much Bear, Spice and Emlette for your kind words.

I do sometimes wish DH's    was on tap but unfortunately it doesn't work that way   . The first 6 months of TTC is a doddle, we're at it like rabbits, then you get to a year and it dwindles, and then 18 months and it's virtually non existant. After 2 years of TTC each BFN puts more and more pressure on our relationship to the point that some months DH feels so much pressure on himself to perform, that he just can't do it. So then we have a massive row because we've missed the most fertile time of the month, and so on it goes, another BFN, month after month after month after month   . I have friends who have been TTC for many many many years and I just don't know how they do it, they must be incredibly strong! Sorry, i'll stop moaning now, i'm just having a bad day   

Good luck to all you lovely ladies


----------



## tarzie

So I had the insemination today. It was over really quickly and I didn't feel the catheter go in, just the usual speculum business like I was having a smear which was horrible all the same (hate those things!).

Endo was 12mm today and apparently one of my follies had just ruptured, so he said the timing was perfect. I had lots of questions for him, so I've put them all in my Insemination Story post on my blog: http://thealternativeguidetobecomingamum.wordpress.com/2013/05/29/insemination-story/

I'm going to try my best not to symptom spot and avoid 2ww websites. I've got a house move next week so that should keep me occupied, then a work party to organise the following week. I know my chances are slim, but they're better than nil so that is something.

Best of luck to other ladies going through similar things this month and next. I hope we all get some much needed BFPs.

Peace x

/links


----------



## Chrissey

Welcome newbies! And good luck on your 2WW and treatments starting!

aahh Nutpot.     So sorry to hear Sucks!  And feel free to moan! that's what we are here for!

Hi Emlette,
Am good thanks. Last day of clomid and going for scan on Friday. Hopefully have IUI week from Friday!
Finding it so hard to focus on anything.  Cant imagine how much worse the 2ww is!
btw I run too, but  I'd probably not go for a run.  Probably me just me being overly cautious. It must be good to get some fresh blood pumping in the area..but I'd probably stick to a brisk walk and maybe some yoga
Am not sure on the testing. I guess it depends on your willpower too. Can you manage to wait until AF?

Hi Spice
Am the last day of clomid (D5)
So far not any bad side effects other than a bit of a headache first 2 days. Have been feeling a bit low today but I think that is due to the leftovers of my cold and this horrible cold weather!
Good luck. We are on a very similar cycle, about 5 days  apart!


Good night ladies


----------



## Niem28

Hi girlies just checking in.
Nutpot know exactly what you mean and many couples are the same. It gets harder the longer it goes on but you do hear stories of people who have been try for 15 yrs then it just happened hopefully we are the ones!!! Sometimes it just nice to take a rest and forget about it. Re evaluate what you have with your partner and enjoy your time together. It's not always the case for many.at least we are only argueing over silly things. It does make me think is this it for the rest of our lives just the two of us but hey if it is then that's meant to be. If we do get lucky then that's a definite bonus in completing our family unit!!!
Positive vibes to everyone and let's hope June is a good month for everyone x x


----------



## Babdee

Hi everyone, just stopping by to say hello to all the newbies  I can't give any advice on drugs/scans as we've only had unmedicated cycles. Good luck to everyone starting out, and going crazy on their 2ww, and all those waiting to start. It's a long waiting game, isn't it?!

I'm so sorry Nutpot. Gutted for you  I know just how you feel. My AF also arrived before OTD. Lots of hugs  

Bear, even with a partner, I've got no   on tap!! Lol!

Niem, that's really crap with your clinic not getting back to you. Which one are you at?

Afm, currently waiting to find out if I can have another HSG, or a HyCosy on the nhs... Taking guesses on how long you reckon before I get a reply through my GP...!!? Or do we just go ahead and pay privately (£350) through the clinic?!! My guess is 6 weeks for a reply, then if yes, 6 months to get an appointment!!

 this looks like 'Cool Spot' to me! Anyone remember that game on Sega Mega Drive?!!


----------



## Niem28

Hi babdee I am under Leigh don't know if anyone else is there.


----------



## Babdee

Niem - No, I'm at Manchester Fertility services. I'm very happy with them, but then it's private. First time round we were at an nhs clinic and I wasn't hugely impressed. Took a very long time to get anything done. Test results not inputted so needed to be repeated. Incorrect or no info given. Months between appts and tests etc. But they were so busy, so unfortunately I guess it was to be expected :-/ but I know what you mean; it felt like some of the staff at the clinic were just doing a job and had zero empathy for the patients.
I hope you're able to take your mind off the waiting this month, and that it goes quickly for you  

Bear, how are you doing? Have you been to see your dr? Hope you're ok xx

Hope all on 2ww are staying sane 

Hugs to all


----------



## Astral

Hello all.. I'm very new back on here again, so apologies for not knowing any of you.

I feel a little unusual in that I am 42, with an AMH 'below 2' and yet we are having IUI. From the brief research I've done, most peeps in our sitch are advised IVF, but our clinic were happy to do IUI. It worked first time for us last time, so perhaps thats why, but I'm assuming our chances are below the quoted 10% this time around (and is that 10% per go, or over 4 goes??) We are only doing one cycle, self-funded.

They've put me on 200 iu of Puregon and I am ridiculously nervous about that, feels like a high dose for my poor ovaries to cope with   Trying not to get any hopes up, as like I said, I am sure chances of success at IUI with low AMH at 42 cant be great!

My hubby has a ridiculously high sperm count though 68 per ml. so perhaps thats also why they happy to give it a go.


----------



## Astral

Gone very quiet on here!   
Started our injections tonight, gawd we did faff around! We decided on a dose of 150 iu in the end. I'm ok with that. Day 1 done!


----------



## sid123

Hi astral,

Just wanted to wish you luck with your treatment. I'm just waiting for AF to arrive, I started my injections last month but they over stimulated me. Now I'm late, I'm on 53 days which is so unusual for me. Off to the hospital tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone, at last the sun has decided to shine, its just so nice to see it, i couldn't bare much more of that rain and cold.....................................

I hope all those on the 2ww are keeping hold of their sanity's and all those stimming or awaiting treatment are feeling positive   xx  

*Babdee - * Thanks for asking after me honey, i'm doing ok, still trying to work out what exactly happened last cycle  everyone i speak to says that a one day bleed isn't a proper AF but i last tested on Wednesday and it was still negative! I intend to test again maybe on Wednesday, not that i'm expecting to see a BFP at all!! Then i am going to wait to see if my AF turns up when it should (going by when i had that silly bleed) If AF doesn't show then i will most definately go to the doctors!! How you doing, any news on your tests? xx


----------



## Astral

Hi Bear Bear, a one day bleed... thats a head messer isnt it ! I guess all you can do is test again and wait and see as you say.

Hi Sid.. thanks for your wishes. It was partly because I read your post about over-stimming that I decided to follow my intuition and go with 150 iu rather than the prescribed 200. I did ask for a mid way scan, but they said they never scan anyone on any protocol until day 7 (and I will be getting a scan on Monday, day 9). She said she would ask the Con for me.
Out of interest, what drugs were you on and how did you end up over-stimmed, too many eggs? Sorry, havent read back that far.

Day 2 of injections done! I get freaked out about swabbing the top of the Buserilin vial and the puregon pen but that is necessary right!?


----------



## Babdee

Hi Bearbear, glad you're doing ok. It's such a tough time isn't it? When you've decided you're ready to try for a baby (whatever method), it takes over your life... When would your next AF be due if your brief bleed was AF? Hope it arrives, then you can start again. I remember back in Nov (before starting treatment) I had a v weird short cycle (19 days I think). Never happened before. The next month returned to normal, & been following regular cycles since! I guess sometimes we can just have a blip :-/
I have an appointment with nhs consultant next week to discuss further tests!! I think waiting time for test is about 4 months though, so may end up just going private  don't want to put back treatment any longer... Just so glad we're having some sunshine!! Makes a big difference, don't you think?! Xxx
  to all


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone, its been a bit quiet on here this week, i'm hoping its because we're all enjoying this lovely sunshine, lets hope it sticks around 

Thanks *Astral & Babdee - * yeah i'm doing ok, gotta keep strong and carry on! I'm now having to find a new donor though as the one i had has now got a girlfriend so has stopped donating! I was lucky to find him as he was lovely and genuine so i'm hoping to find another him  I'm already talking to someone so lets hope it works out so i can start again next cycle!! Going by that "bleed" i had my AF would roughly be due around the 14th so we shall see what happens and go from there!!

Sending everyone some positive vibes and hoping to see some BFP's on here soon xx


----------



## Coldilox

Hi all. I'm 11dpiui now. Not had any symptoms, don't feel different at all, and am trying not to convince myself it hasn't worked. OTD is Tuesday but Sunday will be 14 days so will test then. Had a really stressful couple of weeks at work too, plus i seem to be coming down with a cold type virus, so generally feeling a bit down. Hoping others are feeling more positive.


----------



## emlette

Hi guys - some help please!

Coldilox - you are in a similar position to me a few days ago! Don't test early - I did and got a negative on day 14postiui. Then today (day 16 post IUI) I got what I initially thought was a BFN but there is actually a very feint indeed 2nd line (you can hardly see it). I don't feel pregnant either! My AF is due tomorrow but I have been using cyclogest so does that mean I will be late anyway? I was going to stop taking cyclogest now as I was convinced it was a BFN. Surely 16 days post iui it would be a definite strong line? Any advice please?!

Hope all is well everyone - it's rather quiet on here these days!

X


----------



## bearbear

Ooooo *Emlette,* that sounds very encouraging to me!! Did the faint line turn up within the 10min window you have to check? A BFP however faint is still a BFP and to be honest i don't think its a problem if its rather faint, 16dpiui is still really quite early when you consider that most doctors wont tell you to test until a week after your missed AF!! When i was on cyclogest it always stopped my AF until i stopped taking it but if you do have a BFP i wouldn't just stop it, you must first speak to the clinic!! If i was you i'd test again tomorrow with FMU to see if the line is any darker but its sounding very positive to me!! Keep us posted!! Good luck xx


----------



## emlette

Omg. I was so convinced it was a BFN I went for a run (totally knackered myself out!) and then went crazy in the garden for about 3 hours! ****. And then I just went to buy beer (to drink in my now immaculate garden). I don't understand why clinics tell you to test so early then? They did the IUI on day 14 and said to test on day 14 post iui which was 4 days before my AF is due (tomorrow). I thought that was too soon so did one today instead(day 16). Damn I should have rung the clinic and now they are closed! 

Thanks bearbear for your help. Are digital tests better? I just used a standard clear blue one. 

X


----------



## emlette

Haha I so didn't write "poop" in that last post - hilarious s**t automatically changes to that!


----------



## bearbear

So *Emlette,* How long was it after you done the test did you look and see the 2nd faint line? the only reason i ask is because it might not be accurate!! You can get evap lines, was it straight away that you saw the faint line? Yes maybe go buy a clearblue digital that way you don't have to try and find lines it just tells you plain and simple!! Don't panic you can call the clinic tomorrow but if i was you i'd keep on the cyclogest for now!! oooo please keep me informed xx   

PS - hahahaha at poop


----------



## emlette

I did it at 5 this morning as I woke up needing a wee. It was within 10minutes but not sure if it was there at 3mins... I think I'm going to try and leave it til sat to test again but I'll do cyclogest again tonight in case. Or maybe I'll go and get one now and do it tomorrow. Oh I don't know! I just want to go and have a beer in the garden!!

Thanks bearbear


----------



## bearbear

If it was within the 10mins then thats fine!! Well i think if it was me i'd re-test again in the morning with a digital!! It really is up to you though but will you actually be able to wait til Saturday hehe  !! Whatever you do let me know!! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Astral

Hi emlette.. I got some very faint lines early on. I would advise going out to the supermarket and buying an expensive digital test and trying that in the morning, the cheaper ones can give less of a result. I agree with bearbear though, a faint line is still a BFP. UNLESS, you tested too close to the trigger shot.. like day 9 or something, then that could be a residue of that hormone.. but as its day 14 I would say you could be getting a bfp??

I have done 5 nights of injections and am looking forward to my early scan tomorrow on day 6 ! So glad they agreed to that, I will see how many follies.

Had horrible irregular heart beats last night   I thikn thats a side effect of the Puregon ?


----------



## Chrissey

HI Ladies

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine. Looks like it is lasting all weekend!
ooh Emlette, sounds like you may be in with a chance. Holding thumbs!

Coldilox, I have heard of cold symptoms are common during 2WW and may be a good sign.  Holding thumbs for you too hon!

Good luck Astral for your scan tomorrow and some decent follies! 

AFM, well my wait is finally over and tomorrow is my DIUI day! 
I have 2 decent size follicles (20 & 22ml) and a 15 mm that may or may not get an overnight growth spurt.  
Then some more waiting.....  

   to everyone

x


----------



## emlette

OMG it was a BFP!  

Thanks ladies for your support. I cant believe it, as it was the 1st time and there are all you lovely lot that have to keep trying! But never give up hope ladies...   

I just have to hang on to it now... 

Good luck today Chrissey  

Good luck with your scan today Astral  

Bearbear I am still waiting to see what happens with you... but I have a good feeling about things!  

Emlette x


----------



## bearbear

I bluddy knew it  Wahooooooooo *Emlette,* I'm so happy for you on your BFP! Congratulations, i bet your very excited! Wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months ahead!! xx 

Good luck for IUI today *Chrissey* i hope it all goes smoothly, try and rest afterwards as much as possible!! Sending you some positive vibes xx  

Hope your scan goes well today *Astral,* xx  

Lets keep those BFP's rolling in now girls, hopefully mine might be one of them  Have a great weekend all and enjoy the sunshine!! xx


----------



## Coldilox

Congrats emlette!

Almost caved and tested this morning (12dpiui), I'm almost convinced its a bfn so wanted it over with. Partner was wavering too. But will hold out for a couple more days. Want this so much.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Hi ladies

Please may I join?

I had my first natural IUI on Monday 27th May and my OTD is 12th June.  I decided to test this morning and got a very clear BFN on a first response early response, I am 11dpiui.  Am I way too early?

I have had four ICSI cycles previously and I am used to being able to test 11 days after transfer but by then the embryo is usually 5 days old already!  This wait just seems so long haha  

Lots of luck to you all


----------



## Astral

Hi Emlette CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Yes, take it easy and good luck from now on !!

Daisy Chain.. I think it depends on the test you use, for cheapy ones day 11 can be too early?   

Thanks BearBEar.. had my scan. Was a little disappointed that there were 3 follies on the right and none on the left (had 3 follies on each last IUI)   

So I had an 11mm, an 8mm and a 5mm today. Does anyone know definitively what they have to get to to trigger and be viable ?? And rate of growth? I thought it was 2 a day at best? Plus I am sure I read somewhere that the trigger itself adds another 1-2 for maturation?? Dont know enough about all this! Today is Friday and I get scanned again Monday morning with IUI sometime next week...

I guess 11, 8 and 5 sounded a little small but trigger isnt supposed to be until Tuesday, so thats 4 days ??


----------



## Spice83

Congrats emelette on the bfp! That's wonderful news for you. And good to see that iui can work - we need positive stories. I had my day 10 scan today. I have 2 good follicles measuring in at 17 and 15mm and then a third at 12mm. The nurse didn't want more than 3 as she said the cycle would have to be cancelled due to risk of multiples.... So bit confused re comment above (sorry cant look at your name as on I phone!) re being disappointed with only three... Isn't that a good thing?! Hmmm 

I'm going in for a scan on Monday morning but in the meantime I have to do the ovulation testing twice a day. Tonight's test is negative so I'm pleased about that.. Hoping it will be negative tomo too as I want to time it right.. Am actually hoping I can have trigger shot so we can time the iui perfectly as I don't want the weekend to mess anything up. Likely to have iui Monday pm if ovulate naturally or Tuesday if indeed the trigger. I hope that's right? The main thing I was worried about was over stimulation in chlomid so I'm feeling positive today. Paid the £740 for treatment and now I just hope all can go ahead on Monday or Tuesday. The 2 worst days for work typically but these things are not meant to be easy. Clearly!!

Good luck everyone, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Chrissey

Hi Ladies

well that was the most unromantic shag I have ever had LOL  
Feels very surreal! Now I sit tight for 2 weeks and    

Emlette
Congrats! 
Sorry no beer in the sunshine for you now! Small price to pay for a BFP 


Hi Astral
On my D6 scan mine were also small. Even on my D12 scan on Wednesday they weren't at their optimal. Around 18 mm if I recall. They want at least 20mm.
One of mine was 22 in yesterday's scan so they can still apparently have growth spurts in a couple of days.
(I also has 3 follicles on one side)
Hope this helps.
and remember it only takes one!

enjoy your weekend  everyone
xx


----------



## tarzie

Congratulations Emlette!  It's really encouraging to hear of a late 30's lady getting a BFP on her first IUI with Viking sperm ))))  I'm in the same boat, I'm at 10dpiui today and have tested negative yesterday & today.  At least I know the trigger is out of my system, but I'm so bloody impatient.

Trying not to symptom spot but as someone who is very in-tune with her body these full on twinges one day and absolutely nothing the next have got me seriously questioning myself.

Am going to continue to test every day using £ shop cheapies, but am saving the digital test until my OTD (Weds).  That is unless I explode from impatience first.


----------



## Katkins1

Tarzie, I'm in exactly the same boat as you! Had iui with Viking sperm and am also 39...and test date is Wednesday. I annoyed myself and caved in today and got a negative so I'm going to try and wait until Tuesday or Wednesday - but I'm not known for my will power! Good luck.


----------



## tsnewbie

Good morning all 
I hope everyone is doing well in their respective stages. It is so nice to hear of BFPs, gives me hope!
AFM, I am starting my first ever IUI this cycle, and today is day 1! Exciting but I'm also a little nervous as I was told to phone them yesterday to book the first scan. I think I can have it on day 2 or 3 though, does anyone know if that is right?


----------



## emlette

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your kind congrats! Still can't quite believe it and think I might have to test again tomorrow! However I have the sore boobs thing going on and I'm bloated, so maybe I should just drag myself out of denial. 

Just to say tho for those testing early, even on day 14 I had a BFN, and on day 16 it was SO feint. i actually used a hospital test as well and that was negative (i am a nurse so they are easily available!) however clear blue are definitely more sensitive. I would highly recommend a digital test! So really day 17 post iui is still very early indeed...

Chrissey - hope your 2ww goes quickly and best of luck! 

Tarzie I am following your blog - a great read and some great articles/information on there  

Katykins how funny there is now a third Viking user on here! Good luck! 

It might just be lucky Viking month  

Emlette


----------



## Katkins1

Morning everyone! Doolallyness has definitely set in here! I did a clear blue digital this morning and it said not pregnant......so like a sane person(!) I decided to take it apart and there was a second feint line on one of the strips. I've just read about it and apparently taking them apart is a cardinal sin and I should ignore what I saw. Whoops! .....I seem to recall that yesterday I wrote that I wasn't going to test for a couple of days so I'm not sure what happened this morning ;-) has anyone else taken one apart?


----------



## Astral

Hi Katykins, no I've never done that! I guess you should wait a day or two and test again !??   Good luck.

Good luck Tarzie too... I got a bfp on my first IUI at 39 1/2 and my AMH was 7, so getting pretty low. So its possible!   

Spice83.. it was me that said about ONLY having three follies.. but that was in the context that one of those was very small (a 5 at day 6) and I was worried if even the 8 would catch up by Monday. There was also an 11, the leading follie. I had 6 follies last time! 3 smaller and 3 perfect size. So I guess I was hoping for a few more this time, even if some were small. We've upped the dose to 200iu anyway and we shall just have to wait and see on Monday how big the three got to.

Chrissey.. thanks for that, very reassuring! As long as they all catch up by Monday, then three would indeed be perfect.   

TsNewbie.. yes you have the scan in the early part of the cycle, I even had mine whilst on the pill on about day 7 I think. Day 3 would be perfect.


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Coldilox - * Was just wondering if you've done another test yet? Keeping everything crossed for you! xx  

*Daisy Chain - * Firstly welcome to this amazing forum................ 11dpiui is defo still early and you've every chance that the result might change so don't give up hope just yet!! xx  

*Astral - * 3 follies is amazing so defo don't be disheartened by that!! They say they normally grow 1/2mm a day so i'm sure by the time IUI takes place they will be ready to go  Most clinics like to see at least 18mm in size but i think if they were a little smaller they would be fine!! Good luck with your scan today, fingers crossed for good news! xx  

*Spice83 - * Good to hear your onto your next treatment, lets hope this is the one  I hope everything goes well for IUI and timing was perfect for you! Heres some positive vibes xx    

HAHAHAHA *Chrissey, * that did make me laugh, oh the joys of trying to conceive eh  Good luck on the 2ww heres hoping you get that BFP!  

*Tarzie - * Do your best to try not to symptom spot, i know how hard it is, in fact i'm the worlds worst at symptom spotting haha but i do know it just ends up driving you round the twist!! Really hoping that BFN turns into a BFP, fingers crossed xx  

*Katykins - * Wishing you all the luck in the world with your OTD on Weds, heres hoping you get a wonderful BFP! As for taking the test apart yes indeed i have done this lol, probably not the best thing to do though  xx  

*tsnewbie - * You should be absolutely fine having your first scan on day 2/3 so don't worry, hope everything goes to plan for you xx  

AFM - My AF would be due sometime this week i believe so just waiting to see what happens!! if it doesn't come or it does come but very lightly again then i shall pay my doc a visit!! All i can do is wait and see but all being well i'm ready to try again this cycle, lets hope its the one! xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Hiya ladies

I really need to get the hang of where everyone is so far 

*Bearbear* - Thank you for the welcome  fingers crossed AF shows properly for you, good luck with your cycle, really hope this is the one for you and I'm glad you feel ready for it!

*Astral* - Hope your scan goes well this morning! 

*Katykins* - iv never taken a test apart, sorry it was negative but hopefully that will change soon! Good Luck! When are you testing again?

*Emlette* - Congratulations, lovely news! And very encouraging as I am also a first timer doing a natural IUI. Also thank you for the info about testing negative and how long it took for a positive, also trying to find comfort in that for now!

*tsnewbie* - Wishing you lots of luck! Can't help with the scan day I'm afraid as I'm natural IUI so totally unsure of how it works for medicated one!

*Tarzie* - Good Luck for Wednesday, that's also my OTD 

*Chrissey* - Haha your post made me laugh! Good Luck!

*Spice83* - Hope your scan goes well this morning and the timing falls just the way you want it too! 

*AFM* - well I'm 14dpiui, I tested with a first response early response at 11dp and go BFN, I tested again at 12dp with a cheapie and got another BFN. I resisted yesterday and I resisted today too. Feel like AF is on its way though  Going to try and resist tomorrow aswell and wait until my OTD on Wednesday now. Never expected my first IUI to work to be honest so if its a BFN, I will try again this month and hopefully get the BFP. Fed up of treatments and BFNs though  at least with natural IUI I don't feel like I am putting my body through hell for nothing!


----------



## Coldilox

Hi,
On Saturday I started spotting, did another test on Saturday evening which was a BFN, then got my AF properly yesterday. Gutted, but already booked in for next cycle.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Sorry to hear that Coldilox.  Good Luck for your next cycle, I fear I'm going to be in the same boat very soon x


----------



## bearbear

Really sorry to hear that *Coldilox,* just draw a line under it now and move onto the next!! I always tell myself it just wasn't my time!! Keep the faith!! xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

I always tell myself this and that the next time WILL be my time, really keeps me focused and positive for the next round!  Even when the next time weren't my time, the next one will be.....


----------



## bearbear

Thats exactly how you have to be *Daisy-Chain* and like you i really do find it helps to think like that!! I do believe that God has a plan for us all and when the time is right we will be blessed!! That is why we can't give up and we have to keep going as the next cycle it could be our time!! xx


----------



## Babdee

Coldilox, I'm really sorry. Big hugs  

Emlette, congratulations!!! Wonderful news 

Welcome and good luck to all the new ladies!

If I was having treatment this month I would have had iui today :-/ at least I know AF is due in 2 weeks now! Hoping we get to try again next month... Anyone know if it's possible to have a hycosy or HSG during a treatment month (ie after AF & before ov)?? Will ask the clinic next time I speak to them!

Hugs to all Xxx


----------



## Astral

Coldlilox, sorry you got a BFN   but that is so great to have a positive attitude and focus on the next go.

Good luck Tarzie and Daisy Chain for your test days too   

Had the scan.. the 5, only grew to 5.2 since Friday   . The other two grew to 12.2 and 16.9..I felt it wasnt much different to a natural cycle, with one leading follie! But she felt the 12.2 had the signal too and would keep growing, so she was very happy and said all looked great. Lining was 15, which she said was amazing.  

She said they can grow 2 a day.. Its the Otrivelle trigger shot on Tuesday night.. do they keep growing AFTER the trigger? 

She said they time the IUI for 36 hours after the trigger. I ovulated 38 hours after the trigger last time. So trigger 11pm Tuesday and our IUI is 11 am Thursday. I assume this timing is fine??   H depositing at 9am Thursday. I did alot of research last time around on timings of IUI, but I cant remember any of it !


----------



## Katkins1

Hi everyone. Just to say that I am a new poster on here but as a single woman opting to go it alone, reading through all the posts on here before taking the plunge was such a support. The forums had so much information on here and the answers to all my questions so thanks so much. This cycle is my second iui and it was negative again this morning so I'm really not holding out much hope now but it was great to hear bearbear that other people have opened clear blue digitals!!- it got my hopes up for a while but having read about it I really must ignore the faint line I saw inside. I am having gonal f each cycle but am on such a low dose that I have only produced one main follicle for the last two cycles which means my odds of it working are so low. I really hope I can take more gonal f next time so that I can have 2 follicles which as I understand it pretty much doubles my odds. Any thoughts? 

Good luck to those testing in the next few days x


----------



## emlette

Morning ladies

Sorry this is short and all about me but I think I had a chemical pregnancy. I did a test this morning and it was negative (after my positive on friday) I am going to call clinic but not holding out much hope. I am on cyclogest so no bleeding yet. I'm so upset and confused. Anyone else had any experience of this?

X


----------



## bearbear

Oh *Emlette - * how upsetting for you, i really do feel for you right now! I think the only thing you can do is phone the clinic and see what they say, maybe they will do a blood test for you!? I have no experience of chemical pregnancy but i'm sure some of the other ladies on here will be able to help you with that!! Oh babe, i truly hope todays test is wrong and the BFP still stands!! Just know that i'm truly thinking of you and i'm here for you, please let me know xx    xx

*Katykins - * I'm also single going it alone so welcome to my club  this forum is truly an amazing place for help and support, i'm always singing its praises as i'd be lost without it! Yes i to am guilty of opening a HPT  the reason i did is i did a first response one morning and it was BFN, i went to work and when i came home that night i saw a faint line, i got excited even though it was well out of the 10min test window and decided to rip the thing open, unfortunately it was just a nasty evap line  I'm sure if the clinic feel you need more gonal f this time they will up it but i would also express that its something you'd like! To be honest with regards to follies i really do believe it only takes that one, that said having more than one does slightly increase you chances, that said on my final IUI i had 3 and i still got a BFN so i guess you just never know!! We just gotta keep praying for that BFP!! xx


----------



## Astral

*Emlette,*
Sorry to hear that hun   ... I have a friend who had about 5 chemical pregnancies in a row.. she would get a faint positive (which can only be there if there is some Hcg) and then she would get her period. The only other thing it could be is residue from the trigger shot, but I thikn this is only if you test very early on. (Day 8/9 ?). She argued with the NHS that they should be classed as early miscarriages and got some investigations done. I think she had some bloods done. Also, her Con felt she had residue Chlamydia.. she believed if you had had that, even if its treated it can linger in the uterus, so she ordered more tests for that and strong antibiotics. So I would read up on the immune issues board if you feel it was a chem.

*Katykins*.. I dont think you have a forum profile so cant see your age etc and I am unsure about Gonal-F, is this another name for Puregon ? My friend says she gets better results with some extra Menopaur. They could up your dose of Puregon to see if you respond better. I was on 75 last time at 39 1/2 and got 6 follies (2 too small) and ovulated 3, maybe 4. This time, I was on 200 iu of Puregon and got only 4 follies (2 too small again) so ovulating one, possibly 2 and I am now 42. So.. dose is dependant on age and response last time. You can have two drugs together, but thats more for IVF I thikn where they are aiming for 6+ eggs.

*AFM*
Finished injections now, trigger shot tonight. We had one leading follie yesterday 17, but maybe the 12 will catch up too. Still unsure on timings of the IUI, but I ov'd 38 hours after the trigger last time and our IUI is timed for 36 hours after this time (not sure if its better to ov before or after the IUI)


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Emlette*  I also have no experience with chemical so I am unsure about it but I'm so sorry to hear you got a negative today. Maybe your clinic could do your bloods today to see your hcg level? x

*Katykins* - Sorry that you also got a negative this morning  is today your OTD? Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle, hopefully it will be third time lucky for you x

*Astral* - Good Luck with the trigger tonight and yes the trigger gives them one final boost so they grow a little more! x

*Babdee* - I'm not certain when you can have them procedures in relation to a cycle starting, I can't see why you wouldn't be able to have hycosy the month before though, I had one done earlier this year or maybe late last year and I don't think it was anything that would have interfered with my cycles! x


----------



## Astral

Thanks DaisyChain.. realised I have a stinking cold   I hope the extra antibodies dont start attacking the sperms !?


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Astral,* as far as i know having a cold shouldn't hinder your chances at all so don't worry!! wish you better! xx


----------



## Emmy123

Hi everyone,

Hope I can  join in here. Had my first iui Friday on day 12 of cycle going for natural first aged 36 and single.  I have been reading your posts and have been great support so far. Feeling anxious with every twinge at the moment but glad to speak to others in same situation


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Welcome *Emmy123* and good luck with your first IUI 

Well didn't even make it to OTD, my AF arrived today and ouch my stomach is hurting so much  
Will call my clinic in the morning after doing their test even though I know BFN and arrange next one! Feels strange that I could be having another in a few weeks, I'm used to having to wait three months between cycles!

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Hi All

Just wanted to join in here and share my crazy time.  
On my first IUI and seems that all my follies are deciding to grow together 
I   that my cycle is not cancelled I dont know how many more cycles I can take.
Hope your all good

wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## tsnewbie

Daisy chain, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN :-( Fingers crossed for your next one
Emmy, good luck with your first cycle.....will be sending lots of positive thoughts!

I had my baseline scan today and started the Clomid. I'm feeling pretty scared. I know it is was you want but it's still scary! I guess because you hear of so few success stories first time around. Trying to keep positive but realistic at the same time


----------



## Emmy123

Thanks for for wishes and good luck to you too. Scary time and wishing the days away for tww!!!


----------



## Chrissey

aah Emlette! So sorry to hear honey.  Did you speak to the clinic? Could it be the test you used? I hope that BFP comes back ASAP!!    


Coldilox and all the other ladies, DaisyChain and Katykins who got BFN.. sorry!    

Hang in there ladies. That stork will hopefully come kick some ass next cycle! 
As bear bear says, next time will hopefully be your time. Just need to focus on that and move on.

Welcome Emmy123, I also had my IUI Friday too so we are exact cycle buddies!
How you finding the 2ww?

Astral,
I also had a cold when I started by scans before my IUI and asked the nurses -they said it was fine to still go ahead.

re: your question around trigger shot. I had mine and then came back 24 hours later for my IUI
Am not sure what the correct time is. Some say 24 and some seem to say 36.
I think it depends on the clinic and perhaps your results. 
If you ovulated last time around same time you should be fine. Plus fresh sperm lasts around 5 days.

I on the other hand am sure I only ovulated the Saturday which freaked me out. Started doing what you should not be doing during the 2ww and researching online!!  apparently frozen washed sperm has a very short life. Some say only as short as 12 hours!
Am hoping there were some lazy slow buggers   

Good luck tsnewbie and welcome Pumpkin pie to the rollercoaster!

goodnight xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone 

*Emlette - * Is there any news honey? i've been thinking of you and i hope your ok xx  

Welcome *Emmy123 & PumpkinPie83* Your both in the right place for help and support on this rollercoaster of a journey! *Emmy,* i'm also a single girlie of 40 eeeek, its so hard not to read into every single twinge but you gotta try your best to keep sane  and trust me i know how hard that is as i'm the worlds worst "symptom spotter"!! *Pumpkin,* I really hope you don't overstimm this cycle so treatment can go ahead, it can all be very frustrating!! Sending both of you lots of positive vibes xx    

*Daisy-Chain - * So sorry to hear the witch got you before your OTD, she can be so nasty sometimes!! Its really good though that your already planning your next cycle, onwards and upwards eh xx 

*Tsnewbie - * What your feeling is all perfectly normal, it is a real mixture of feelings!! I remember feeling excited and scared all at the same time!! Just take each day at a time, do your best to stay positive and try not to stress to much! Just remember whatever will be will be and if its not your time 1st time round then its onto the next! Sending you some positive vibes xx   

*Chrissey - * Keeping everything crossed that one of those lazy slow buggers  finds your egg  heres some positive vibes to help them on their way xx


----------



## Astral

Thanks guys, I still feel ropey with a sore throat but better today, so hopefully I will be better in time for IUI tomorrow.

Chrissey - interesting, because timing is everything with IUI and I think that confusion over this, nhs queues, times the clinic is open and able to wash the sperm in time to do the IUI two hours later.. all these things determine the timing of the IUI. I have been told, that ideally it should be timed 36 hours after ovulation, because the trigger shot makes you ovulate 35-40 hours after you take it. I ovulated 38 hours after last time. Are you sure you ovulated early? The drug is pretty reliable I think in making you ovulate in that window. I had terrific ovulation pain when it started, so much so I had to take painkillers, so I knew when it was.

BUT, my IUI was 25 hours after the trigger shot last time and I did get pregnant! I think they panicked because I had nearly 4 or 5 eggs on the scan, so they gave me the trigger shot instead of me doing it that evening at home and having the IUI the day after next. So they triggered me at 2.30pm then next day, my H deposited at 10 am, IUI was 1.30 pm and I didn't ovulate until the following morning at 5 am... the sperms were 19 hours old by the time I ovulated. I too read that washed sperm becomes "less viable" after 12 hours and asked the Con, but he reassured me that sperms are still alive after 48 hours. Worked for me anyway!

TsNewbie, my IUI worked first time and I was nearly 40, but who knows why it works for some and not others. I did ovulate 3 eggs (with really a 4th getting to probs 16/18 so perhaps they should have cancelled my cycle !?) so more than 1 egg does increase your odds.

AFM - this time we only have one large follicle and maybe one smaller one (16by time of IUI tomorrow ??) Not feeling hopeful.


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Astral* - Lots of luck that the one big follicle is the only one you need but also  the other one has grown for you too! Hope you feel better soon x

*bearbear* - thank you  onwards and upwards! x

*Chrissey* - Hope your 2ww isn't driving you too crazy! x

*Tsnewbie* - Good Luck! It is a scary but exciting time too, hopefully it will end with celebrations! x

*Pumpkin Pie* - Hiya and good luck, really hope your cycle doesn't get cancelled, when will you know? x

*AFM* - well OTD today and not that I needed to test since AF has arrived, did my clinic test and BFN. I feel totally fine about it, I have called the clinic and just waiting for a call back to arrange next one later this month. Been obsessing over timing. With this cycle, I didn't get a smiley on the morning of 25th, I did get it morning of 26th and had IUI at half 11 on 27th. I'm wondering if I should have tested on the afternoon of 25th, what do you think? My clinic say just test in mornings but I would hate for the timing to be out, being a first timer, I have no idea and no idea if that would make much of a difference? x


----------



## yoyobella

Hello everyone,

I have been following you lovely ladies for a while now and would like to join in.

I am starting my first treatment ever and will be doing a medicated IUI with 100mg of clomid. I had my first scan today and started taking the clomid.

I wish everyone lots of luck!!    

yx


----------



## Astral

Hi to the newbies   

Daisy Chain.. follow your intuition/instincts. The clinic are wrong, I would definitely do ovulation tests twice a day. The surge window isnt that big, so testing twice will more likely catch it. Buy some expensive digi ovulation tests as well, rather than pee sticks (perhaps you have). I did some research before on this and twice a day is best, but not later than 8pm (or was it 6pm??) I dont think you are supposed to use first morning wee either like for pg tests.. mid morning is better?

AFM.. feel really emotional and wobbly today. Dont know whats going on.  IUI tomorrow ! Trigger went fine last night, not ovulated yet, of course. It should be around lunchtime tomorrow. Which will be 2/3 hours AFTER the IUI, just like last time, except I ov'd 19 hours after IUI last time. So thats an improvement !


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Astral -   it's probably apprehension for tomorrow and your follicles not being as you wanted or expected which is probably making you feel emotional too x


The tests I use are clearblue ovulation ones, I have the part which shows either an empty circle or a smiley and then lots of inserts!  Are these not very good? 

 the clinics really should be on the ball with this.  I used my FMU with my tests and only did them once a day.  So for my next cycle, I will use my second MU and will do one in the afternoon as well.  Maybe it's because the clinic want more time to arrange with the lab?  Either way I'm not bothered, I need to do what is best for results and not what is best for the clinics schedule! 


Thank you Astral x


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *Yoyobella,* wishing you every luck for your first treatment, i hope all goes well!! Your in the right place though for all the support you might need!! xx  

*Astral - * Sorry to hear your feeling like this, i think its all pretty normal!! I agree with Daisy-Chain and i always test for ov morning and then again late afternoon/early eve!! For me i tend to get a positive later in the day! You'll be fine, i know its so easy to say but do your best not to stress as this really doesn't help!! All you can do is put your trust in the clinic and pray lots that they get it right and you get that BFP!! Sending you some big hugs and positive vibes xx    

*Daisy-Chain - * I use the clearblue digi's that your talking about and i find them good so don't worry! xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Thanks bearbear!  I will continue with them then especially as I have loads!  I was just looking at my clinic success rates and its nearly double with medicated IUI than natural but I have PCO and it says if you have more than two follicles on your medicated cycle, it will be cancelled.  Would having PCO affect this?  I'd rather have natural than push for medicated and end up with too many follicles, I get loads with ICSI.  But then I'd rather have double the odds  

I just worry with natural IUI, I worry that the timing is just so random.  I have just been reading a clinic in Arizona saying if you don't trigger, you will never ever get the timing right which is why some clinics have lower success rates!  Can you do an IUI and just have a trigger but not have other drugs to grow follicles?

There's nothing I couldn't tell you about ICSI (well there probably is, but you know what I mean, I know more or less everything about it) because I have had so many but I feel so lost with IUI haha!  x


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Hi All

Just an update. ..sorry I don't remember all your names but its great to share everything with someone who understands. .

I had scan yesterday both ovaries hav follies measuring between 7 & 8 lining has dropped from 8mm to 6mm and hav had some spotting...

feel like a drug addict. ..I want more hormone and want it now lol!

Have been told to stay on 75iu of gonal f feeling like am losing everything I hav been building up last few weeks...got my scan on friday I think docs hoping some follies shrink. ..I hate being on the medication and not seeing results...

Not slept properly for a week and gonal f giving me migraines...sharp pains in ovaries also started since spotting. ..but cant giv up now

what doesnt kill u makes u stronger


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Bearbear and daisy chain. ...Thanks for the good wishes

its great to be on here...I have been wandering the boards from afar for years  finally thought id join in...


this journey is so rough but  I think all the stress has caught up with me. .also gave up my job as was draining me out...

finding am really anxious. ..used to b able to do it all by myself now need hubby to come hold my hand...  il get through this... 

just a bad point in my life...sorry to be so doomy and gloomy

I blame the hormones. ..


----------



## emlette

Hi ladies

Thanks bearbear, Chrissey and others for your kind words. I had a blood test at the clinic today and it was negative. I was really upset all day yesterday but think I sort of accepted it by today and by the time they rang me with the result I was kind of over it. So back to square one!

Welcome newbies! Good luck with your current cycles and 2ww - just try to distract yourselves!

Daisy-chain, you can certainly have a trigger with natural IUI but you will need your scan to be on about day 13 (of a 28 day cycle)., probably the same day as you get a smiley face on an OPK. It's a bit approximate but they will offer you one if they see a big enough follicle. However I declined and clearly ovulated by the next day anyway which was just down to luck apart from anything else!

All the best to you all xxx


----------



## bearbear

Oh *Emlette,* i'm so sorry to hear this news, i can only imagine how upset you must of been to have got a BFP and then have it so cruely taken away!! Did the clinic say it was most likely a chemical preg? Can i just say that your positivity and attitude is truly amazing and you should be proud of yourself!! We've got to keep going eh!! Sending you some big big hugs xx


----------



## PumpkinPie83

EMELETTE- keep ur chin up our time will come...sorry about your result....nothing anyone says can make it any better
but am sure others like me can relate to how u feel...but all we can do is pick ourselves up pat the dust of and move forward...

loads if hugs your way hun...xxc


----------



## emlette

Bearbear - yes it was a chemical pregnancy. I think I thought the BFP was a bit too good to be true anyway being the first cycle of IUI! If this happens again or 3 cycles down the line I don't think I'll be quite so upbeat about it I guess! Thanks bearbear. You are a great support to everyone on this forum. Where do we go after may/June?!


----------



## emlette

Thank you pumpkinpie83


----------



## bearbear

Just try to stay positive *emlette,* that must of been a very bitter pill to swallow but your coping amazingly!! We've got to keep strong no matter what life throws at us as it can be quite cruel sometimes!! That should be our saying "KEEP STRONG AND CARRY ON"......................... Do you mean what happens to this forum after May/June? if you do then this forum gets closed and the moderator will create a new one for July/Aug so keep your eyes peeled for that, you might have to look on the IUI forum page for the new link? hope that made sense! xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Emlette - so sorry   and I agree with bearbear, your attitude is amazing and it's true, we have to keep calm and carry on.  Hope this doesn't happen to you again and your next cycle is the one!  Thank you for the trigger info, I bet my clinic won't want to do it x


----------



## RuthB

Hi Daisy-Chain, just jumping on. I did three goes of "natural" IUI and on the first one they let me do the trigger shot as I had a follicle large enough and I had passed 14 days (think i was day 1 and they wanted to ensure it happened on the right day for the procedure.  Its only £11 or something like that so it should be something they offer if its right for you.  Good luck!


----------



## Emmy123

Hi again

Chrissey - I'm finding the tww unbearable at the moment. I had a few days off work but have been doing nothing but reading google with a lot of different info  and had an outbreak of severe spots which I'm thinking is it stress or hormones!??  

I'm just worried it has been too early as it was day 12 for me and not at the peak fertility but high on the clearblue digital.  I'm with lwc but they said this was the right time so we will see!!

Thanks bear bear ill be keeping my fingers crossed for your next cycle!


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Emmy123* - sorry you are finding the 2ww unbearable, it's just impossible to stay away from Google isn't it? I was literally obsessed, I would type in '3dpiui' and then '4dpiui' etc every single day and literally read tons of posts  I just couldn't stop myself! Wish I could speed the time up for you x

*RuthB* - thank you so much for your post, I am definitely going to ask the clinic if I can trigger so they can time me perfectly, they might say no but I will ask for their reasons. I know it was only my first IUI but iv had four ICSI cycles prior to this and to be honest, I'm just a bit fed up of it all, if there is even a slight chance to improve my odds, I want it! Thank you again


----------



## Astral

DaisyChain, you can have unmedicated IUI with a trigger shot.. but perhaps you would also need to do nightly injections of Buserilin, which stops you ovulating?

Sorry for no other personals.. its my IUI tomorrow and I just feel ridiculously nervous for some reason. Like its the night before an exam or presentation, which is daft, because I dont have to do anything!! I think I am worried about getting an infection ?    I don't remember being scared of that last time, but I did end up in hospital for 2 days with peritonitis after the HSC xray thing before our IUI. That was pretty scary.


----------



## Emmy123

Positive vibes and thoughts for you tomorrow astral   x


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Lots of luck for tomorrow Astral, hope you manage to get some sleep and the nerves settle by the morning   


Thank you too for the info, I have a feeling the clinic will want me to just have another natural cycle in which case I will do my ovulation sticks in the afternoon too and try to time it a bit better myself x


----------



## shelleysugar

Hello there
I want to join you on here and hopefully on the next thread too when it goes live!  I'm starting a medicated IUI at the end of the month.  I've had 3 natural IUIs before so I know the drill, but it feels different as this time I'll be on Gonal F.  I've had a rough ride so far and really hoping that this is the answer!  

Astral - good luck for tomorrow.  I'm sure it was just rotten bad luck last time - I'm sure you'll be fine   

Emmy - the 2WW is soooo hard but I must admit I love the PUPO bubble, so try and enjoy the bubble!  

Hello to everyone else on here - hope to get to know you soon.

shelleysugar x


----------



## Chrissey

Just a quick good morning to everybody

Good luck Astral   
Hope it goes well

Emmy stop googling.  lol  It will make you stir crazy.  
I had to stop. Have now become obsessed with Candy crush on my iPhone instead
And have downloaded a whole lot of tv series for this weekend and booked a manicure 
Any distraction but the Internet. 

Emlette sorry to hear it was a BFN. Am thinking of my 1st as a dry run. Us singles girls eggs are not used to this journey 

Welcome all the newbies. 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## bearbear

Good morning to you all,

*Astral - * Just wanted to say that i was thinking of you and i hope now that IUI day is here you will do your best to stay calm and go with the flow!! Everything will be just fine and after the treatment make sure you rest as much as poss and treat yourself to something nice!!     xx 

*Shelleysugar - * Welcome to this amazing forum and wishing you good luck on your journey xx  

*Chrissey - * Just wanted to say that i have also become addicted to candy crush  i play it all the time and it sure does pass the time!! Google really doesn't do us any favours but having said that i do seem to spend my life on it when i'm on the 2ww!!  xx  

*AFM* - Well i'm now awaiting my AF, i've calculated when i'd be due going by the one day bleed i had last time so going by that i'm due tomorrow!! I've had some very strange pains for the last couple of days, really low down kinda on my pubic bone, not like AF so not sure what that is!! I shall just wait and see what happens, if AF turns up and all is normal then great but if it doesn't show or its a weird one again then i shall go visit the doc!! Hopefully all will be fine so i'll be good to go this cycle!!

Love, Hugs and Positive vibes to everyone at whatever stages your at!! xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Bearbear* - Really hope your twinges are signs of AF showing her face and it does not delay things for you  we will probably end up cycling together if it arrives as my CD1 was only on Tuesday! x

*Chrissey* - another Candy Crush addict here  do you know the cheat to get more lives when your five expire? It's lethal, I'm constantly renewing my lives and spend so long playing haha! Glad you have some distractions planned! x

*Shelleysugar* - welcome and wishing you lots of luck  hope you finally get a happy ending! x

*Astral* - Thinking of you and hope you are doing ok today! 

*AFM* - well I called the clinic yesterday morning with my result, the patient liaison lady said she would get a nurse to call me back, this was around 10am, well by 5:30 nobody had called me back, I find this soooo annoying. So I called and spoke to a nurse who said 'you passed the message on that it didn't work and requested another treatment so I'm unsure why you want a call back' 

I said no! I didn't request another treatment on that call. I was told a nurse would call back to discuss. She said 'oh so you don't want to request again?'. I said YES I do want another but I didn't say that this morning, I was expecting to speak with a nurse about that when they were supposed to call me back. Arrggghhhh.

So.....she said someone would be in touch with me either by phone or email when they get my file out....my massive thick ever growing file.....even the cardboard outer file is torn and battered because it is that full and been used that much 

Time to get me a BFP, stop adding to that file, put it away and not open it again.....until I want another ha!


----------



## bearbear

*Daisy-Chain - * Sometimes these clinics can be so annoying, we put enough money in their pockets that its not that much to ask for a bit of good customer service!! Hope they sort you out soon!! Now then this is highly important, HOW THE HELL DO I GET THAT CHEAT ON CANDY CRUSH? lol, you have to share now!!   xx


----------



## Astral

Hi all.. went ok! Nurse was lovely, very gentle.. it kind of hurt alot and felt every movement.. felt the scratch at the top of my uterus and wierd cramping across my tummy as she was pushing them out.. Anyway, sample was a whopping 45 million in 1/2 ml so everyone was very happy and proud at H for that ! 

Feel ok, resting led on sofa and just very relieved the medical stuff is over, so much so I can relax now and not even thinking about the 2ww !

I havent ovulated yet, but today is my normal ovulation day - day 14 of my cycle, and I normally ovulate around lunchtime.. and I was hoping I would today, though the nurse thought I would by this evening. Happy that I am ovulating on my 'natural' day.   

BearBear.. that is wierd.. I guess you have to wait for AF now ??   
Daisy Chain.. are you at a big clinic then in a big town? Can you switch, is there another within driveable distance ?? You havent posted your age and results in your profile pink bit so its hard to see what other issues you may have had (chlamydia? Immune issues? Age related? etc), but keep on fighting your corner with them!

Question (not about candy crush,lol!)... does anyone know if its better to go front, or back end for the cyclogest pessaries for absorption


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Astral,* Pleased to hear everything went well with IUI today and its now all over and all you can do is pray lots and try not to drive yourself crazy on the 2ww!! When i was first on the cyclogest i asked exactly the same question and although some said its better absorption if you in insert up the back end i was told by the nurse at my clinic that it really doesn't make much difference so its whatever you prefer!! I used to use the front end as the thought of doing it the other way didn't fill me with much joy  that was just my preference so really hun its up to you, i think either or is fine! xx Good luck on your 2ww xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Astral* - so glad you are ok and all seems to be looking good! Go your hubby  Really hope you manage to relax now on the 2ww! I'm 28, I have mild PCO and no other problems, iv had a hycosy and all was fine, iv had the aqua scan and also an endometrial biopsy. All normal. Iv also had level one immunes testing done and again, all came back as normal with no abnormalities at all in any of them!

Progesterone......yak.....iv used both front and back door with them. I think you absorb the same whichever way you use them, back door is a lot less messy and I actually think I preferred it that way (although the idea filled me with dread and I had to dare myself to do it this way ha), if you can have a preference with this kind of thing 

*Bearbear* - hahaha, you need to go into your settings, change just the date to tomorrow, open candy crush and it will fill your lives back up. Before you start using them, go back to your settings and change your date back to today. Then use them. Then refill and refill. Haha, takes seconds! Are we going to see you on this thread for a while now though?


----------



## bearbear

HAHAHAH *Daisy-Chain* so let me get this right, do i go into account settings or privacy settings? I'm loving this  Of course you'll see me on here, in between me candy crushing  I'll always have time for you lovely ladies!! xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

I just go into my settings app on my iPad and change it in there!  Not in the candy crush app itself, on whatever device you are using if that makes sense! x


----------



## bearbear

Ah i see *Daisy-Chain,* i shall most definately give that a go then, so its the date on whatever device your using that you need to change!! Right, fingers crossed it works for me as well  I shall now shut up about candy crush so sorry everyone hehe xx


----------



## bearbear

Doesn't seem to work for me *Daisy-chain,* although i am using the work pc!! I'll try it again tonight on my tablet!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi guys! I have a quick question... Or a wondering anyway.. Im on cd3 and I went for my baseline scan this morning for my 2nd iui... And I had a normal left ovary but i had a 15mm follie on my right one, so she took a blood test to check my oestrogen levels and said she'll talk to the doctors and call me... I'm just sat here waiting for her to call.... And wandering about. Is this something anyone's ever had? I'm guessing its an old left over follie... Such a nerve wracking process that we are in no control over what so ever hey. She's gonna let me no if I can start my gonal f tomorrow or cancel....

Good luck and hugs to you all, whatever stages you are all at xxxx


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Bearbear....lol candy crush just downloaded and fallen hook line sinker.... 

An open question to all how many days you normally injecting to get mature follies...I am normally 5-6 weeks...

its amazing how insensitive docs are...last scan was told follies not doin what they should be 
when I said it normally takes a while if u look at past cycles u should see that....doc said oh your a slow responder...( gee thanks for the subtlety)

They not checking my previous six injectable cycles...duh am I the only one who finds this crazy...

next scan tomorrow. ..hope some follies shrunk and I have I dominant follicle...getting so many pains and loads of gas both ends..sorry TMI I know...

anyway...goodluck to everyone  for you all...

loads of baby dust to everyone. ..

il update you tomorrow
Am I allowed to say I am not looking forward to it


----------



## bearbear

Welcome to the candy club madness *PumpkinPie,* i should warn you it really does draw you in and then you'll become an addict like me haha........................................ Yup you'd think that the docs would of known about your previous cycles and been a little bit more delicate with your feelings!! I hope your scan tomorrow goes well and you get the results you want, fingers crossed xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*PumpkinPie* -  of course you are allowed to say your not looking forward to it! I do hope it's good news though! How totally insensitive of your clinic, I hate things like that, I know they see lots of people per day but even so, they should have a brief refresh of your file before you walk in!

*Bearbear* - ummm how naughty using work time for CandyCrush  haha! Let me know if you manage to sort the cheat at home!

*Fandabbydosy* - Hope you have had the call by now and you don't have to cancel. Iv never had a medicated cycle so I can't help I'm afraid but good luck with it!

Ok so I have trawled through page after page after page on this IUI section for success stories with natural IUI.....where are they all hiding? there was hardly any! I know the chances are much less but jeez, I want to read tons hahaha! I am literally obsessing about this!


----------



## Babdee

I'm so sorry to hear your news Emlette. I hope you're doing OK  
And Katykins too. This journey is so tough  

Thanks Daisy-chain. I saw a nurse at an NHS fertility clinic yesterday, and there's a chance I might be able to have an hsg on the NHS next cycle! It would be done in the first half of the cycle, so there's a chance I might be OK for treatment same month... Will find out soon!
Also, I had successful natural iui on the first attempt back in 2009! So it can work! I didn't use opks then though, it was daily blood monitoring (no scans). I've had 2 failed natural iuis this time round, using opks. Tbh, I'm not convinced the opks are as accurate as daily blood tests for me... The clinic follows a standard procedure of iui the day after a +ve opk, but I'm feeling that's too late for me... Next treatment cycle I plan to go for daily bloods as well as doing home opk... That way I'll know if I'm right or not!

Welcome to all the newbies, and good luck  

Bearbear, hope AF turns up tomo or very soon so you can get started again  
I'm due in just over a week, counting down the days!!


----------



## bearbear

Morning all, its Friiiddaaaayy, woop woop, i'm very happy its here especially as AF has arrived bang on the day today!! Its good its here so i can now move on with this cycle!  

*Daisy-Chain* Yes i am very naughty playing candy crush at work but i'm in the sort of job where i can and even my boss knows i play games haha, bit lethal really but it passes the day!! The good news is the cheat did work on my tablet, wahoooo lol, i was very happy  thanks for sharing your secret!! I hope your doing ok hun xx   

*Babdee - * Fingers crossed you will be able to have hsg on the NHS, it would save you some pennies which is never a bad thing!! I hope your AF shows up soon so you can start treatment xx 

*Astral - * How you doing sweetie? xx    

*Fandabbydosy - * Its good to hear from you, its been a while! I'm not sure about the answer to your question but i guess you'll find out today what the clinic say!! Let us know the outcome, good luck to you xx    

*Emlette - * How you doing sweetie? i've been thinking of you xx  

Sending out some positive vibes to everyone at whatever stage of this rollercoaster your at!! xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Happy Friday everyone, hope the sun keeps it hat on for the weekend 

*bearbear* -  fab that AF arrived, looking forward to keeping each other sane on the 2ww at the end of the month! Haha glad you got the cheat working, too addictive, iv even got my DH addicted and he never usually likes stuff like that! Sounds like you've got a good boss there! 

*Babdee* - that's great news, fingers crossed for treatment the same month  and thank you for posting the success for a natural IUI, my clinic don't do bloods, it's all home tests but this time, I will be testing more than once a day and hopefully time it a little bit better. I could really kick myself for not joining in here before I started the last IUI, could have gained that valuable info then and maybe a different outcome to my first IUI. But never mind, I will see what happens this cycle!

Hope everyone else is ok and has a great weekend


----------



## Astral

Hi DaisyChain.. thanks for posting your history! Sounds like you've considered alot of different things. What about the alternative stuff, have you tried that too ? I did acupuncture all through my last IUI and on the morning and after the IUI itself. Who knows, maybe it helped, I certainly felt very relaxed (and they know that cortisol - the stress hormone is a big reason people dont get pg). Have you read Inconceivable ? Its about an older woman, but the principles are the same.

Bearbear.. at least you can plan your next move now as you say. You seem a very positive person, which is great!

AFM.. The clinic said most people ovulate at 48 hours and would that night.. but I was 38 hours after last time and this time ovulation pain kicked in around 5pm (although I felt 'aware' of my ovary earlier in the day, which the nurse said was remarkable that I feel everything and that what I was feeling was the follicles being released from the ovary wall ..and that the pain you get later is from the fluid, when they burst).

So 5pm was 42 hours after the trigger shot and 6 hours after IUI and therefore.. 8 hours after H deposited his swimmers. SO thats better timing than last time and cant grumble at that!


----------



## Babdee

Unfortunately my clinic have just got back to me to say they won't do treatment same month as an HSG as there's a risk that the contrast dye used could prevent implantation or harm a pregnancy. Would be ok the following month, but we're away then, so that pushes us back to September  really disappointed. Thinking of cancelling our trip away now so can try in Aug...

Bearbear - so glad AF arrived so you can get going  xx

Astral - that's really interesting to hear your nurse said the pain you were feeling was due to eggs being released. I queried this last cycle as I had twinges/stitches on the day of my smiley face. I was concerned cos iui was done day later, so I thought we'd missed ov. My nurse insisted the twinges were due to ovaries preparing to release, but NOT ovulation itself. The nurse I saw this week said it could be either. There are so many contradicting views it's hard to know what to believe.

Daisy-chain - good idea testing twice. I would do the same only my clinic won't accept results from an afternoon/evening test, so if I got -ve in morning, but +ve in afternoon, then +ve next morning, they would still do iui day later. At the start of this process I presumed all clinics would follow same procedure!

Argghhhhh!!! At least it's Friday!! Xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Babdee* - So sorry to hear you can't cycle this month, instead of cancelling your trip so that you can cycle in August, could you possibly bring your trip forward a month and then that hopefully might make the next month go by a little quicker? It's so frustrating isn't it. Life just seems to be on hold all of the time 

My clinic is the same, just test in the morning and I have a feeling they wouldn't accept an afternoon test as well but to be honest, I'm prepared to fight them on this, I have spent thousands upon thousands with them (not far off £30,000), starting my sixth treatment with them and if they can't be bothered to arrange my IUI from an afternoon result, then I think it's time for me to move and spend my money elsewhere. I don't mean this in the way that a first timer couldn't expect the same, of course they should, everyone should be the same but I have wasted enough money over the past few years on failed cycles (I know people say you should never look at it as wasted, well I do, I have zero to show for it so its wasted in my opinion), that I am not willing to risk another BFN just because they didn't want to arrange an IUI from an afternoon test! I'm guessing the reasoning behind it is arranging with the lab to get the sperm ready!

So sorry I went off about that there 

*Astral* -  lovely to read that you are so happy with the timing! Lots of  that this is the one!

I haven't tried any alternative therapy to be honest, it's just not something I am into and I'm not certain it would do anything. I know I shouldn't knock until a try and maybe I will look into it one day but for now, I think I'm going to go with the three natural IUI cycles with no drugs, no nothing, just as close to a natural conception as possible and if no joy after them, I think I may try literally everything! Ha!


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Hi All

update for today...follies not got bigger biggest is 9mm followed closely by 3 at 8mm and 2 at 7mm 

Lining gone back to 8mm again I have to go back Tuesday for scan and dose will go up from 75iu to 87.5iu tomorrow

seems like this is gonna take forever...

I know am thinkin ahead here girlie's but does anyone have any relaxtion methods remedies. ..I am sooo stresssed out and stresses me more to think this stress will prevent the BFP 

Also any remedies for sleep these hormones keeping me up all night....I have insomnia BIG TIME

I would appreciate any help /advice you could throw my way!!

Wishing everyone best of luck for whatever stage your at in your cycle


----------



## Henshaw

Hi girls,

I'm wondering if I can join you. I've been reading through all of your posts. What a group of brave and inspirational ladies you are  

I've had a bit of a confusing day. I went for my second stimms scan on my first IVF treatment today and was told that my follicles had not responded any where near enough to proceed. I was devastated but the clinic offered me the chance to move to IUI as one little follicle had reached 17mm  

It's not something we had even thought about - I'd been so geared towards my egg collection. So I'm not due to take my trigger shot on Sunday morning with the transfer on Monday afternoon.

Do any of you have any top tips for me as I'm a total newbie and feel like fish out of water!

Pumkinpie - I totally know the stress caused during this process and someone on one of the other forums recommended a relaxation app called Headspace on the go. I absolutely swear by it and listen to it every night! Some of the other girls recommend the Zita West relaxation CD.

Daisychain - I am 100% in agreement with you about the getting what you want from the clinic especially when you have spent so much money with them. This is such an emotional process and there are times when we really have to fight for what we want. Sending you   that they allow you an afternoon test

Babdee - It's sooooo disappointing when things don't progress as you want. It feels like we wish our lives away waiting for the next treatment. I hope you can get away on your holiday - it'll be fab

Astral - good luck on your 2ww 

Bearbear - you are such a positive person Your PMA has totally rubbed off on my since reading your posts and you have made me feel so much better after a rollercoaster of a day!   Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle

Fandabbydosy - I hope you got the call and could start today

I could only read back so many posts so sorry to anyone I missed

Positive vibes to all
x


----------



## Chrissey

oh dear Daisychain, I shouldn't have even mentioned Candy crush! Now am even more addicted now that I am not having to buy extra lives and eat into any future baby making money!   

Welcome Henshaw! Of course you can join. Everyone is welcome!
Silly question but would you have to pay for the IUI? If it's free I would just try it. However, have you had the hycosi test check if your tubes etc are not blocked. If not it may be waste of time if you have to pay.
BUt I think you should go with what your instinct says. If you feel rushed or too confused about it is hard to make a rational decision

heres a link with some info from another person on the forum. Gives you quite a lot of info that may help you (ignore the link ref to surrogacy, the info is on IUI)

http://www.allaboutsurrogacy.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=51096

Babdee
I had the same from my clinic. I did my hsg/hycosi to check my tubes and had to wait until next cycle, as they prefer not do iui in same cycle, as there may be residual dye that may interfere. They said it wasn't wasn't necessarily harmful but could hinder the process.
Annoying I had to wait another month but I suppose better than having a little zebra baby 

wooohooo bearbear. At least the old witch arrived! Wishing all those positive vibes you send to us, all back to you!!  

Pumpkin pie, I went for a couple of massages. Have another one booked for next week.
Just make sure it's not a deep tissue or really hard pressure one, and that you use aromatherapy oils that are pregnancy friendly like orange or geranium oils.
I also told my masseuse that i was having fertility treatment so she was aware.
I wouldn't recommend reflexology or accupunture if you have not done it before. Both I think are best started before the IUI process

AFM, 8diui.... have thankfully stopped the urge to scearch the internet for IUI facts, boards etc
have also decided I will try wait until AF is due to test. So another week to go...lets see if I have the willpower! 

/links


----------



## emlette

Afternoon ladies!

Welcome newbies!

Bearbear - Great you got your AF! Looks like we are 1 day apart. I have had a rough few days after my neg blood test - I think it was because I stopped the cyclogest and my progesterone plummeted. Been very emotional but AF came yesterday so I imagine I'll start to feel better now. I'm going to crack straight on with another cycle so we'll see...

Chrissey - you're more than half way through your 2ww so hang in there!

I am also a candy crush addict.... So much candy....so much time.... 

Hope you're all having a great weekend x


----------



## Emmy123

Morning everyone hope your all doing ok?

Day 9 post iui and counting the days. How you doing Chrissey? 

Have a good day everybody x


----------



## Babdee

Welcome Henshaw, it is such a rollercoaster, isn't it? To be expecting one course of treatment but now the offer of a different one... I agree with Chrissey, would you have to pay for iui? If free it's probably worth it. Your clinic must think it has a chance to have suggested it...? Have you made a decision? Keep us posted xx

Chrissey, I found the link you posted very interesting too  also, it's good to hear that other clinics have similar views to mine! Hope this next week flies by for you, and that you're able to stay away from Google!! xx

Emmy, looks like you and Chrissey are exactly same day! Hope you're staying sane too   

Emlette, it's good to hear you're sounding positive and ready to start again  

Pumpkinpie, sorry this is such a slow process for you  I have no real advice on relaxation methods. I find the best way for me is distraction. If you have hobbies/interests that you're able to get stuck in to to take your mind off everything? I hate exercise, but have recently started Zumba and pilates classes, which really seem to help! I never want to get up and go at 8 o'clock in the evening; but the next week's class seems to come round again so quickly!! If there's something you're not looking forward to, time seems to move much faster!! How about an evening walk for some fresh air to help with sleep?  

Daisy-chain, that is a lot of money. It's shocking to think how much this all costs, when you add it up. And I agree, you're paying the clinic, you might say you're the customer, or their boss, so yes you should be able to argue/fight your corner. They should have a jolly good reason for not accepting an afternoon test, ie a genuine medical reason. And I share your view; each failed, paid for attempt, I see as a waste of money. It's certainly big business for these clinics.

Fandabbydosy, how did it go?

Afm, had a closer look at dates, and we'll be away at the start of my cycle, but home in time for ovulation. The clinic have agreed I can start my monitoring with just opk, and then start bloods as soon as we get home  so we're only skipping one cycle and not two! Feeling much happier now! We can't change the dates we're away as we're visiting family for birthdays and parties. This way we get to do both 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekends  xxx


----------



## Emmy123

Hi baba dee

Finding the tww hard at the moment but trying to keep busy . 

Im a Bit slow on here and can't work out all the abbreviations at the mo as I'm a newbie but great to speak to everyone


----------



## Astral

Hi all..
Lots of us on two week wait.. clinic want me to test on day 16 and not before, but we got a very faint bfp on day 10 last time and a definite line on day 11. I'm not feeling very hopeful as I think there was only one big follicle, with a smaller one perhaps.

Hi to everyone and apologies for no personals.... good luck to everyone on 2 week wait !


----------



## Henshaw

Hi everyone,

thanks so much for your warm welcome just when I really needed it.

Chrissee and Babdee - I'm so lucky to be IVF funded so yes it's 'free'. We decided we are going to go for IUI tomorrow as we've come this far and a 6-10% chance of success is better than stopping the cycle completely so fingers crossed girls....

Babdee, the clinic suggested we swapped over to IUI as I had successfully completed DR and had done 15 days of Stimms but only had 1 follie that was big enough   So I whacked that trigger shot in this morning trying to get my PMA back to go for it tomorrow afternoon. Good luck for the start of your next cycle - sending   your way xx

Thanks for that link Chrissee, it made a lot of sense - I think my head was all over the place on Friday and didn't really take much in as I was so disappointed. Yes I've had the hycosy and everything was fine - we're in that horrible 'unexplained' category - aarrgghh it's SOOOOOO infuriating!! Whereabouts are you in this crazy fertility cycle??

Astral - good luck on your 2ww. Is the normal waiting period 16days to test? I'm in the one big follie club so sending lots of positive vibes your way

Emmy - I'm about to start the 2ww tomorrow and have no idea how I'm going to keep myself sane during it! Any tips??

Emlette - hope you had a great wknd. I've resisted Candy Crush so far because I know that I'll become addicted to it too...!

Sending you all   ,   and   for this week 

xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning lovely ladies, i hope you had a nice weekend................................

*Emlette - * I'm not surprised you had a bit of a rough time of it honey but its great to hear your dusting yourself off and getting on with things and your next cycle!! Thats what we have to do if we want to succeed in becoming mummy's, there is no giving up and i'm certain our persistence will pay off when its our time!   Big hugs to you   xx

A big welcome to you *Henshaw - * sorry to hear your treatment course got changed mid-way through, that must of been quite frustrating but at least they've offered you IUI instead so your most definately still in with a chance! I'm really pleased that my PMA has rubbed off on you, i think its the only way you can be on this rollercoaster and in life in general! We have to believe that our dreams will come true and i do believe that when its my time it will happen! Good luck to you on this journey and i look forward to reading your BFP news soon xx    

*Chrissey, Astral & Emmy - * Sending you all some positive vibes for your 2ww and praying that you get that BFP xx        

*Babdee - * Thats great that you'll only be missing one month now! it does make it easier to live with and i know time will just flyby, i had a break this last cycle and i can't believe i'm already getting ready to go again so just try and keep yourself busy and before you know it you'll be on the 2ww again!! xx 

*PumpkinPie - * Good luck with your scan tomorrow, i hope those follies have behaved and grown nicely! Relaxing is bluddy tough when TTC but we just have to do our best!! I find a nice hot bath very good or maybe some gentle exercise, i go swimming which helps! Also just try and do some deep breathing, people under estimate how good it is to do this and it really does help! Lie on the bed and place one hand on your chest and the other on your tummy and then take really deep breaths in, hold it for 5 seconds then breath out, do it about 10 times! I think its just finding what works for you!     xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Hello everyone  hope you have all had a good weekend!

*Bearbear* - how are you doing? Hope AF isn't too bad for you x

*Henshaw* - Hope today has gone well and if your IUI hasn't happened yet, then good luck! x

*Astral* - my clinic is a 16 day wait to test as well. I can never wait either, too impatient! x

*Emmy* - another day down for you now 10dpiui! How are you feeling? x

*Babdee* -  that's brilliant news! So glad you don't have to miss two cycles! x

*Emlette* -  hope you are doing ok! Fingers crossed you will never have to go through that again x

*Chrissey* - I hope you manage to resist the urge to test, I have told myself I cannot test early on my next cycle as well, will be so hard but iv wasted enough hpts over the years, don't want to waste anymore! So put down the tests and play CC instead!  x

*PumpkinPie* - I hope you are ok  and that tomorrow goes well for you. Iv heard you can get apps or CDs and things to help with relaxation, iv never used anything like that though so not sure how well it works. I think it's just soooo hard to relax when you feel so stressed and I agree that the more you try to relax, the more stressed out you end up! Hopefully tomorrows scan will bring some good news which might then help you to relax a little bit x

*AFM* - well I'm expecting to start my opks towards the end of the week. I'm still waiting for final confirmation from the clinic who just do not seem to be on the ball this month. x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi everyone   oh my goodness I am sooooooooo tired. I meant to come back to you over the weekend but I seem to just need to sit and do nothing. Like, absolutely nothing. I never got my call, they forgot or something, but I called them, and called them until a nurse finally called back, said sorry and said I could start my meds right away. My old big follie can be ignored because my oestrogen levels are low. I have to go back Wednesday see if my little follicles are growing.... I'm a little nervous as last time they really had to be convinced to grow! Pumpkin pie, I know just how you feel! Waiting for them, praying.  I have M.E so either the buserelin and gonal f have upset that or maybe the drugs can just exhaust you but looks like I might not get loads done this week! I was also sooo nervous of injecting myself but it actually is easier than I thought.

Good luck to Emmy and astral and those on their tww, it's a very long two weeks!  
Welcome Henshaw, this is a nice board, lots of lovely support from bear bear etc. I hope things work out well for you. 

Big hellos to bear bear, babdee n daisy chain and I'm sorry if I've missed anyone out.

Positivity to you all. * in order to succeed we must first believe we can *
  xxx


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Henshaw - thanks for the headspace app advice i have used it and feel a bit better sometimes walkin down the road and a a positive medidating thought from the app which makes me seem bit crazy lol!  

Chrissey I havent tried any massages but have bought lavender oil but have hayfever which kicks in with the strong smells.

Daisychain/ Bearbear Many thanks for tomorrow...i am hoping something is happening ANYTHING REALLY but i dont feel bloated anymore and I am seeing this as a bad thing seems like all follies have gone 

Ok girls I wanted to share something with you and get a bit of advice...about a year ago i almost blacked out while exercising (low iron levels) i was also diagnosed with vit D defieciency i started supplements but without realising a fear set in about my health and how I may pass out due to weakness...this started affecting my work...also was on injectable cycles then got told company was working was moving 30 miles further away which added to stress...also brothers wedding planning and dealing with a house renovation was a really stressful time...i visited doc and was told suffering from anxiety...i left work to reduce the stress had an anxiety attack on last day...got locked out and panicked.... After work stopped wasnt really going out felt anxious to leave the house...now I am able to go out by myself but still dont like nervous situations....I dont want to take meds from doctors I know I can do this by myself...just wondering if anyone has had this...

I was feeling loads better but today put petrol in my car went to the very local Tesco and then was going to go Matalan 2 miles away and half way couldnt do it because of the anxiety...these hormones dont help!
Turned around and came home with lump in throat and a hot flush...things are getting better all the time...

Only my DH knows about any of my issues with the fertility and anxiety and I guess I came on here to find friends and support...so here I am pouring my heart out.....this maybe exactly what the doc ordered..

Just wanted to add I am not depressed I am more scared of being by myself and something happening to me but I can work through it now with a bit of work... Just wanted to share my life story, get it of my chest...lol

Think I took on so much before..i never even told wrk about the treatment and had a very rude colleague who would constantly dismiss my ideas and see me as competition...i was reduced to tearsin my 1-2-1 with manager but my pride made me stay quiet and not say anything about my colleague...

I could write forever lol...dont worry girls am ok...just got to be strong like I have been all these years...we will all get there in the end...   

Gee I feel so much better just writing it all down...

Baby dust to all...Il let you know outcome tomorrow


----------



## shelleysugar

Pumpkin Pie - your experiences sound horrible and I have known a couple of people who have suffered with anxiety in the same way, so I sympathise but I can't empathise.  I have no advice but just wanted to say that you will get there in the end, take care.  Also, I'm a bit fan of acupuncture - have you tried it?  It's not for everyone but I've found it incredibly helpful.  Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## Astral

Hi all...

Henshaw.. yes testing on day 16 is standard, but there are lots of people on here (me included) that got a bfp on day 11.

PumpkinPie.. I used to suffer from anxiety and panic attacks. I found a self help book about it very helpful,which explains that a lot of what you are feeling are the physiological affects of adrenaline running through our bodies and that it isnt harmful to get anxious, it just _feels_ like you are dying! Avoidance of 'trigger' situations is the worst thing to do as you are feeding the perception that if I go there or do x then I will have a panic/anxiety attack, so therefore I will avoid x.. what you should try and do is make yourself go into said situation and STAY there and ride out the anxiety attack until it passes, thereby conquering it. Bit like standing up to a bully ! There is nothing to fear in anxiety attacks.. blacking out from low iron is another matter, but you are on supplements now. Reflexology or acupuncture are both good for easing anxiety, but I'd really really recommend Bach Flower Remedies. You can self select a few to mix yourself, they sell them in Boots.

Chrissey.. I'll be testing from around day 9, just like last time!  I paid £1350 for the cycle, so I may as well splash £20 on some preggie tests!!

AFM... 2 week wait driving me mad already!  I've been convinced today this hasn't worked as had wierd AF pains today... but then looking back at the last go, I had AF pains on 4dpo last time! Still.. dont _feel_ pregnant  although it is very early, right!!


----------



## Chrissey

hello ladies!!

Just checking everyone is okay!

10dpiui! Have hit the double digits - woohoo- and am slowly going loopey!    
It's also 28 days since I last had a glass of wine (ireally fancied one tonight after work) and 3 days that I have been stuck on a level of candy crush!!  .

Astral/Dasiy chain, I nearly caved and bought a  test today. (the clinic did give me one but I happened to pass the test section.. and loiter..
I must have walked past the pregnancy section of boots about 5 times this evening. I think the security guard thought I was trying to shoplift. Until he finally  where i was standing and then he bolted. hee hee
BUt I gave myself a mental slap and headed off to the beauty section and bought myself a little treat instead.
I have no idea if the trigger is in me and i don't think I can face actually testing this early and do the BPN rollercoaster.

Pumpkin Pie 
Anxiety is horrible - I had a friend who had awful attacks But you sound like you are strong and beating it. Feel free to offload any time hon.

Hope it went okay Henshaw! And welcome to the 2ww. 

Hellos and   to everyone else.
Think it's bed time. Didn't quite realise the time 

night night  xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all,

*Daisy-Chain - * My AF was ok, it was once again quite light, i seem to have one day of bleeding and then about 3/4 days of just brown, not sure why my periods have gone quite light, was wondering if it might have anything to do with the baby asprin i've been taking? Hope your ok and your clinic sort their act out  xx 

*Fandabbydosy - * Just wanted to send you some big hugs and i hope your M.E doesn't give you too much trouble!! Don't give yourself a hard time about not being able to do much, sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies!! xx  

*PumpkinPie - * I really feel for you as i know exactly what your going through!! Since i was a teen i've suffered with depression and anxiety!! mental health problems are not nice and not talked about enough!! Thankfully most of the time my depression is under control and i'm a very happy person, my anxiety however can be a bit of a nightmare at times but i've had cognitive behavioural therapy which really does help! i use what i've learnt all the time and it makes a difference! You could maybe buy a book with regards to this and see if it helps!! Its all about being mindful!! Also just remember as horrible as anxiety is its not going to kill you, the more you panic the worse it'll be so try and control your breathing! Its really good that you felt you could open up to us as i know its not easy to do that so well done, i also thinking talking about it helps so don't suffer in silence, we are all here for you!! Big hugs xx  

*Astral - * Sending you some positive vibes   it is still very early so just because you don't _feel_ pregnant doesn't mean your not! Keep the faith girlie xx    

*Chrissey - * 10dpiui and going loopy, you took your bluddy time hehe  Well done for managing to step away from the pregnancy tests in Boots, i've also been there and done that and its not easy to do especially once you've got it in your head to test! What level you stuck on on candy crush? i've been stuck on level 147 for about 4 days now haha, mind you its keeping me quiet!! Keep strong and keep positive for that BFP xx    

Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

I'm on 110 on candy crush, perhaps I should play it more- keep my mind occupied. Feel quite anxious myself this morning as got scan tomorrow and worried they won't have grown. Trying to just chill out about it all, promised myself I would, but it's easier said than done. Bear bear... My periods are same as urs and they say its cause my lining doesn't thicken up to much? Xx


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Fandab - * keep on candy crushing as it does pass the time of day and keeps your mind occupied  This worries me about my AF as my womb lining has always been fairly thin and this is why i was taking the baby asprin to try and thicken it up!! Its only been the last 2 cycles my AF has been this way, normally i bleed fairly heavily for about 3 days then it goes light but now its heavy for a day and then gets light! Oh well hopefully all is ok, i'm gonna do my best not to the add to the list of things to stress about  xx Good luck with the scan, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Bearbear, Astral, Chrissey

many thanks for your advice.. I am a bit anxious (no pun intended) to start something new like acupuncture. ..
I have been looking at Kalms not sure if anyone has tried...?

Can you tell me which of the bach flower remedies you recommend from boots. ..

I had really bad night.. no sleep and plenty of anxiety think partly because of scan today and also because of my little drive which made me nervous...

Anyway results of my scan...9mm follie on left side but no leading follies. ..clinic advised am to stay on same dose if nothing changes then this cycle will be cancelled ...oh welll what can we do...

I know it sounds bad but I want my health back more than a baby right now this anxiety malarkey is taking over my life lol...if I had my health back to the way it was I would be able to handle the emotional strain of the treatment...I wish there was a switch I could flick but life is never that easy...

the hardest thing about anxiety is that my sis in law fainted in front of me few weeks ago..panic attack and mother in law has schizophrenia. .depression. ..I am trying to hide what I am feeling because it will turn into a talkin point...I was feeling loads better and then sis in law started offloading on me about her anxiety attacks and sure enough...few mins later the anxiety kicked in...I said I had temp and sat down. ..sis in law kept prodding me asking if I felt like I was gonna faint...made me more anxious...

After the above I hav worked hard to conquer my fears and once again feel better but am avoiding my sis in law....its more because I want happy strong ppl around me but right now everyone around me is falling apart snd dragging me down with them....but I am stronger thsn this...I csn beat it but how do I beat it when ppl around me just want to focus on how there having attacks...

sorry girls doing it again...rambling on...its nice to let my feelings out..
for  you all...thanks for all the advice...xxxx


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Astral...Chrissey...

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you both...plenty of babydust and  


it would be nice to have some good news on here...xxxx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi everyone,
Pumpkinpie, i have suffered from anxiety and panic attacks too....such a horrible state to be in. I think someone else mentioned but i really do find breathing to help me lots. I do this thing called tansformational breathing....there may be somethinfg on youtube. It helps me so much with both relaxing and with dealing with anxiet. One of the most important things i have learnt from it is to accept what you are feeling,  understand what is going on with your body and to just allow it. Naturally your body wants to be in the best health possible so iit will get back on an even keel. Talking about it definitely helps too 

Afm, i have taken my 5 days of clomid and am due to go back in for a scan tomorrow, day 11. Worrying that i might have already ovulated.....need to put my trust in the nurses, i'm sure they know what they are doing! I'm considering asking if they will give me the trigger shot, when its time, as i didnt find the opks too easy to get on with. I just have cheap ones from amazon, is it worth getting clear blue ones?

Wishing everyone all the best.....lots of positive thoughts going out into the ether!


----------



## Coldilox

Pumpkinpie, I've recently been diagnosed with an anxiety disorder that in hindsight I can see I've suffered from for years. Not quite the same as yours as mine isn't really a panic. There's a whole lot of issues going in. I've just started seeing a psychologist who is offering me a course of Cognitive Behavioural Therapy which can be very successful at treating anxiety issues. May be worth a chat to your GP. My referral took about 6 months to come through so it's not a quick process.

Not posted on here much since my bfn as I found it hard to be on the boards. Sorry, shouldn't just be take take take. Am hoping for my next round of IUI in the next week, just waiting for my positive OPK


----------



## Astral

Hey pumpkin pie.. I would DEFINITELY speak to a friendly GP. Also buy yourself a book about "understanding/conquering anxiety and panic".. the feelings  we get when we are anxious make us feel even more anxious. If you stay in the sitch and breath through it and it will pass. Do a yoga class and ask the teacher about relaxation breathing. For Bach Flower remedies, there is usually a booklet near them in the chemist (try a big Boots) so you can choose 2 or 3 to mix.. or book one session with a practioner who will mix some up for you. Worked for me. Shame about your follie.. are you on the right dose?

BearBear.. I had the same worries about my AF.. used to be heavy for several days, now I am on light..properly for one day.. practically stops, then goes brown for a few days... but at my scan, my lining was 15, so clearly no correlation. It did surprise me though. So I dont think its linked, light periods and thickness!

Bought 2 tests today.. I'm going to test from day 9 to see if the trigger shot is out of my system. This is my last go at this, so will throw caution to the wind.

Question... I've been feeling very very mildly nauseous again today (I dont normally ever get sick/stomach things and I havent eaten anything dodgy, mainly veggie stuff in fact)... this strikes me as a symptom... or would I be kidding myself ?? (I'm day 5 !)


----------



## Henshaw

Hi everyone,

bearbear - I am of the same thought process as you trying to keep positive as much as is humanly possible   I always try to put my struggles into perspective, its sooooo tricky with all of those pesky hormones running through you!! I hope you are well today  

Daisy chain - my IUI went fine on Monday thanks. A little uncomfortable but the 20 minute lie down was just what I needed   Fingers crossed for the end of the week

Astral - I asked the nurse and she too said 16 days but that it would probably ok to test on day 14 - ah the joys of the 2ww!! Congrats on your first bfp and fingers crossed for this bfp too    

Chrissey - the 2ww is so long isn't it! Are you waiting until day 16 to test or will you cave earlier?? 

Pumpkinpie - I used Bach rescue remedy (the spray) when I was finding things very tough after my miscarriage. I know it's not the same as what you are experiencing but it could be worth a try? Oh and I totally agree with bearbear about the power of deep breathing. Keep positive hun  

Coldilox - so sorry to hear of your bfn but sending loads of positive luck for your next treatment  

Hope everyone else has had a great day xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi all, 

Thought I'd join in on here. 2nd DIUI done today so OTD is 04/07. 
 to everyone. 

AndLou


----------



## Coldilox

Good luck AndLou, hope this time works for you.


----------



## Babdee

Pumpkinpie, I'm sorry to hear you are suffering with anxiety and sleep problems. I have limited personal experience. As a child I used to not be able to sleep, night after night, so always dreaded bedtime. Turned out to be caffeine (from fizzy drinks mostly), and playing computer games (old school platforms on C-64 and SNES!!) too close to bedtime making my mind too active. Once I stopped both of those I was fine. I remember having one panic attack during my finals at uni. I hid under my desk at home and rocked back and forth for a while. It was a horrid feeling. It passed as I pushed myself to get through them (I hadn't studied hard enough and barely passed!!).
Also I have never liked driving. I dreaded every driving lesson, and continued to be terrified after passing. I don't find it so bad anymore, and I feel that's because I got myself a job where I had to drive to get there (now I only get nervous when it's a journey I don't know), so I agree with Astral, making yourself face the situation is needed.
I understand you not wanting to take meds (although sometimes they are needed), as my mum has suffered from stress, sleep issues for most of her life I think, has had a number of breakdowns, and is on a whole host of different meds. She is reliant on them now, and I think the sleeping pills lost their effectiveness years ago. A lot of the drugs she is prescribed cos her body is so used to them the Dr can't stop them now.
And certainly the whole fertility journey is enough to cause stress and anxiety in anyone. That feeling we can all share with you.

I know my experience is minor, but I can def sympathise. I agree, it's probably worth seeing a friendly GP or practice nurse. I still think a good exercise class (pilates or yoga) to help with relaxation and therefore aid sleep is a good idea. And even if we can't offer advice here, we can always listen. Sending you lots of      xxx


----------



## Babdee

Welcome AndLou  good luck on your 2ww xx
Hugs to everyone at all stages


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Babdee and Coldilox, many thanks. 
I'm feeling a little more hopeful on this go than I did on number 1, fingers and everything else crossed. 

AndLou x


----------



## Daisy-Chain

everyone 

*AndLou* - Lots of luck for round 2, I'm glad you are feeling more hopeful this time around! x

*Henshaw* - Glad your IUI went fine! How are you feeling today? x

*Astral* - I always say I'm not going to test early but can never resist, I said next cycle I definitely won't test early but I have about 10 tests upstairs  I'm not sure about symptoms at this stage to be honest, my last IUI I got quite excited at times because I was feeling things I have never felt before, but ended up being a BFN. Best to ignore everything that you feel and wait until you see that BFP (easier said than done though I know ha)!  x

*Coldilox* -  nice to hear from you! I'm also expecting my positive opk in the next week, hopefully we can try and keep each other sane during 2ww! x

*Tsnewbie* - Good Luck with your scan today, hope it all goes well  x

*PumpkinPie* - Sorry to hear your cycle may get cancelled  Feel really bad for you reading what you are going through, I have no experience of anxiety and panic attacks and things so I'm not going to start offering advice or suggestions but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you x

*Bearbear* - you do right not adding things to your list to stress about. I think the fact that you actually get an AF when expected regardless of the heaviness, is a good thing, your body doing what it should be! I'm on level 205 of Candy Crush, I wish I had never discovered it haha! x

*Fandabbydosy* -  good luck with your scan today! x

*Chrissey* - well it's 12dpiui for you today, yey, you tempted to test yet? How are you feeling? x

Hello to *shelleysugar*, *babdee* and anyone else that I have missed! x

*AFM* - well I have had a really stressful few days, constantly researching and stressing over every single little thing and it just hasn't done me any good at all. So iv decided to stop the obsessing and put my trust in the clinic. I start my opks on CD10 which is Thursday and last cycle I got my smiley on CD15 so hopefully around Tuesday! x


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone 

*Astral - * Thank you so much for that info on your AF and womb lining, it is reassuring to hear that although your periods were light your lining was still very good!! Are you on any medication ie cyclogest? i found they made me feel slightly nauseous! If your not then maybe it is a "symptom" although i would say that day 5 is still pretty early so would doubt that it is! The 2ww is horrible at playing tricks on you isn't it! All you can do is keep hoping and praying for that BFP! Sending you lots of positive vibes to help you on your way xx    

*Tsnewbie - * Wishing you luck for your scan today and hoping you get the news you want to hear! xx    

*Daisy-Chain - * Stay away from google and keep playing candy crush  mind you i'm not sure which one of those is the more stressful hehe, especially when your stuck on a level, i've been on 147 for i don't know how long now but its not gonna beat me, abit like TTC  I reckon we will be on the 2ww roughly together this cycle so we can drive each other crazy  xx 

*AndLou - * Welcome to this amazing forum and good luck for round 2, fingers crossed you get that BFP! xx  

*Henshaw - * Really pleased to hear that IUI went well, now you just gotta keep the faith that you'll get that BFP at the end of your 2ww, keeping everything crossed for you xx    

*Coldilox - * Don't be silly, your not all take take take, sometimes you just need a break from it all including this forum so nobody will be judging you!! Good luck for your next round of IUI, sending positive vibes for that BFP xx    

*Chrissey - * Not long to go now, have you resisted the urge to test? Keeping everything crossed for you xx    

POSITVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all."
*


----------



## tsnewbie

So, I had my scan.....lining is looking good but follies are a little small, less than 10 at the moment.
I am going back on Friday and starting the OPKs tomorrow. Getting a little closer gradually!


----------



## Chrissey

welcome Henshaw & andLou  to the 2 ww. 
best way to get through it is hide your laptop, and try n!ot to symptom surf. lol

Henshaw, see you decided to go with IUI. here's hoping it works and you don't need to do the IVF. 
Yup the 2ww is loooong! Am on 12dpiui. The days are starting to feel likes weeks. But am too scared to test early.
I think I ovulated too late so am not holding out much hope so not sure why am delaying the news...  

How you doing Emmy? Hanging in there better than me I hope!
Thanks to DaisyChain I have unlimited Candy Crush to keep me occupied until then   

Pumpkin Pie I  hope your anxiety is a bit better and you're feeling better 
(btw was having a stressful week at work so had a quick massage at lunchtime and felt so relaxed during I fell asleep snoring. Apparently!  heehee) 

Astral, how's your 2 ww? 
I ad terrible nausea Friday night in the cab home which is very unlike me. I googled when I got home (yes I know!!  ) , and it said it was unusual to feel nausea before a missed period.. but here's holding thumbs. You got a BPF early last time so maybe your hubbies super sperm speeds up the symptoms  

Bearbear, hope you have found another donor and get cracking this cycle now that AF arrived. Thanks for the quote. I was feeling a bit down today and it put things in perspective. 

And welcome back Coldilox.     
We are all here to offload, have a little moan or just talk to someone who has been down the same road, and  don't feel bad if sometimes you feel you need your own space away from here. 

Hope everyone else is good and good luck on all your various stages/scans etc

AFM Am going to see if AF arrives Friday. She is usually like clockwork. But am on on cyclogest so the witch may have a little holiday this month
so i will test over weekend. eek!

It's nearly the weekend. hang in there xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey you lovely lot..................... 

*Tsnewbie - * Pleased scan went well and lining is good! Fingers crossed those follies pick up the pace and get nice and big for you! Good luck for scan on Friday! xx    

*Chrissey - * Praying for you that the witch has done one for 9 months   will be thinking of you over the weekend so let us know the result! Yes i've found another donor who seems very genuine and willing to help!! I met him with mum for a drink and we both thought he was lovely, mum quite fancied him  she said if i didn't go for it she might haha! Anyway he said he is prepared to keep going until i'm pregnant so he's nearly as determined as me  Fingers crossed he's the one to make my dreams come true   Good luck and positive vibes to you hun xx    

Love, Hugs and Positive vibes to everyone   

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"Being defeated is often a temporary condition. Giving up is what makes it permanent"*


----------



## Astral

bearbear...thank you for your reply! Ahh, yes, I am on cyclogest 2x a day and I did wonder if it was that   

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww wait.. its driving me mad already!!


----------



## Emmy123

Hi Everyone, hope you have a fantastic Friday  

A quick update the clinic told me to test today 2 weeks after iui but a big fat bfn! Feeling quite deflated now and resigned myself to fact it's on to the next cycle but AF due Monday so maybe a glimmer of hope  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## tsnewbie

Emmy, I'm sorry to hear that. You sound quite positive though, which is good.
I hope next time will be your time xxx


----------



## bearbear

Its Friday everyone, woop woop  

*Astral - * I was also on cyclogest twice daily and with my first IUI i kept feeling quite nauseous, of course i got quite excited thinking that maybe i was indeed pregnant but unfortunately i wasn't and when i moved onto the next cycle i realised it was the cyclogest making me feel like that! Its quite nasty really as they do mimic a lot of pregnancy symptoms, i also used to get really sore boobs, grrrrrrr!! Don't let it make you feel negative though, you still have every chance of a BFP!! Sending you some positive vibes xx    

*Emmy - * So sorry to hear it was a BFN for you but you've definitely got the right attitude!! You just gotta draw a line under this cycle and move onto the next!! IT WILL HAPPEN! Big hugs to you xx  

I hope your all keeping sane on the 2ww and those stimming or awaiting treatment are doing ok!! Keep positive everyone and lets keep praying for those BFP's! xx      

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"Forget all the reasons it won't work and believe the one reason that it will."*


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Emmy* -  so sorry to hear its a BFN for you  Maybe treat yourself to a nice evening out this weekend and then look forward to your next cycle, it's hard x

*Bearbear* - I love today's positive quote of the day! I always good inspirational quotes and things, I have quite an obsession with them at the minute ha! Great news about you having your donor, just keep your mum away from him hahaha! x

*Astral* -  how many days left until OTD? You done any tests yet? x

*Chrissey* - Another one of these for you too  and one of these  how are you doing? x

*Tsnewbie* - hope you have some good news at today's scan! Come on follies....grow! x

Have a lovely weekend everyone! Hope the sun comes out for us!


----------



## Chrissey

Hi Ladies

Emmy sorry to also hear it's a BFN.

Looks like  I am out this cycle too. 
I caved and tested this morning and mine was also a BFN.
Todays is also the day that the wicked witch is meant to arrive. Still no sign.  

Thanks  for all your wishes though. Will save them for the next cycle  

On the plus side, can have  a glass of wine to celebrate finally beating that candy crush level!! 
Then I will spend the weekend looking into what to do next. Am considering IUI overseas, more cycles for my money..  


Good luck to everyone else still on 2ww
It's nearly the weekend !!


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Oh no Chrissey!  Sorry to hear its a BFN for you too  

Glad to hear you are already looking into your next cycle though, no point in waiting around in my opinion and I have always found planning the next cycle helps me get over the last!

Enjoy your wine!  Completing a level that you've been stuck on for ages is definitely cause for celebration


----------



## bearbear

So sorry it was a BFN for you *Chrissey* i know how much it sucks but at least your looking to the future and your next cycle!! We have to be like that otherwise our dreams would never come true!! I agree with *Daisy-Chain* a glass (or bottle ) is a definate must, especially after beating a level on candy crush  I've been stuck on level 147 for a good week now and when i get passed it i will defo be celebrating!! Take care and big hugs xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Hahaha bearbear!  Iv been stuck for ages on a level now and I'm convinced its impossible even if people have done it, iv actually given up trying with it because I get so frustrated and usually I just try and try and try until I complete it.  I'm going to have to think of a very good reward for when I pass this one!


Quick question:  do you ladies usually get your smiley on the same CD or can it vary quite a lot?  Obviously I have only tracked this once last month so I'm trying to work out when I might be going into the clinic for my IUI! x


----------



## bearbear

We can't give up *Daisy-Chain,*I'm also convinced level 147 is impossible but i know many that have passed it so i'm determined to do it and i can spend hours trying haha! As for your question, every lady is different and some are like clockwork and always ov on the same day but i think for most it varies!! I know for me it varies and i can ov anywhere from day 15 to 19!! You can get a rough idea though but not a definate! xx  xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Last month I got my smiley on CD15 and today I am CD11 and getting what feel like twinges in my ovaries and hot flushes.  I just did another test and no smiley so wondering if it might happen earlier than last time!  My AF is like clockwork so wondering if my ovulation is too, should be shouldn't it I would have thought! 

Yes, do not give up!  Ha!  Iv just been to have a look at level 147 and yes I was stuck on that for ages too.  Then you seem to get a run of flying through them and then get stuck again for ages!   xx


----------



## bearbear

If your periods are like clockwork then i'd guess that ovulation is much the same but it depends how long your luetal phase is! Mine always varies but thats just me!! Bluddy 147, grrrrr, it will not beat me, i will succeed haha!! xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Yeah I bet I will get the smiley on Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning!  Although I'm not supposed to test in the afternoon  

You need loads of stripes to switch with packets or better still, two of the spotty ones to switch haha! xx


----------



## Coldilox

Hey all, still doing my OPKs, really hoping to get a positive tomorrow so I can go for tx on Sunday, as I have a really busy week at work next week and I have lots of appointments I could do without rearranging. I was a bit later last month, but my cycle was a coue of days longer than usual so it could still happen.

Sorry for the couple of BFNs over the last day or two, its crappy.


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Fingers crossed for your smiley face tomorrow Coldilox


----------



## Astral

Hi all.. sorry Chrissey for your BFN   but well done you for having a positive attitude.

DaisyChain I usually ovualte on day 14 but I have on the odd occasion ovulated on day 11.

My OTD is next Saturday, but I am due on Thursday or Friday. Dont think its worked this time.


----------



## yoyobella

Hello Ladies!

Happy Friday to everyone!

Chrissey & Emmy123 so sorry for your BFNs this month. Be good to yourselves over the weekend and I wish you all the best for you next cycle!

bearbear- Really glad to hear you have a new donor and it sounds like he is willing to go the distance! Good luck!

Henshaw & AndLou- How are you holding up this week after your IUI? Try and relax on your 2ww!   

Coldilox- I hope you get your positive OPK over the weekend.

Daisy-Chain- My cycle is  normally on the short side 25-26 days, so I usually O on CD10, but since April things have gone a bit wack. Last month was CD17! So I it sounds like it is pretty normal to have a bit of variation. But maybe this doesn't help you figure when next IUI will be?!!?

Astral: Hang in there! You have a whole week yet!    I very recently been reading on this forum about a couple ladies who have had BFP but no symptoms at all.

afm; omg! I had to give myself a trigger shot this afternoon! And I have a phobia of needles, they absolutely freak me out!! But I did it. Still gives me the creeps thinking about it though! I go in for my IUI tomorrow early afternoon. I had a scan this morning and everything looks good. My lining is 8.4mm and my follie is 18.5. Will I sleep tonight?!?!

Have  a beautiful weekend everyone!

yx


----------



## tsnewbie

Oh chrissey, I'm sorry to hear about your bfn.....sending lots of positive thoughts your way xxx

Fingers crossed coldilox, hope it happens for you this weekend.

Good luck yoyobella, hope it all goes well!

Daisy chain, I am waiting for ovulation as well. Been for two scans now to check my follicles but nothing much happening. I am only on day 12 though. The last two months I have ovulated on day 18 so a little while to go yet! Hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## Emmy123

Hi everyone

Well thanks for your kind thoughts had a teary moment in work today but better now.  I spoke to clinic and going to do cycle in August next so have a break this month.  Lots of positive vibes to you all speak again soon xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Oh no, 2 BFN's. I'm so sorry girls  

Glad to hear you found a nice donor Bear Bear.  

What do you think.... 
I have a few follies.... [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected] So today she told me to stop stimming, take my trigger tomorrow evening and go in for my iui Monday morning. Do you think my follies will be big enough? She said 14 plus is mature but I thought mature ones were bigger? Wat do you guys think? Maybe even without Stims they will be a bit bigger by Monday? 

Hope everyone is doing ok... Hugs ESP to Chrissy and Emmy xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Fandabbydosy - I thought they were supposed to be 18mm but if you're not doing the trigger until tomorrow evening they will have another day's growth so they should be further on, even without stimming.  Trust in the clinic and I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Sorry to see that there have been a couple of BFN's on here  

I start my next IUI from my AF, which is due in 5 days.  I'm very eager to get started...

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Coldilox

No smiley face for me today. Bugger, will probably get it tomorrow or Monday, which is a oral pain in the **** work wise.


----------



## PumpkinPie83

Hi Girls

Sorry for goin offline for a while...

Firstly many thanks to all for your kind words and help with anxiety tips...am starting to wonder if I have anxiety or reflux whixh when flares me up makes me anxious as my throat gets blocked...anywhoo lets not talk about that... 

So on Friday went in for my scan and follies sayin [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] and they cancelled my cycle ..am a little annoyed as in my 6 injectable cycles on menopur (diff hosp) was taking 35-45 days on meds to stimulate a mature follicle...they seem to have given up way early and playing it a bit too safe...what you guys think....
my dose was only 87.5iui and they refused to put this up and then @ 21 days cancelled cycle saying no adequate response.

Also keep pushing me towards IVF when I still have 2 free  IUI's on the NHS...i was saying to my husband its like they want to just get me through all the procedures ASAP and get me of their list its ridiculous.

I am sad about the cancelled IUI but am thinkin I should take a few months out enjoy my sis wedding and clear my head of all this anxiety/stress pallava


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*PumpkinPie* -  how annoying! Sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled. I can't even offer any advice to your situation I'm afraid as I haven't done medicated IUI. But I do think that you will be doing the right thing taking a little time out for yourself and just concentrate on your sisters wedding and on you 

*Coldilox* - typical  always the case isn't it, you want it for a certain time and nowhere to be seen, want it to hold off for a little while and there it is! I'm hoping for mine on Monday because I have something on on Wednesday and id rather not have to try and rearrange but I bet it happens on Tuesday! 

*Shelleysugar* - fingers crossed AF shows up on time, or even a little earlier, always welcome a little earlier when we are waiting to start a treatment! 

*Fandabbydosy* - Your follicles will continue to grow right up until release, I think it's the same as with ICSI and they can grow 2mm per day! So hopefully they will be fine. It's easy for me to say don't stress when I'm always stressing myself but sometimes you just need to put your faith in the experts (I know that they can often be wrong) and hopefully it pays off 

*Emmy* -  good luck for your cycle in August, hopefully I won't be here  but if I am, will be nice chatting again if you are not sticking around in the meantime!

*tsnewbie* - sounds like we're both at the same stage in our cycles! Last time I got my smiley on CD15 so probably will be on the 2ww together! 

*Yoyobella* -  well done on giving yourself the trigger! Glad it went well! How did today go? 

*Astral* - what's making you think it hasn't worked this time around? I really hope you are wrong


----------



## yoyobella

Hello Ladies!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Fandabbydosy- I agree with Daisy Chain. Your follies should keep growing over the weekend and will be a good size for Monday morning. Good luck!! 

PumpkinPie- I'm so sorry your treatment has been cancelled. We invest so much mental and emotional energy into all of this, that it is so upsetting when the unpredictable happens. I hope they manage to find the right drug and dosage for your next cycle.  

Emmy123: Enjoy your break and make sure you get a lot "me time" scheduled in. Relax and pamper yourself!  

tsnewbie: I hope your O day comes soon and you can have treatment.

Coldilox; Any news on + OPK?? Good luck! I hope going ahead early in the week does not cause you too much stress.

Astral: Any news My fingers are crossed for you!! 

afm: Thanks everyone for your good wishes! Had my IUI today. DH's contribution was top notch, and the procedure went smoothly. I felt fine when I left the clinic but since arriving home have been feeling very peculiar and getting strange twinges in my pelvic area. No appetite. Mild headache. Is this normal? I have been taking it easy in bed all day. And now the 2ww!


----------



## Niem28

Hi ladies had a month off but now I'm back on. Hope everyone is doing ok and the bfp will be rolling in soon for us all.
Afm Started on gonal f this month and I started on day 2. Af stopped on day 4/5 and on day 6 after bd I bled and it was fresh blood. Sorry if tmi info but I'm quite worried about it all. I've had weird twinges since last night  just on my right side thouh and was wondering if anyone else has had these symptoms. Today is day 7. Any advice would be very helpful for me. 
I'm booked in for first scan on Monday but would like bit of advice before if any one can
Thanks x


----------



## Niem28

Hi yoyobella yes it is normal to feel bit icky after well at least it was for me. It felt like when I'd had hsg bit crampy and bit off. Hope this helps. Worse bit is the 2 ww that everyone goes on about. Keep sane!!! Glad everything went well for you though baby dust to you x


----------



## Coldilox

yoyobella, twinges etc are completely normal, was told to expect them.

Gah, still no +ve OPK for me. Don't know why my cycles have suddenly got longer.


----------



## Coldilox

Niem, sorry no advice as am unmedicated, but wanted to say good luck.


----------



## Astral

Yoyobella.. great that it went well! I had cramps and rested all day afterwards. How are you feeling now??

Niem - I've never had GonalF, only Puregon. I think all you can do is ask the clinic when you see them tomorrow ?

PumpkinPie.. look on the IVF boards for info on dosage of GonalF. I've only had Puregon where the dose ranges from lowest 50iu - 350ish ? But I thikn doses for GonalF are lower. Those follies dont sound very big and they obvs didnt want to keep pumping you with stimms. Have you tried other approaches alongside the meds.. overhauling your diet, taking DHEA/Whey protein, regular acupuncture and or chinese herbs? Can all help improve sperm quality/egg quality.

Fandabbydosy.. follies grow 1-2 a day, plus some posters say the trigger gives them another boost of 1-2.. so by Monday the 15 could get to 21? They need to get to 18 at least it seems for most clinics on day of IUI, so 21 would be egg-cellent   Even a 14mm egg has a (low) chance of fertlisation.   

AFM... tested yesterday and today to check trigger gone, bfn. Think I am day 10dpo now (not sure as I ovulated 7pm Thursday) I have been feeling sicky for 2 hours at a time.. and I feel aware of the scratchiness of my bra material on my nips! BUT, think that could just be the cyclogest


----------



## yoyobella

Hello Everyone!

Fandabbydosy: How are you? I hope your trigger goes ok tonight and good luck for the big day tomorrow!!!!  

PumpkinPie83: Has your clinic told you why they would like to move onto IVF? Do they feel that as you respond too well to the meds, you would be a better candidate for IVF? I am self funded, so I am not sure how the NHS works, but will you lose your 2 free IUIs if you move onto IVF?

Niem: I will be very interested to see how you go with Gonal F. I would like to try Gonal F on the next cycle if this one doesn't work. Good luck 

Astral: Scratchy nipples?!?! Great! People would think we are crazy to want to to be in such a condition, right?!?! When is your OTD?  

afm: pelvic area kinda feels like I have done a hundred sit ups, but sicky feeling has passed. I was able to get some housework done today. Should I be taking it easy? Or is it ok to go about normal routine? I have been having hot flushes in the night, since I  was on the clomid. How long does it stay in your system? My clinic has given me crinone gel as progesterone support. eww.

Hope everyone else is ok!!

yx


----------



## Astral

Yoyobella.. crinone? Great! I am on a cheaper drug - cyclogest. Clinic said to me that you should stay in your comfort zone, no heavy lifting. Some peeps say rest during 2ww and no housework, no hoovering. I am happily sticking to this   My OTD is Saturday 30th (day 16po)


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Thanks guys for answering me! I cant get to a computer an this is sooo small on my pphone but I just wanted to say thank you for answer ing and putting my mind a t ease. My iui tomorrow. Hope to catch up with you guys soon and I hope ur all okm sorry no personal messages hard on here xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Fandabbydosy - good luck with IUI tomorrow.

Pumpkin Pie - sorry you've had your tx cancelled.  I know it can be hard to get the dosage right.  I overstimulated on menopur during IVF last time, so I'm going to be on Gonal F this time round for IUI.  I will have to wait and see if they can get the doses right.

Yoyobella - I'm usually crampy after IUI and this is completely normal apparently - I hope you're feeling better today and enjoying being PUPO.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Henshaw

Good evening lovely ladies!

I hope you have all had a great wknd? 

Hi Andlou - how is the 2ww going? Sending     Not too long to go now!

Daisy Chain - I think the progesterone is kicking my ass! Feeling EVERY side effect going! Have you taken cyclogest before? How did it treat you?!

Bearbear - That's fantastic news about your new donor!    Sooooooo pleased for you and no one deserves it more! Your inspirational thoughts for the day are great! I have to share a thought for the day with my pupils in the morning and have exchanged the ones we were given for a couple of yours. The quotes prompted much thought provoking debate amongst my class!

tsnewbie - how are you feeling? Not long til ov day   

Chrissey - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you massive  s. I have everything crossed for your next cycle    . You are such a support to everyone on here - I took your advice and haven't google anything! I'm putting it all down to the cyclogest - urgh it's horrid but I know it's for a reason (that keeps me going!)
I hope that glass (or bottle) of wine was a delicious as it sounded  
Astral - how's your 2ww going? It's driving me mad! When is your OTD? Will you test early again? Are you having any side effects from the cyclogest?

Emmy - sorry to hear your disappointing news   but pleased you are looking to the next cycle. 

Coldilox - did you get your smiley face today? Fingers crossed you did so your treatment has started  

Yoyobella - trying to stay sane and distract myself during this 2ww which is now seeming more like a 2 month wait! Man that trigger shot is a biggie isn't it?! I hope the rest of your treatment went smoothly and the next 2 weeks fly over for you  

Shellysugar - fingers x AF arrives on time and you can get started

Fandabbydosy - I was in pretty much the same boat as you. I was stimming for IVF and the dose they gave me was too low and my 15 follies were too small (between 7 and 12mm) with one that was 17mm. They cancelled my IVF and switched me to IUI giving me my trigger shot as planned. I didn't hear much of what the nurse said after that but I put my faith in them they know what they're doing so at least one follie must have had a chance......     Good luck for your trigger tonight, treatment tomorrow and on your 2ww   

Niem28 - sorry I can't offer any advice on your meds but sending you  

Pumpkinpie - sometimes we just need a bit of time out away from this fertility stress - it's all consuming and takes so much physically and emotionally   Have fab time at your sister's wedding x
  

AFM I've been MIA for a few days to try and take my mind off the wait so had a weekend away in Harrogate - it's such a fab place  
My OTD is Tues 2nd July but the nurse said I would be fine to test on 30th June (same as you Astral) What do you girls think?

Have a fab week      xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi Henshaw, 

It's not going too bad, been at work all weekend, so that's kept my mind of it a bit. There's no way I'm going to last until OTD though, I'm highly impatient now, think I managed until day10 last time. 
Will have a catch up on here tomorrow. 
Hope everyone that's on the 2ww is feeling as positive as can be and that everyone else gets there soon too. 

AndLou xx


----------



## Coldilox

Hey all, still no smiley face. Getting stressed now, it's now even later than last month, and I thought that was an abnormal month. If I get it tomorrow will have to have tx on Wednesday, and not sure I will be allowed the time off work. Don't understand what's going on with my body.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Coldilox, 

I always have a 27day cycle so presumed I'd ovulate the same every month too. Last time was day 15 and this month was day 12. Nurse said it's hardly ever the same and just one of those things. 
Fingers crossed for it turning up on Wednesday. 

AndLou xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Morning ladies! Monday comes around far too quickly don't you think 

*Coldilox* - How frustrating! It will typically come on the day when it will be most awkward for you to take time off work 

*AndLou* - how many days past IUI are you today? Testing is just so hard to resist isn't it!

*Henshaw* - Yes I have taken cyclogest on all four of my ICSI cycles, side effects from it are just rubbish! Every symptom makes you think it's pregnancy and then you for the millionth time google cyclogest side effects and its yet another one of them! Sounds like you had a lovely weekend! If your OTD is 16dpiui then I would test two days early as well on 30th June but its your call  If you don't feel the urge to test, then I'd wait!

*Fandabbydosy* - Good Luck with your IUI today! 

*Yoyobella* - My clinic say to take it easy on the day of IUI and then get straight back into a normal routine! I don't think it's the best idea to sit on your  for the 2ww as moving around promotes blood flow to the uterus!

*Astral* - Hopefully the sensitive nipples are not just a cyclogest symptom 

*Niem28* - I haven't experienced anything like you are describing so I can't offer any advice I'm sorry but hopefully your scan today will show how things are going and hopefully settle your mind! Lots of luck for this cycle 

*Bearbear* - any sign of your smiley yet? Hope you are doing ok 

*AFM* - no smiley yesterday morning on my stick but all afternoon I was feeling crampy and like I may be ovulating so I did another test around 6:30pm but no smiley again. Was convinced I would have it this morning but no sign of it again  I'm CD15 today and I got it at CD16 last month. I will do another test around lunch time, if no smiley, I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning I think!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Coldilox

Thanks AndLou and Daisy Chain. I need to get the smiley face tomorrow or Wednesday, we're going away for a long weekend on Thursday evening.


----------



## tsnewbie

Sorry, I'm on my mobile and it's tough to keep up with what is going on!
I'll just say I am sending lots of positive thoughts out to you all. You all deserve this and I'm sure it will happen xxx
AFM, I had another scan this morning. Found the leading follie! It's only 14mm at the moment so I'm going back on Wednesday. The nurse also said she was going to give me the trigger. Apparently it is going to be delivered to home and then I have to take it with me in Wednesday. Bit nervous about that....hopefully I can get someone else to do it!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

I hope you all had a good weekend, it seemed busy on here so i'm sorry if i don't reply to you all!

*Henshaw - * Thanks for your kind words and i'm really pleased my inspirational thoughts of the day have helped you and your class  I would say it would be fine to test a few days early, it really is your choice, i suppose if you can wait until your OTD then i would, just see how you go, sending you some positive vibes xx    

*Fandabbydosy - * Good luck for your IUI today, i hope all goes well and the 2ww flies by!! xx    

*Astral - * Keeping everything crossed for you that what your feeling isn't just that naughty cyclogest! I know how it used to play tricks on me and give me so many pregnancy symptoms that i was convinced i was only to be disappointed  Its quite cruel really but truly praying its a BFP for you xx    

*Daisy- Chain - * Still no smiley for me but i'm only at CD11 which is still very early for me, watch this space and i hope it turns up soon for us both!! xx  

*AndLou - * Try and hang in there, believe me i know how hard that is!! Once i've got it in my head that i want to test i have to fight with myself not to!! Good luck to you xx    

*Tsnewbie - * Don't worry about the trigger, it really doesn't hurt, not sure if you've been injecting but its no different to that and is all done within seconds!! Good luck for Wednesday xx    

Love and hugs to all the lovely ladies on here and praying we see some BFP's very soon! xx               

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Good things come to those who wait&#8230; greater things come to those who get off their ass and do anything to make it happen.*


----------



## Astral

Hi guys... tested again (day 11dpo) and another negative despite some wierd symptoms! I dont remember getting side effects with the cyclogest last time, so it is tricking me!  

Henshaw..I'm all for testing early, I'm far too curious to wait until Saturday! H is too.. he's just gone out to buy a First Response for the morning!

Fandabbydosy...how was your IUI !??   

TSNewbie.. the trigger is a doddle, its a micro fine needle, you wont feel a thing and its easy to administer. Good luck!

Good luck to all !


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hiya every one I hope you are all doing fine.  Sorry im still pn my mobile untill friday so its hard to post. My iui went well but since then my ovaries have hurt is this normal guys?  Like they are being stretched or something. . Hope its ok didnt get it last time but then it didnt work last time!!! astral fingers crossed for you.everyone else sorry no personals

Xxxx


----------



## Astral

Fandabbydosy.. yes my ovaries were very achey and kind of like a pulled muscle afterwards! Any concerns, call the clinic.

AFM - Did a First Response test this morning day 12dpo (negative) and came on just as I did the test! So game over for us.    I dont think we are able to go anywhere after this as I am 42 1/2 and I cant face IVF and I think the odds are probs about 2% anyway with my AMH already below 2 and approaching 43. So.. we're going to just keep not using contraception until the menopause.. H talked about adoption again today too.


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Astral* -  so sorry it was BFN and that AF also arrived today. Wishing you lots of luck in your future  Just noticed your little girl has just turned two a few days ago, Happy Birthday to her 

*Fandabbydosy* - Glad IUI went well. Not sure about your ovary pain I'm afraid but hopefully if you give the clinic a call, they will ease your mind! 

*Tsnewbie* - Good Luck with your scan tomorrow and your trigger shot! 

*Coldilox* - any sign of the smiley today? 

*Bearbear* - Lovely quotes you are posting! Hope you are ok! 

*AFM* - well this day last month I got my smiley but no sign of it this morning, I tested at 8, then did another at 11:30, then another at 2  just can't help myself but decided not to do another one today. My CM is indicating that ovulation will be soon I think so hopefully the smiley will be there in the morning!


----------



## Coldilox

Hi all. Still no smiley today. I called my clinic yesterday, they asked if I was stressed, I've been under huge pressure at work recently. They said this can delay ovulation, and may even stop it altogether for a month. If it doesn't come tomorrow that's it, we're going away for the weekend on Thursday night. Gutted that I may not get a chance this month. It's now CD17.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

BearBear, 
I finally did it, I'm sure that you will one day too. 147 finally completed, 6 long weeks I was stuck on it  . Stupid, addictive game. I'm going to try and not test until next Monday/Tuesday which will be 13/14dpo   xx

Coldilox, 
The exact same thing happened to me on our 2nd go. I went for blood tests every morning this time to pin point ovulation as the nurse had said I might not of the previous month or the surge wasn't enough to detect on the pee stick things.   and fingers crossed for tomorrow xx

Astral, 
 sorry it didn't go to plan. Good luck with whatever you choose to do xx

Hope everyone else is well and holding out. Can't see much on my phone.  
 to all. 

AndLou xxx


----------



## tsnewbie

Astral, I'm really sorry to hear that. I wish you all the best for whatever you decide to do next.

So, I have another scan in the morning. Just done an opk, and there is a faint line so hopefully it will be coming soon!

Although, I had the trigger shot stuff sent to me today, at work. I wasn't expecting such a large box.....it was quite difficult to explain to colleagues! The needle looks so big! Being a wimp, I'm sure it will be fine a


----------



## Coldilox

Thanks AndLou. I'm sure it's stress, the thing I'm worried about is that the stress isn't going to go away, work is horrific at the moment. So it could be the same next month. The surge has shown up fine the last two months. If it doesn't happen by tomorrow that'll be it for this month, I'll ask their advice. Going in for a blood test every morning isn't really an option unfortunately.


----------



## Lynzann

Hi everyone,

After reading everyone's stories for weeks I've decided to join you all. I'm Lynsey and currently injecting for 2 nd round IUI...I must say after reading the BFP's from people on here( massive congratulations to you all) it has given me a new positivity for 2nd try.

I go back to hospital on Thur to check how my follies are doing so fingers crossed......

Hope to chat to you all
X


----------



## Henshaw

Hi girls,

Astral - I'm so sorry to hear your news     Whatever you both decide to do I know you will be successful and happy xx

Andlou - I'm going mental on this wait! There is no way I can hang on til day 16 - the nurse said day 14 would probably be ok so I'm going to go with that. I've turned into the most impatient person in the world - I feel like I've spent the past 4 years waiting and waiting!!! How long do you think you will wait

Daisy-Chain - I totally know what you mean about every side effect tricking your brain   I was just wondering if you every had any of your IVF treatments converted to IUI? 

Bearbear - I don't think I can hang on..... Aarrgghh it drives you round the bend! When does your new cycle start?? Sending you    in advance xx

Coldilox - this path doesn't run smoothly for us does it?? The last thing you need is work stress   Do work know you are having treatment? Is there anyway they could help you? Fingers crossed for a big fat smiley tomorrow   

Fandabbydosy - both my ovaries hurt (the right in particular) and have continued to hurt on and off ever since with lots of cramps - I blame the cyclogest!

tsnewbie - the needle is fine. It's super thin and you won't feel a thing - after 35 days injecting it was like a walk in the park! Good luck

xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Henshaw,

I think we'll manage Monday or Tuesday at the latest. That'll be 13/14 dpo. I defiantly wasn't gifted with patience, I'm struggling now. Can't believe it's only a week today  . 

AndLou xx


----------



## Chrissey

hi ladies

Just a quick check in to see how you are all doing.

Astral! So sorry its a BFN.  
I know what you mean about being scared of IVF. Have been thikning maybe i should just go straight to it given my age instead of another 2/3 rounds of IUI (budget dependent) 
I know your first  worked at my age.. 

Hang in there all those on the 2ww. It is a very long wait! But oddly goes quite quickly when you look back. The progesterone is evil (almost as evil as AF) and every day is spot a new pregnancy symptom day.  I think that is what made it bad for me

Welcome Lynzann  (and any other newbies)

AFM, where the bloody hell is AF!!! 5 days!!  
May have to skip July as have plans I cannot move around! 
(gives me time to lose the couple pounds I gained in 2ww chomping on bags brazils, sitting on my **** playing Candy Crush     )

here's wishing everyone follie growth spurts and BFP!! (where ever you are in your cycle)   

x


----------



## Coldilox

Hi all, still no smiley today. Gutted, have been crying since I got up, that's it for this month. Am just starting work so can't linger.


----------



## Chrissey

Hi Coldilox

Sorry hon you're feeling upset.   
Just a  thought but can you test later in the day? 
I read that ovulation tests are better taken during the day as opposed to a pregnancy that should ideally be taken first thing.

if there is still no smiley, then try do something nice later and give yourself  a little me time. Even if it's a nice bubble bath with the music loud up.
I know  it's not the same as a smiley face  but at least help you relax, hopefully cheer yourself up a  little!
And then it's on to the next cycle!
It's not the end of the road, just a bump in the road.


----------



## Coldilox

Chrissey,

I asked my clinic about this, they said definitely don't test later in the day, because you may get a positive but it isn't a true surge. When they do blood tests they do them in the morning, and that's when urine tests should be done. They said any true surge will show up in a morning test. I know others say different but I am happier listening to a fertility nurse rather than picking stuff up of the Internet if you see what I mean, if I start doing that I'll end up tying myself in knots as there's so much conflicting advice.


----------



## Lynzann

Hi,

Thanks Chrissey.....it's good to talk to people going through same ups and downs..I'm nervous for a good follie result tomoz.

So your AF not shown up?

Coldilox....hi there....I second what Chrissey says....sorry you feel down. Try and treat yourself to something nice to cheer you up a wee bit..

X


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Coldilox* - so sorry you haven't got your smiley, my clinic are also the same and won't accept a later in the day test. It's really hard when you read so much conflicting information but its better to decide who to listen to and then go with their advice 100%, in your case the clinic  wish I could do this, I just obsess so much!

I also tested this morning CD16 and no smiley with FMU. I came downstairs and had a cuppa, couple of hours later I went and did another, don't know what made me do it so close to the last one but it was a positive, the smiley was there. I was shocked. Not there at 7 and then there at 9. Also making me question the tests to be honest. Feel like I will have timed this all wrong now. Driving myself mad 

Then I have also read that you shouldn't use the same monitor for two months, well I bought a clearblue digital pack with the monitor but then my friend sent me a batch of unused inserts so iv been using my same monitor from last month. 

*Chrissey* - what a nightmare, hate it when AF is late for no reason! How long have you got to give it before you might have to skip a cycle? x

*AndLou* - time just stands still on the 2ww doesn't it! Worst part and will be me too from tomorrow! 

*Henshaw* - No I haven't had an IVF converted to IUI. How are you doing? x

*Lynzann* - Welcome and good luck with your IUI! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow 

*Tsnewbie* - hope all goes ok today and you are all triggered up


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Clinic have called, I am booked in for 11 in the morning for my IUI


----------



## Lynzann

Hi Daisy-chain,

Thanks for the welcome......what day you going for your IUI?

X


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Hi Lynzann

Tomorrow is IUI which will be CD17 x


----------



## bearbear

Hello everyone, i hope your all having a better morning than me, mine started out with me not having any hot water for a shower and then everything went from bad to worse from there  including me accidently dropping a rennie's in my bosses tea  Whoops.................. Spose it can only get better 

*Astral - * So sorry to hear it was a BFN for you, give yourself time so you feel strong when you move forward! Good luck with whatever treatment path you decide, never give up on your dreams!!  xx

*Andylou - * I'm very jealous that you've finally passed level 147 and i'm still stuck on it! Last night i actually fell asleep playing it haha, i will do it though, i'm one determined girlie! Try your best to hold out to test as long as you can, i know its hard but the longer the better, sending you oodles of positive vibes xx      

*Tsnewbie - * How did your scan go today? Do not worry about the trigger, it really isn't bad at all, it might be in a big box but the needle is weenie! Good Luck xx    

Welcome *Lynsey* to this amazing forum, wishing you loads of luck for IUI No2, i hope all goes to plan and results in a BFP xx    

*Henshaw - * HANG IN THERE babe, you've done really well waiting this long, i'm sure if you test on day 14 that will be fine  Good Luck and praying you get a BFP!! xx    

*Chrissey - * I hope your AF turns up soon, its always the way, when you want it, it never comes and when your praying it never comes, there it is!! xx 

*Coldilox - * I'm sorry to hear you've still not seen a smiley which means you may have to miss this month, i know how upsetting this can be when your all geared up for treatment!! There is nothing you can do, unfortunately these things are sent to try us!! Let yourself have a good cry and then pick yourself up, dust yourself off and get ready to start all over again!! Sending you big hugs xx  

*Daisy-Chain - * I'm on CD13 and still no smiley but that is abnormal for me as i'm quite a late ovulater!! I also use a clearblue monitor and as far as i know the monitor itself you can use as many times as you want!! I know there is something with the inserts though, you have to use the inserts from the same box if that makes sense! Oh now i've confused myself haha, have you read the booklet? Its great that you've got a smiley though, i'm sure its not wrong so try not to worry!! Whats your next move now? xx  

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY: (i really like this one!!)

*Don't Quit

When things go wrong as they sometimes will, When the road you're trudging seems all up hill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high, And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit, Rest if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns, As every one of us sometimes learns,
And many a failure turns about, When we might have won had we stuck it out,
Don't give up though the pace seems slow, You may succeed with another blow,
Success is failure turned inside out, The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are, It may be near when it seems so far;
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit, It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.*


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*bearbear* - Sorry you are having such a bad day but I had to laugh at the rennie in the cuppa 

Love today's quote, my fave one so far 

I am having my IUI in the morning and if this is BFN, I think I'm going back to IVF, no point doing medicated IUI because I reckon I will over stimulate and get cancelled, I have PCO so read tons that it is likely!

Keep at CC, I finally cracked a level I had been stuck on for ages, had a run of completing them no problem and now I'm stuck again 

Hope your day improves


----------



## Lynzann

Bear bear......thanks for the quote I LOVE that and am gonna read it everytime I feel I'm getting nowhere.

I have to say I'm also a candy crush girl....lol.v addictive.

How long all you girls been on the fertility track? My other half and I been trying for 2 years before starting fertility treatment. 1st IUI obviously didn't work. Only had 1 follie at 19 so hoping for better result tomorrow. I'm 35 and DP is 43 and he has 2 children from previous but we really want to have a little one together.
We live in Scotland and get 4 x IUI.

Anyway, that's just a little about me......

X


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Daisy-Chain,* the rennie's in my bosses tea was quite comical and i did have to laugh!! He still drunk it so couldn't of been to bad!!  Good luck with your IUI tomorrow, i really hope everything goes well and you get that BFP!! xx        

*Lynsey - * Pleased you liked the quote, i really loved it to and have already read it about 5 times!! Its great that you have 4 goes at IUI, hopefully one of those will get you that BFP!! I've been trying since the latter part of last year so not really that long and i'm still very determined i'm gonna get that BFP!! As for candy crush, its soooooo addictive, once i start i can't stop haha, at least it keeps our minds occupied and we're not thinking about TTC for a little while!! Good luck to you on your journey xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi all,
Bear bear, I love that quote. Especially "and you can never tell how lose you are, it may be near when it seems so far"
I had my scan today, follie is 18.4mm, so I have to do the trigger tonight, then in for iui tomorrow at 1.30pm. Excited, but nervous! Luckily my mum is coming with me so I have some reassurance. 
Daisy chain, looks like we are at exactly the same timing.....best of luck for yours tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Tsnewbie and daisy chain.....huge buckets of luck for your IUIs tomorrow....hoping for a BFP result this time for u both x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *tsnewbie - * Great sized follie, good luck for IUI tomorrow, i hope all goes well for you!! My mum always used to come with me as well and it is comforting! Pleased you liked the quote, i think it is spot on for all of us on here and the minute i read it i loved it! Positive vibes to you xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Lynzann* - thank you 

*tsnewbie* - that's great news! Good Luck for tomorrow and for the next two weeks 

*bearbear* - Ewww can't believe he still drank it 

*AFM* - I am totally freaking out. I got my smiley this morning and then this afternoon I have had a little bit of red spotting with CM and a few twinges and now I'm so worried that I will be ovulating right now and the whole timing will be messed up  I'm not in the clinic for IUI until 11, I can see two weeks of worrying about timing ahead which will end with another BFN. Not normally so negative but this whole thing is driving me mad! Help!


----------



## bearbear

*Daisy-Chain - * I know its easy for me to say but try not to worry! You can have spotting when you ovulate but that doesn't mean your gonna miss the boat! Tell the clinic tomorrow when you go and see what they say but i'd say your timing should still be fine!! Don't give up before you've even started!! Big hugs xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Thank you *bearbear*, I have called the clinic and they said that even if the egg is being released right now, it can survive in the uterus for enough time for insemination and for me not to worry. So as usual I turn to google and it says an egg can survive for 12-24 hours after release, this is just so vast, why not 20-24 hours. So based on that, if my egg was released around 3 o'clock, it could potentially be useless from 3 o'clock in the morning, then my IUI is another 8 hours after that. Argghhh. Wish I could just relax! You wouldn't believe how relaxed I am during ICSI cycles, when I'm being controlled by drugs etc and nothing is down to timing, I'm like a different person


----------



## Chrissey

Hello ladies

Seems it's been a whirlwind morning!!

Rennes in tea? How on earth did you manage that bear bear!?? Or dare I ask if you like your boss ?  

Good luck Daisy chain and Tsnewbie  for your IUIs

Daisy chain, don't start fretting about timings. I did that as was sure I ovulated 2 days after IUI and after reading frozen sperm has a very short shelf life, - some saying possibly as short as 12 to 24 hours-  I panicked thinking it was game over!!

AFM, looks like AF is AWOL as I am friggin pregnant!! 
Digital hpt confirmed this morning. (19dpiui) (After speaking to my friend earlier she insisted I take one as her first test came back negative when she was pregnant with my godson! ) 
I phoned the clinic and they made me come over for a blood test! They just called to confirm the results! 

However, it's not all good news as my hcg levels are lower than expected so I need to go back Friday for another test! It may end up being a chemical but at least ladies it shows that when you least expect it or think there is no chance, it can still happen!

Saying that am stressing now about the wine I drank over the weekend!! Could this cause a chemical etc etc 
Plus I had acupuncture Saturday to help my hormones and bring on my period! 
But there is no point stressing about things in the past, it's what is is! And what will be will be!  
This will be my mantra until Friday or I will go insane  


 to everyone


----------



## bearbear

OMG Chrissey, that is just amazing news!! Woop Woop! Really hoping and praying for you that you get good news on Friday and your HCG has increased!! Please don't worry about the wine you drank over the weekend, it won't make a blind bit of difference and i'm positive it wouldn't cause a chemical pregnancy!! Just think of all the women out there who eat, drink and do probably worse than that and don't even know their pregnant and they go on to have a healthy pregnancy and baby!! Just try and stay calm, i'm sure that is easier said than done! Congratulations to you and i'm keeping everything crossed for Friday!! Make sure you keep us informed!! xx


----------



## Chrissey

Thanks. Am trying not to think about it too much! At least I have a big deadline at work n Friday to keep my mind off things.
And Candy crush! Am only on L130!! Last week I was stuck on L110 for days!!! Never thought I'd get past that one. 
It's just perseverance and and thanks to daisy chain free lives


----------



## bearbear

Yes its probably best to just keep busy *Chrissey* but don't overdo it!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!   Good old candy crush, its great at keeping your mind occupied! I've been on level 147 for over a week and i'm still determined to get passed it!! Loving *Daisychain's* cheat though of getting eternal lives, i can play to my hearts content now hehe xx


----------



## Coldilox

Excellent news Chrissey!


----------



## Lynzann

I know I'm just new on here but congratulations Chrissey that's fab and keeping everything crossed that it'll be ok  
X


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Chrissey* - wow congratulations, everything crossed for Friday  Don't beat yourself up about a single thing, what will be will be and like bearbear says, people get pregnant all the time (jammy sods) and do whatever they like before they even find out, and sometimes even after they find out  yet go on to have healthy pregnancies! Good Luck x

Ok so I have finally calmed down, no more blood whatsoever, I think it was definitely ovulation bleeding so just  and  that my egg stays viable for at least 24 hours and all should be ok! Nothing I can do now, I did consider cancelling my cycle but you just never know. So I will go tomorrow but in the meantime, I will discuss with the clinic about getting started with ICSI again the following month, this uncertainty of timing and obsessing over it is just doing me no good at all. x


----------



## tsnewbie

Congratulations chrissey!
Thank you all for well wishes, it means a lot 
Just done the trigger shot and now just have to wait....


----------



## Henshaw

Wahoooooooo Chrissey that is FANTASTIC news!!   x

Bearbear another great quote for the day   Did the Rennie make it peppermint tea?! X

Daisy chain I hope you're feeling a bit better. I'm sure everything will be fab - the craziness that testing creates is ridiculous  
Fingers crossed for you tomorrow x

Lynzann - welcome    We've been trying for over 4 years now. Started our first round of IVF as in that 'unexplained' category but transferred over to IUI as treatment didn't work out as expected. How you doing?x

Tsnewbie pleased it went ok x

Coldilox I hope you took the girls advice and treated yourself today. It always hits you hard when you don't get the news you are expecting. Sending you loads of  

AFM on day 10 of the 2ww -aarrrrrgggghhh about sums it up! Andlou I'm defo on your train of though and gonna test early, I'm going crazy already!

Hope you all have a fab Thursday xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

My goodness that was the longest day ever. At least it gives me 13hrs where I have to think about something else besides the obvious. 

Tsnewbie and Daisy Chain massive good lucks to you both tomorrow. Hope it's time for you's both xx

Coldilox so sorry it's not gone to plan, lets hope next months your time xx

Chrissey, huge congratulations xx   everything's ok on Friday. 

Henshaw I'm sure a couple of days can't make that much difference. I'm going to test the latest Tuesday. We've got family staying with us for a few days after for a funeral and I don't really want to do it whilst their here. Especially as none of them know xx

Bearbear, my favourite so far, very apt xx

Hope I've not missed anyone. Good luck wherever you at if I have. Bedtime for me now, I'm exhausted and back up to do it all again at 5am. 

AndLou xx


----------



## Chrissey

Morning everyone! 

Just a quick hello to all and thanks for all the good wishes.

And, of course a special Good luck to Daisy Chain and Tsnewbie  for today   

Hope everyone has a lovely day. 

x


----------



## Lynzann

Morning...

Daisy chain and tsnewbie sending you lots of good vibes today for a successful IUI......thinking of you both

Henshaw.....10 days in.....good luck. You feeling any different?

Chrissey....how u feeling today 

AFM, I'm in at docs at 9.15 to see how follies are doing and whether  or not I'm getting IUI Sat. Last month at this point they hadn't grown enough and had to go back 2 days later.

Talk to you all later. Have a good day whatever you're doing
X


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Lynzann* - Thank You & Good Luck today  hope you are all ready for IUI on Saturday x

*Chrissey* - Thank you  hope you are doing ok x

*AndLou* - Another day down and out of the way! Thank you  How are you feeling? x

*Henshaw* - Day 11 of the 2ww now, when are you going to poas? Exciting. Thanks for the good luck wishes x

*tsnewbie* - Good Luck today and let's  we bring two BFPs in 16 days time! x

*AFM* - IUI day and I feel much better about everything. Did another test this morning with FMU and it was smiley, last month, I would have missed yesterday's smiley as I only did one a day with FMU and that was negative yesterday. So feeling like I'm having IUI 24 hours earlier than I did last month, if you see what I mean! Thought I'd have had some clear CM but nothing, trying not to read into this though. Just crossing my fingers that after 6 years TTC, I get to see a BFP in two weeks time, especially because OTD is likely to be my birthday x


----------



## bearbear

Morning ladies,

*Henshaw - * Hahaha i suppose it would of been a bit like a peppermint tea, hadn't thought of that!! Hang in there on the 2WWm, its not long now til you can test and i'm keeping everything crossed for you xx      

*AndLou - * Hoping your managing to keep hold of your sanity in these last few days of the 2WW  Really praying we see you posting about your BFP soon xx      

*Chrissey - * Thinking of you and hoping your doing ok! Will be waiting to hear your news tomorrow, good luck!! xx        

*Lynzann - * How did you get on with your scan? I hope those follies are behaving and growing nicely!! xx    

*Daisy-Chain & Tsnewbie - * Sending both of you lots of good luck wishes for IUI today!! I hope all goes well and smoothly! Positive vibes for those BFP's xx      

POSTIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"All our dreams can come true - if we have the courage to pursue them."*


----------



## Lynzann

Just out of scan and have 2 follies this time( only had one last month) they are growing nicely but not quite there yet. One at 11mm and one at 14 mm so go back on Monday and hope they are nice and big then.
Lining thickening as well so trying to stay in a positive mind....

X


----------



## tsnewbie

Thank you for all of the wishes. All went fine, just to wait now 
Daisy chain, hope yours went ok!
Good luck lynzann, hope those follies do some growing!
Bear bear, lovely quote again 
Henshaw, nearly there!
I really appreciate everyone's advice and positivity. 
xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Tsnewbie* - Glad all went fine for you! What did they give you as OTD? x

*Lynzann* - That's great news, glad it went well and sounds like you've got two nice plump follicles there, hopefully you can trigger on Monday! x

*Bearbear* - Is that a Walt Disney quote? I really like that one, have seen it before  thank you for the good luck wishes  x

*AFM* - IUI all done now, was really straight forward and took just a few seconds! Worst part is always staying horizontal for 20 mins with a full bladder  my test date is 12th July x


----------



## bearbear

*Lynzann - * Great news on your follies, hope they continue to grow and so IUI can go ahead!! xx    

*Tsnewbie - * Really pleased to hear it all went to plan today! Now all you can do is sit back, try to relax and hope the 2ww goes quickly and results in a BFP!! xx      

*Daisy-Chain - * Glad all went well today with IUI, sending you lots of positive vibes  , keeping everything crossed that you get that BFP on the 12th!!  Try and play lots of candy crush to keep your mind occupied during the 2ww  xx     By the way, well done on spotting that todays quote was indeed from Walt Disney, i'm impressed  xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Daisy chain, they said 14th, which would be the 11th. AF is due on the 10th so I might give it a couple of days later....the 13th? Not sure.....


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*tsnewbie* - I thought my clinic would give me 13th actually but I was happy when they wrote down to test on the 12th because that's my birthday so hoping for the best present ever! x

*Bearbear* - I'm a huge Florida, DisneyWorld lover, go every year, love the place so so much, that's how I got the quote  oh yes, plenty of candy crush and must stay away from google! x


----------



## Lynzann

Tsnewbie and daisy chain.....it's super exciting and I   you both end up with BFP in or around the 12th July..

If my follies keep on the right way I will be getting mine on wed then will join you in the 2WW.

Bearbear you're quotes that you find are very good at keeping us all positive, thanks!! X


----------



## Lynzann

Morning all......how are we all feeling today? x


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Lynzann* - How are you feeling today? I'm good thanks, just plodding along trying not to get too wrapped up in the 2ww!

*Chrissey* - Wishing you all the luck in the world today 

*Bearbear* - Hope your doing ok, any sign of the  yet?

Hmmm wonder if I should google what to expect 1dpiui haha.....only joking! x


----------



## bearbear

*Lynzann - * I'm doing ok, very happy its Friday as feeling quite tired! Roll on 5.30pm! How you feeling? xx 

*Chrissey - * Thinking of you today and really praying you get good news, i will be waiting to hear! xx      

*Daisy-Chain - * Defo stay away from google, especially at only 1dpiui haha............... I'm ok, i've got a high reading on my fertility monitor but not peak yet, i'm at CD15 which for me is still early, the previous 2 months i ovulated at CD17!! My only problem this cycle is my donor has gone to Glastonbury (how dare he), he did tell me this a while ago so i knew it could tie in with my cycle  He's back on Sunday so just hoping he makes it back in time for my peak otherwise we'll have to wait til next month  He did promise me though that if that happens he would come round for 2 whole weeks next cycle haha, he'll be knackered!! Sending you some positive vibes xx        

Hope everyone is doing ok at all stages of this treatment, have a great weekend, they say the sun is going to come out so fingers crossed xx 

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Once you choose hope, anything's possible*


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*bearbear* - oh god, I hope he isn't away when you need him, how frustrating that would be. Well I hope you follow your usual pattern and don't get your peak for a couple more days and then hopefully you will be just in time!

I think I will be able to resist google until next week and then I can't make any promises!


----------



## Lynzann

Hi everyone..
Bear bear oh noooo let's hope it hangs on till Sunday when he's back...make sure he comes straight to u from Glastonbury lol

Daisy chain....it's so hard isn't it but I reckon if you make it to next week without googling you're doing well!!

Chrissey... I really hope you got on well today and I echo the others in sending you   and   

AFM I'm still on my Gonal F till Monday and I'm working ALL weekend so it keeps my mind off of things. Just hope they are growing nicely. Question.......is it possible for the egg to release without the trigger shot being done., just worried it'll happen before Monday.

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bearbear*,
I hope he's back in time. It's not great timing at all, good luck. I'm stuck again, 153 this time. I'm sure it's the most infuriating game ever xx

*Daisy chain*, 
I'm sure I googled. The amount of symptoms people said they had were unbelievable. All sorts of ailments, I'm positive some of them must be exaggerating at best. Xx

*Henshaw*,
Hope your nice and relaxed, not long now.

Afm, I'm super impatient now. Don't want to test though, I don't think it's worked at all. Think I've given up all hope . 
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

AndLou xx


----------



## Chrissey

hello ladies

yay it's the weekend. a whole 48 hours to do nothing.. or play Candy Crush! 

lol Bear Bear have visions of one muddy poor boy trudging up the road and you at the door with a big stick hurrying him along  hee hee  
Hope it all works out this month hon   

Daisychain, don't google. It stresses you more. But then so does getting stuck on a level

AFM, I googled all yesterday at work. I know I know!! 
I started spotting and feeling faint, and with my low HGC levels started stressing I was having everything from an ectopic pregnancy to a miscarriage. Google is a blessing and a curse!!
But, I had more bloods taken today and all looks good.
My HGC levels are up and my 6 week scan is booked. So lets hope the little mini me sticks until then  
So thank you thank you for all your good luck wishes 
Still can't believe it. This time last week I thought it was game over.

Good luck for the rest of your 2ww Henshaw & AndLou
And of course DaisyChain  and Tsnewbie, early days but it  will go quicker than you think - especially if you develop a CC addiction like I did.  

Lynzann, I would think it could but am not sure so can't reliably answer your question.  I'd say google it but would be contradicting my earlier advice  
Is your clinic not monitoring you over the weekend? Can you call them? Also, if you are testing for ovulation, the smiley face I know comes on before your LH surge. So if you see it I would call the clinic asap. They should be open over weekends to deal with these situations. 

Sorry if I missed anyone off

Have great weekend everyone and here's wishing back all those positive vibes   

xx


----------



## Lynzann

Chrissey.....that's fantastic news that all is looking well.... . We shall keep the     going for you.

Yeh I'm testing so if smiley appears then ill ring clinic. They open today but closed Sunday. I'm sure it will be ok but I would hate to go on Monday and then find ovulation has already happened. I unfortunately have to work today and tomorrow so I'm praying it hangs on in there till next week.......oh and I feel your CC addiction too...

Have a good relaxing weekend

X


----------



## Henshaw

Morning girls,

Hope you're all ok and having a fab wknd (even if you have to work) 

Well I caved in and tested early on day 13 - it's a BFN for us this time  I'm gutted but think that in the back of my mind I knew it hadn't worked as my follie was just too small. 

It's time to give my body a break as I've been on fertility meds for over 60 days, get back to boot camp (which I've missed like crazy) and get ready for IVF #2 to start hopefully in September  

Im passing all my positive vibes your way girls -Andlou it's got to be you     next

Xxx


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry Henshaw  

BearBear, hope he's back in time.

Well, I finally got my smiley today. And I'm in Kent til Monday   Was meant to be a nice weekend away for my birthday after treatment. Grrrr.

So frustrating to have to wait another month


----------



## JJG

Hi

I had my first IUI today after 10 days of Gonal F and then the HCG Shot.

Just wondering if anyone else is on a similar cycle  

J x


----------



## Lynzann

Hi J 
Yes I am on day 10 also and go back mon for scan. There's also a couple of us just had IUI done.,...how u feeling about it all?

X


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi JJG, 
I had my iui on Thursday, so we are a couple of days apart.
I'm making sure I have lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*JJG* - welcome to the thread  and lots of luck for your IUI cycle  I also had IUI on Thursday so similar place to you right now!

*Coldilox* - How frustrating and how blummin typical too! Hope you manage to enjoy your weekend away despite this and Happy Birthday 

*Henshaw* - I'm so sorry you got BFN  it's so hard. But wish you tons of luck for September and hope you enjoy the summer in the meantime. x

*Lynzann* - You ok? How's everything going? I'm not sure about ovulating before trigger, I would probably say its unlikely if its anything like ICSI, I sometimes got scared I would ovulate before trigger but it never happened. x

*Chrissey* - Lots of  and  your way ready for your scan! Keep strong x

*AndLou* - Please don't give up hope, you just never know. Have you tested today? 

*AFM* - 3dpIUI today and still sane haha! It's the week days when I haven't got any plans that I start obsessing and googling! Roll on 12th July    I never get this happy 2ww bubble that lots do, I hate the whole 2 weeks and wish I could just sleep until OTD, it's stressful and not fun at all x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi everyone, I've almost made it through one week of my 2ww, I've been in so much pain, I swear my ovaries feel swollen or something, anyways it's a little easier today. I'm a little scared of it getting better tho! I no, warped, but it's like, wat if it getting better means I'm not pregnant? The paranoia has begun! How are the rest of u doing on ur 2ww? Chrissy I'm soooo pleased for you!!    Jjg, I'm 6dpiui... Bear I hope ur donor gets back in time! Henshaw, I'm so sorry about ur bfn, I know just how devastating it is...I send u many hugs xx hugs to all on this long and hard journey may all our dreams soon come true xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Daisy chain*, 
No I've not tested yet. I don't think I even want to. Probably don't want to be prove right, I've convinced myself it hasn't worked again. I'll have to do it Tuesday at the latest though, so we'll soon see xx

*JJG*,
Hope your feeling ok and good luck xx

*Coldilox*, 
Hope you had a great weekend away and enjoyed some of the lovely sun. Fingers crossed for next month going a bit smoother for you xx

*Henshaw*, 
So sorry this wasn't the month for you . Good luck for sept, it'll be here before you know it. Xx

*Bearbear*,
Hope you've had a great weekend and he got/gets back on time xx

*Tsnewbie*,
Hope everything's ok with you, not too much longer xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Sorry if I have xxx


----------

